#ubuntustudio 2010-02-08
<Guest13864> I'm looking for help getting audio to play on my newly installed Ubuntu Studio
<Guest13864> I see aufio in the VU's but don't hear anything
<tucemiux> you want to hear sound in headphone/speaker? do you have a laptop or desktop?
<Guest13864> it's a desktop
<Guest13864> CA1060 (if I remember correctly) is the driver
<Guest13864> for the chip set
<Guest13864> thru speakers
<Guest13864> I had two soundcard in a previous install but removed the pci slot one to simplify
<Guest13864> have since reinstalled
<tucemiux> is it detected?
<Guest13864> yes
<tucemiux> and it's card #0?  --> aplay -l
<Guest13864> I see audio playing if I play a mp3 file
<Guest13864> card 0 CA1006
<tucemiux> Guest13864, and I assume you checked all the physical connections?
<tucemiux> try killing all of your applications and then run this: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<Guest13864> yes I have
<tucemiux> You checked the volume and made sure speaker is not muted using "gnome-volume-control"?
<tucemiux> Can you hear any sound by running this in a terminal: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Guest13864> I don't hear anything
<tucemiux> open up gnome-alsamixer in terminal and then raise the volume to the speaker, PCM, and Master and try playing your mp3
<Guest13864> gnome-volume-control is the speaker icon n the top right?
<Guest13864> gnome-alsamixer is not installed it reports
<Guest13864> should I intall it?
<tucemiux> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<tucemiux> gnome-volume-control is the speaker icon to the right
<tucemiux> Lets find out what sound card you have, what's the output of this: "lspci | grep Audio"
<Guest13864> ok it's installed
<Guest13864> it seems I'm looking at inputs but I don't see outputs
<tucemiux> raise the volume in "Master" "PCM"
<Guest13864> it's all the way up
<Guest13864> I've got the pusleaudio volume meter on screen
<tucemiux> make sure they're not muted, also try  clicking on "External amplifier", doesnt hurt to try the other options in the click boxes
<tucemiux> Im still curious, what sound card do you have?  "lspci | grep Audio"
<Guest13864> it doesn't give me a response
<Guest13864> but its a creative labs chip set on the mother board
<Guest13864> using CA0106 driver
<Guest13864> I believe they call the chipset CA0106 as well
<tucemiux> if it doesnt give you a response then the issue could be hardware, is the sound card onboard??
<Guest13864> yes
<Guest13864> it's a MSI K8N Neo4 motherboard
<tucemiux> try '"lspici -v"
<tucemiux> do you get any output when you try "lspci -v"
<tucemiux> sorry -- its supposed to be "lspci -v"
<Guest13864> yes
<Guest13864> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<Guest13864> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 1009
<Guest13864> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
<Guest13864> 	I/O ports at de00 [size=32]
<Guest13864> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Guest13864> 	Kernel driver in use: CA0106
<Guest13864> 	Kernel modules: snd-ca0106
<tucemiux> it looks like everything is configured correctly, can you try using headphones?  Also try seeing a youtube video on firefox
<Guest13864> sorry don't have flash installed yet
<Guest13864> now it is
<tucemiux> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest13864> well it looks like you were right earlier on
<Guest13864> I plugged earbuds in and it's working
<Guest13864> something has happened to my speakers
<Guest13864> I'm sorry sorry for the inconvience and my stupidity
<Guest13864> the speakers had been working when I brought them from home
<Guest13864> must be a bad connector cause it just started working big time when I plugged them back in again
<Guest13864> thanks again
<tucemiux> Guest13864, not exactly - it could be your speakers.  Only way to find out is if you had a pair of speakers you know work, once youre able to figure out and youre still having issues then go to launchpad, the symptoms youre describing sound like a bug
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-09
<marto> booting the iso, I select other options (f6) so I can disable set noapic and nolapic (older laptop), I've checked these two options and can't seem to get the installer to close that popup so I can continue booting. Any ideas?
<marto> escape key isn't working
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-10
<viejotren> folks i got question
<viejotren> anyone may help?
<Fanfare> Hi Folks, will rosegarden 10 be in Lucid?
<Fanfare> Anyone working on that?
<louiethecuban> hi everyone, sorry im late
<louiethecuban> i had work and couldn't get here on time
<louiethecuban> :[
<louiethecuban> so, what's going on today
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-11
<Ola1> Does anyone have experience in using the MIDI interface Cakewalk UM-2G with Ubuntu?
<nikos1> I need help
<nikos1> I have a julia soundcard
<nikos1> got it today
<nikos1> the problem is that I get sound out, and inn but not at same time
<nikos1> when I record it's ok, but I don't hear what I play
<nikos1> I can only listen to it after recorded ;)
<nikos1> little difficult
<nikos1> :P
<holstein> hey nikos1
<nikos1> holstein: hey :)
<holstein> thats strange
<holstein> in your jack settings
<holstein> does it say duplex?
<nikos1> holstein: I only configured in alsa
<holstein> hmmm
<nikos1> holstein: stereo-duplex
<holstein> still should work
<nikos1> yes it should
<holstein> but, i have only really used jack
<holstein> to record
<holstein> i would suggest trying that
<nikos1> the situation is that I hard nothing from my input
<holstein> and see if you get the same results
<nikos1> but alsa see the input
<nikos1> hard=hear
<holstein> is that on onboard sound card nikos1?
<nikos1> nope that is disabled
<holstein> http://www.esi-audio.com/products/julia/
<holstein> one of these
 * holstein finally found it :)
<holstein> http://ardour.org/node/2772
<holstein> this is not your issue
<holstein> but ists some talk about your card i think
<holstein> with paul davis
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-13
<_raven_> hello i need a simple midi recorder which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<_raven_> hello i need a simple midi recorder which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<holstein> hey _raven_
<holstein> have you tried lmms ?
<holstein> i dont think you need jack with it
<holstein> ALTHOUGH, i suggest using jack for best results
<_raven_> hello
<holstein> with maybe muse or rosegarden
<_raven_> i just need anything which simply and fast records something from my keyboard or edrums
<akirad> hi people
<holstein> yeah, maybe lmms
<holstein> hey akirad
<_raven_> holstein, thats not fast
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> LMMS?
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11VWsbeT35s
<holstein> there are some MUSE tutorials on youtube
<holstein> maybe you can use muse without jack
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians too if you want
<holstein> i think some folks there do MIDI without jack
<holstein> i think they do it with lilypond though
<_raven_> ok tnx
<Saftpackl> hey all
<holstein> hey Saftpackl
<Saftpackl> is someone of you using a focusrite saffire usb interface? ^^
<holstein> i have a friend with one
<holstein> and i googled
<holstein> and decided not to push ubuntu studio on him
<holstein> not that i have any experience
<holstein> first hand with it
<holstein> Saftpackl: try the mailing list
<Saftpackl> holstein, ok, im on my way =)
<holstein> good luck :)
<holstein> Saftpackl: #opensourcemusicians too if your interested
<Saftpackl> holstein, thanks =)
<Saftpackl> holstein, yeah, sounds nice :) I'm just beginning in making music in linux, but im really looking forward to it =)
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-14
<holstein> awesome
<grkblood13> how do i edit a single vob file with multiple chapters
<paradoxuncreated> Does someone know packages for newer rtkernel than what is in the repository?
<zorn^^> once i have the vst ardour version, how can i load a vst instrument?
<paradoxuncreated> Does anyone feel like testing a mastering limiter plugin (first linux compile :))  http://www.paradoxuncreated.com/Pxu/amp.so
<jussi01> paradoxuncreated: probably a good idea to provide the source to that if you can, makes it so much more trustable.
<jussi01> paradoxuncreated: Unfortunately I cant do it here, as Ive only got my work machine
<paradoxuncreated> https://sourceforge.net/projects/pxu/
<torasuku> I can't burn an Ubuntu Studio DVD anytime soon, can I use the Ubuntu Live CD to install Ubuntu, and then install US repos?
<holstein> hey torasuku
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you just need a few metapackages from the standard repos
<holstein> if you fire up synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can find the packages, with descriptions
<holstein> or apt-cache search
<torasuku> holstein, thank you very much! I bought DVD-Rs instead of +Rs so I can't burn the ISO file yet :[
<holstein> i usually install that way
<holstein> if you need the real time kernel
<torasuku> What way?
<holstein> there is a couple more things you need to do
<holstein> torasuku: i do the vanilla upgrade, instead of installing ubuntustudio from the DVD
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> you'll need to mess with grub2
<holstein> to be able to see the grub menu
<holstein> and choose the RT kernel
<holstein> other than that, its very straight forward :)
<torasuku> holstein, you mean change it to boot using the rt kernel instead of the regular one?
<holstein> if you want to you can
<holstein> i think the default behavior for grub2 is
<holstein> for the menu to be hidden
<holstein> SO, installing linux-rt
<holstein> will install it
<holstein> but, you'll still be booting into the generic one
<torasuku> Right on, thank you very much, and I will be back in when I get vanilla Ubuntu installed.
<holstein> cool
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-07
<oier> hi all
<oier> i installed ubuntu studio yesterday and i'm trying to configure my onboard sound card
<oier> i'll buy an external sound card this month but i would like to have sound meanwhile
<oier> i have no idea on how to do it...
<oier> could some of you help me?
<oier> my motherboard is an ASRock 890gx
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-08
<bonjoyee> is ubuntustudio restricted in audio/video formats like ubuntu?
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> you can use the same codecs
<holstein> the same meta-packages are available as well
<holstein> ubuntu-restricted-extras or whatever
<holstein> to answer the question, yes
<holstein> but, ubuntu is not 'restricted'
<bonjoyee> holstein: i mean, in things like ffmpeg , mencoder...codecs like libfaac are not present ubuntu...same with ubuntu studio?
<holstein> sudo m@apollo:~$ sudo apt-cache search libfaac
<holstein> [sudo] password for m:
<holstein> libfaac-dev - an AAC audio encoder - devel files
<holstein> libfaac0 - an AAC audio encoder - library files
<holstein> im running 10.04
<holstein> but that would be in 10.04 ubuntu or ubuntustudio
<holstein> mabye not by default
<holstein> but in either the main or partner repositories
<bonjoyee> holstein: no..i know faac, libfaac is available in the repos...but are things like ffmpeg , mencoder compiled with support for it?
<holstein> bonjoyee: tell me how to confirm that and i will
<holstein> if you have a file
<holstein> i'll try it or whatever
<holstein> ScottL: ping
<holstein> ^^
<bonjoyee> holstein: could you pastebin the output of "ffmpeg -version"
<holstein> bonjoyee: the packages them selves are the same though
<holstein> FFmpeg version 0.6-4:0.6-2ubuntu6.2, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers built on Nov  5 2010 10:51:45 with gcc 4.4.3
<holstein> bonjoyee: if you know that the packages in ubuntu proper are not compiled with supprot
<holstein> support*
<holstein> ubuntustudio doesnt have any different versions availalbe to it
<holstein> bonjoyee: that -version, is from 10.04 too
<holstein> bonjoyee: ScottL will know that
<holstein> but, you can ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if you need an answer right now
<holstein> falktx would know that to
<ScottL> hello?
<bonjoyee> holstein: ok..thank you so much....:)
<holstein> ScottL: is ffmpeg from the repos built with libfaac support?
<holstein> mencoder and whatnot...
<holstein> bonjoyee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564211/
<holstein> i see
<holstein> --enable-libfaac
<holstein> thats the good right?
<ScottL> huh, i don't know holstein, which version of ubuntu are you using
<holstein> ScottL: im in 10.04
<holstein> but i think this is kind of a general question
<holstein> and i think i know now
<ScottL> oh yeah, if you ffmpeg -version that should show you it
<holstein> the output of that is quite a bit of info
<ScottL> yeah, i wonder if we could grep it
<holstein> --enable-libfaac is in there
<bonjoyee> holstein: thank you once again..
<holstein> and if libfaac is in the main repos
<holstein> like when JACK got moved there
<holstein> and we started getting packages with JACK support built in
<holstein> and we partied :)
<bonjoyee> holstein: i got what i was looking for..thanks:)
<holstein> bonjoyee: cool
<Monona> sobukus: How exactly did you set your updates to stop while jack is running?  I'm having that problem, and could use some pointers.
<Monona> How do I diagnose the occasional audio dropouts I get while running the 2.6.33-29-realtime kernel and a m-audio fasttrack pro?  It happens sporadically in rhythmbox, vlc, and firefox (youtube, soundcloud, flash-based players generally).
<gordonjcp> Monona: do you get it with the non-realtime kernel?
<Monona> gordonjcp: Haven't tried yet, actually.
<gordonjcp> Monona: I've found the realtime patched kernels to be more bother than they're worth
<gordonjcp> total pain in the backside
<gordonjcp> sorry, I know that's not massively helpful
<gordonjcp> Monona: the theory is that a realtime kernel will get you even lower latency, but I find the latency acceptable with just a normal kernel
<Monona> I've found that I get xruns from normal kernels, even with 50ms+ latency.
<gordonjcp> hm, you've got something else wrong then
<gordonjcp> you're not doing something like trying to capture and play back on two different cardS?
<Monona> It should work, I figure.  I just don't know how to troubleshoot in Lucid.  Things were working fine in Hardy.
<gordonjcp> dear knows, I switched to Arch for audio stuff
<gordonjcp> pulseaudio blew the backside out of it for me
<Monona> I've heard good things about Arch.
<gordonjcp> it's good if you like being able to be very very specific about what you want
<gordonjcp> I spend about 75% of my time in Arch and about 25% in Ubuntu, the latter mostly when I'm testing things or writing docs since the bulk of users of my software are on Ubuntu ;-)
<gordonjcp> maybe half of them use Ubuntu, and the rest a mixture of other distros including Arch
<Monona> Now that you mention it, I'm checking my sound settings and my input and input are both set to "Internal Audio Analog Stereo", even though my output is going through the fasttrack.
<gordonjcp> Monona: in qjackctl?
<Monona> I had set that before, but seems to have changed itself.
<gordonjcp> if you lump the Debian users in with the Ubuntu users, maybe as many as nine or ten users on Debianish distros ;-)
<Monona> Just for regular audio:  Rhythmbox, streaming audio through Firefox.
<gordonjcp> oh, okay
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> in which case if you're not using jack you may as well not bother with -rt
<Monona> Things have worked ok in jack.  Just when I'm listening to music, it will drop out.  Rhythmbox suddenly stops playing the track, Firefox audio will just stop.
<gordonjcp> weird
<gordonjcp> right, got to go
 * gordonjcp -> work
<Monona> I use jack for audio production, but I use the same box/login/etc for web surfing, tune listening.
<Monona> Thanks for the look, though.  I'll just keep digging. :)
<sobukus> Monona: I changed the qjackctl scripts after start / stop of jack to run 'ervice cron stop / start
<sobukus> service
<sobukus> and added a sudoers entry to make this passwordless
<sobukus> as for the system updates ... I disabled the update notifier application in "Startprogramme" ... system menu, programs to run at startup or similar
<dax2112rush> Does anyone know if E-Mu 0404 usb works on Ubuntu Studio?
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: don't see why not
<dax2112rush> I don't think it's 100% usb audio class-compliant
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> you probably find it's okay at 48kHz or something
<dax2112rush> ok, do you own one?
<dax2112rush> I just don't want to buy one and find out it's not working as well as I'd want
<dax2112rush> or do you have any recommendation for a usb audio interface with low latency and good quality?
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: I don't, but I have seen people on one of the mailing lists I'm on use them
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: I use a Behringer UCA-202
<gordonjcp> it's *okay*, not wonderful but not too terrible
<dax2112rush> gordonjcp: ok, it's not too unsafe then, I guess
<gordonjcp> the annoying thing about the UCA-202 - and it shares this with a lot of other USB cards using similar chipsets - it's not phase-correct across channels
<dax2112rush> yeah, I use mine to play guitar through FX, I'd need a preamp with the UCA-202
<gordonjcp> one channel is delayed by a single sample
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: fuzzbox
<gordonjcp> that should have plenty of level to drive the line in
<dax2112rush> gordonjcp: that wouldn't bother me
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: tell you what I'm very keen on is my Novation Xiosynth 25
<dax2112rush> gordonjcp: yes, I guess. I could try it
<gordonjcp> USB audio in and out, and a nice wee synthesizer too
<dax2112rush> gordonjcp: is it 24 bits?
<dax2112rush> the UCA-202
<gordonjcp> no, again, it's class-compliant so it's 48kHz/16
<gordonjcp> so is the Xiosynth
<dax2112rush> oh every class-compliant dev is 16 bits?
<gordonjcp> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg33010.html
<gordonjcp> as far as I can tell
<gordonjcp> 16 bits ought to be enough for anybody
<dax2112rush> not too sure, I'm running guitar amp sim and I get lots of noise on high gain settings, I always thought this was probably due to quantization noise
<dax2112rush> but I'm not sure
<gordonjcp> for full-scale line voltage the LSB is around -100dBV
<gordonjcp> -96dBV actually, now I work it out
<gordonjcp> no, quantisation noise isn't really significant unless you're using unholy amounts of gain to compensate for poor gain structure
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: I can't even hear quantise noise at 12 bits, unless I listen really hard
<dax2112rush> yeah, but I feed that sound through high gain amp sim
<dax2112rush> so the noise floor must raise quite a bit after the sim
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: then structure your gain properly
<gordonjcp> think about it; if you amplify the signal so much that the LSB is making a noticeable contribution to the noise level, where are the peaks going?
<dax2112rush> there might be something to do, but It's actually commercial software, I don't have full flexibility
<dax2112rush> higher, but there's indeed lots of compression
<dax2112rush> due to the amp sim
<dax2112rush> how's the latency on your UCA-202?
<gordonjcp> dax2112rush: I've currently got it set at about 40ms
<gordonjcp> could probably get it lower, but only by making the periodsize smaller
<dax2112rush> is that measured or reported by jack?
<gordonjcp> reported by jack
<gordonjcp> I've got no real way of measuring it
<gordonjcp> I guess I could fire a pulse in and time how long it takes to come back out
<dax2112rush> that's a bit high for me
<gordonjcp> cbf though, it works, that's all I care about
<dax2112rush> yeah something like that
<gordonjcp> I could knock a whole 3ms off the latency by sitting three feet closer to the speakers
<gordonjcp> as far as I can tell the largest periodsize is only 1024 frames, which isn't really enough
<gordonjcp> well, depends what you're doing; for recording audio it's fine
<dax2112rush> I'm running a Fast Track Pro at 256
<dax2112rush> yeah, but I use it to play live
<dax2112rush> it's my replacement for a real guitar amp
<gordonjcp> as an effects processor?
<gordonjcp> brave...
<dax2112rush> yes
<dax2112rush> I'm not like touring or anything just playing with friends and once in a while a small show
<gordonjcp> I used to use softsynths and DAWs but I've pretty much done away with all that
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-09
<mettaben> howzit
<crysaz> hanging
<mettaben> so there is life for ubuntu studio
<pupusera2699f> hello
<pupusera2699f> iam facing a problem
<pupusera2699f> does anybody has sometime
<pupusera2699f> to help
<pupusera2699f> ?
<DeltaFlow> hi, is there anyone around who can help me out?
<andre_> hello, i have a quick question: i would like to control software synthesizers via midi keyboard in realtime. is ubuntu studio fine option for that? will the midi keyboard be supported? Thank you
<holstein> hey andre_
<holstein> im a little busy for a bit
<andre_> yes im here
<holstein> check #opensourcemusicians :)
<andre_> thank you, i will put my question there
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-10
<eyceberg> Hello.
<eyceberg> What audio program is the most stable that can load vsti for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> oh, there was one that was quite good
<gordonjcp> fst?
<gordonjcp> something like that
<eyceberg> well i been trying to find ways to run cubase, but had no luck on that. but this FST you say would i find this in update manager ?
<gordonjcp> I don't know, you could try looking there
<eyceberg> ya good call haha. is there a workaround to get fl studio 9.0 installed in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> wineasio used to be one that people used
<gordonjcp> I don't know what that is
<gordonjcp> if it's a Windows program, try wine
<eyceberg> is there a wine irc channel?
<gordonjcp> I imagine so, maybe #wine
<eyceberg> lol no go
<gordonjcp> #winehq maybe
<gordonjcp> yeah, I think it's #winehq
<gordonjcp> a quick google suggests wineasio, fst and dssi-vst
<gordonjcp> maybe one of those will work for you
<eyceberg> nice, thank you.
<gordonjcp> I did try iirc jack-fst? can't remember
<gordonjcp> it worked fairly well but I don't use vsti
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-11
<s2do> Hi. Is there a way to connect to wireless internet via the shell? I'm on maverik.
<s2do> I'm on maverik
<persia> Yes.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698785 is a discussion about creating a script to do it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo has some hints about using raw /etc/network/interfaces but I don't know if it's current.
<Daskreech> Hello is there a package list for Ubuntu studio?
<holstein> Daskreech: let me look and find that
<holstein> Daskreech: 10.04?
<Daskreech> Yes please
<Daskreech> I'm trying to find Mixxx 1.9
<holstein> how about
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mixxx/+archive/mixxxbetas
<Daskreech> that' 10.10
<holstein> what you are insterested in is http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> but, you're not going to get mixxx 1.9 from 10.04
<holstein> Daskreech: you can try http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxx/mixxxbetas/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mixxx/
<holstein> just grabbing the .deb
<holstein> let me look one other place...
<holstein> you could just build it
<holstein> from http://www.mixxx.org/download.php
<holstein> Daskreech: did that .deb work for you?
<Daskreech> holstein: Sorry Mother called. I'll try it
<holstein> no worries :)
<s2do> persia: Thanks for the links... checking them out now :)
<Daskreech> holstein: needs Qt 4.7 and Qt 4.5 is installed
<holstein> well, you can dig up a PPA or deb for that too
<holstein> IF thats about it
<holstein> you dont want to chase your tail around too much for mixxx
<holstein> and whatever feature it is you need
<Daskreech> shoutcast
<holstein> Daskreech: you using JACK ?
<Daskreech> Alsa
<holstein> theres darkice
<holstein> for JACK
<holstein> you could use BUTT
<holstein> i suppose
<xyclo_> hi all1
<xyclo_> Hey, I hear little clicks here an there as I play with Seq, ZynAddSub and Hydrogen... However, I have 0(0) xruns, for like 1/2 hour playing now. Are the clicks inside my head??
<ailo> zyklo_ Could it be the samples or sounds you use that produces the clicks?
<ailo> Any custom samples?
<ailo> xyclo_ Do the clicks appear in the same places?
<xyclo_> no, randomly. It is not clipping
<ailo> xyclo: Very audible, or faint?
<ailo> xuclo_
<ailo> xyclo_ :P
<xyclo_> faint. I get them more when running through Ardour and recording. Also I get new clicks when exporting... It's a generalized problem I think
<xyclo_> I have good quality headphones
<xyclo_> a good (i think) fw audio interface
<xyclo_> ok computer, 3GB ram
<ailo> New clicks when recording sounds very strange
<xyclo_> We are talking about faint 'pt' sounds
<xyclo_> It is not pleasant to hear them
<xyclo_> though
<xyclo_> I am trying the simplest of setups to tune-up the system, in preparation for 'real' projects...
<ailo> I mean, new clicks when exporting sounds strange
<xyclo_> it does. But you know what else?
<xyclo_> when exporting ogg
<xyclo_> it does the weirdest things
<xyclo_> it exports regions accelerated, then normal
<xyclo_> also
<xyclo_> it will just start exporting at wrong points
<xyclo_> \all in Ardour
<xyclo_> I have MANY problems these days...
<xyclo_> but I keep a good attitude :)
<xyclo_> exporting flac does not do  all that...
<ailo> Try talking with the guys at #ardour. Maybe someone there knows what does that.
<xyclo_> I'll keep trying different things
<xyclo_> sounds like a good idea. i never go there.
<xyclo_> thanks!
<xyclo_> ,ailo
<ailo> No problem xyclo_. I didn't help much, though :)
<xyclo_> You did! I need to be heard when ranting :)
<xyclo_> thanks for the patience...
<rlameiro> http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/02/the-79-virtual-analog-console-now-on-both-mac-and-linux-harrison-mixbus
<xyclo_> Hey, ailo, The clicks are mainly in the recording. I am not sure the export adds some. The ogg export worked great this time. I wonder what was happening though.
<ailo> xyclo_ If there would have been clicks added in the export, I would have blamed the software
<ailo> xyclo_: You only get clicks when recording?
<xyclo_> Some when just playing the instruments
<xyclo_> Might be that
<xyclo_> not the recording
<xyclo_> but it does seem more while recording
<xyclo_> Anyways, I thought that was what the quest for 0(0) xruns was, to get rid of those noises...
<xyclo_> I hate to say it, but never had this on XP running Ableton Live
<ailo> xyclo_: Usually the clicks go hand in hand with the xruns
<xyclo_> ailo: I'll keep fiddling with settings
<xyclo_> now i go get some air!
<ailo> xycklo_: I forger, you get clicks with any software or only one
<ailo> forget*
<xyclo_> haha, I think I get the idea...
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-12
<holstein> xyclo_: zyn clicks bad for me
<holstein> yoshimi is the new fork
<holstein> i dont get the clicks with it
<Cptn_Sandwich> hello
<Cptn_Sandwich> is there a sequencer for linux that does swing?
<Cptn_Sandwich> like the one in hydrogen
<xyclo_> holstein: I agree. It makes sense that Zyn is to blame after all I've tested. I'll go check yoshimi. As always, thanks.
<Cptn_Sandwich> hello
<Cptn_Sandwich> is there a way to sync jack to external midi?
<Cptn_Sandwich> or to sync seq24 to external midi
<holstein> Cptn_Sandwich: hey
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i havent done it
<holstein> and ive only read about syning external with ardour
<holstein> should be similar though
<holstein> you should be able to select a clock source
<holstein> and route in JACK
<ailo> Cptn_Sandwich: All you need is a midi device. What do you have?
<Cptn_Sandwich> i have a buddy with another computer
<Cptn_Sandwich> we want to sync up via midi
<holstein> i would look at netjack
<ailo> Ah, sorry. Took me a couple of moments :)
<holstein> or jacktrip
<holstein> ailo: which is easier do you find?
<ailo> Cptn_Sandwich: You want to sync over network, or just with a midi cord?
<Phatsta> Hey everybody
<ailo> holstein: I've never synced Linux machines, and never over the network either.
<ailo> Here's the jack wiki on netjack http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/NetJack
<Cptn_Sandwich> i tried network but the other guy is on linux
<Cptn_Sandwich> we tried network
<Cptn_Sandwich> it seems tricky to do in windows and im not sure i have my local jack configured right
<ailo> Cptn_Sandwich: Maybe you could ask the guys at #jack. I've never used jack on Windows myself.
<holstein> netjack is easy to use
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> i think jacktrip is easier
<holstein> BUT harder to install
<holstein> and im not sure about JACK for windows at all
<Phatsta> a quick question if someone knows... I've got a MOTU firewire card. Would that work in Ubuntustudio?
<Phatsta> I just found out about Ubuntustudio 10 minutes ago and it seems like the thing missing for ages.
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: MOTU are astoundingly hostile to open-source
<holstein> hits is where you look
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<holstein> this*
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: to the extent that they have threatened to sue people for even discussing developing open drivers for their card
<holstein> actually
<Phatsta> gordonjcp: too bad :/
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list&filter0=motu&filter1=&op2=OR
<Phatsta> great stuff guys, thanks a bunch, I'll check the site out...
<holstein> i make a point to contact motu and let them know im purchasing another companies product :)
<holstein> and why
<holstein> not that they care, but, we'll see
<Phatsta> I wonder why someone would have anything against people writing open drivers for a card... I mean, they won't have to do any work.
<gordonjcp> holstein: indeed
<Phatsta> really stupid of them if you ask me
<holstein> they have deals to protect
<holstein> alliances
<Phatsta> still stupid :)
<Phatsta> hehe
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: "ZOMG THEY ARE STEALING OUR PRECIOUS INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY"
<holstein> agreed
<Cptn_Sandwich> holstein where can i find jacktrip?
<Phatsta> gordonjcp: I only have one answer for all those "preserve intellectual" idiots: sharing is caring
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: an interesting parallel is Creative Labs
<holstein> http://code.google.com/p/jacktrip/ Cptn_Sandwich
<Phatsta> yeah?
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: who cracked down heavily on people distributing "patched" drivers for the SB Live! range of cards that opened up ASIO etc on Windows
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: but at the same time distributed docs to Linux developers giving full access to all the features of the Emu 10k1 chip
<Phatsta> I think it's proven beyond reasonable doubt that if a community goes together sharing their resources, everyone benefits. at least knowledge-wise
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: cheap emu10k1 cards just had some links on the board to set the model ID; the actual ships were identical
<gordonjcp> Phatsta: the drivers would ID the board and only give the appropriate capabilities
<Phatsta> ridiculous...
<gordonjcp> in Linux, it just ignores the board ID and if you try to drive an IO that hasn't got a DAC on it, that's your fault and no-one else's
<gordonjcp> the reason being that they didn't want to buy a cheap version of the card for "pro" use, but anyone putting the effort into using it in Linux was probably not someone to annoy
<Cptn_Sandwich> so i cant sync jack to a midi clock?
<Phatsta> gordonjcp: hehe
<Cptn_Sandwich> what are good sequencers that accept midi clocks? i think seq24 doesnt, but prove me wrong
<holstein> Cptn_Sandwich: you can
<holstein> but you dont need to
<holstein> i dont think
<Cptn_Sandwich> but i want to
<Cptn_Sandwich> tell me how
<ailo__> Cptn_Sandwich: It depends on the software you'll be using, if you can get the software to sync to an external midi clock (if you're just using a midi cord)
<holstein> Cptn_Sandwich: there are a few seq24 guys over in #opensourcemusicians
<Phatsta> gordonjcp: had I known about this 2 months ago I'd bought another card... sadly I thought I'd get everything to work in winxp and I kinda did but I'm not very happy with the results
<holstein> IF you get jacktrip going
<holstein> you have plenty of options
<holstein> jacktrip or netjack
<ailo__> Cptn_Sandwich: Seq24 does support external midi
<ailo__> clock*
<holstein> but it wont *need to
<Cptn_Sandwich> ailo__, i know i can sync some software to midi clock
<holstein> JACK'll sync
<Phatsta> win has really f**ked up lately if you ask me... win7 / 2008 has so many "improvments" that it's barely usable. such a simple thing as repair install isn't possible - hence loads of trouble if you want to clone an installation to another system. it's simply not possible. so all of our customer built servers at work now goes out with vmware esxi in the bottom and vm's with 2008 on top
<Cptn_Sandwich> dows jacktrip work with windows?
<gordonjcp> seq24 emits midi clock
<ailo__> Cptn_Sandwich: If you have midi devices to both computers, you can just connect a midi cord between them. Seq24 seems easy enough to set up. Question is what is sending the clock
<holstein> i think http://netjack.sourceforge.net/ does
<holstein> depending on the verion, netjack is probably just included in jack for windows
<Phatsta> seems as if I'm going to have some trouble getting the card to work... I'm got 200 bucks here for anyone who can make the MOTU 8pre driver work... :)
<Phatsta> I've got even
<Phatsta> a stable one that is
<ailo> Phatsta: I could try making your Windows look like Ubuntu...
<Phatsta> ailo: ??
<ailo> Phatsta: Your Motu would work, and it would at least seem like you were running on Linux
<Phatsta> hehe it's not the looks I'm after...
<Phatsta> I'd imagine that everything runs better on linux
<Phatsta> and to say that the motu works in windows is really up for discussion...
<ailo> Maybe you have a bad firewire chip?
<Phatsta> I've tried two different fw cards, both brand new, of different models and makers, one pci and one pci-e
<Phatsta> and sure it works... as long as you dont lay too much on it.
<Phatsta> 1 guitar with software amp and 1 mic is ok, but anything over that and you'll hear glitches and such
<ailo> I've heard that Ricoh is no good and that Texas Instruments is the preferred chip to use
<Phatsta> hardware: xeon quad 2,2ghz, 8GB ram, raid-5 disk
<Phatsta> hehe my main supplier at work is ricoh (printing systems though) so I'll tell'em ;)
<Phatsta> not sure what chipset they've got
<ailo> Check this out: http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/251
<Phatsta> yeah thanks, I got that from gordonjcp
<Phatsta> I'm just on my way to try it out
<ailo> Try what out?
<Phatsta> the ffado driver on ubuntu with the motu
<ailo> The link I posted discusses the different firewire controller chips, and which are best
<Phatsta> oh sorry... didn't read that
<Phatsta> I get it
<ailo> Yeah, I think ffado is the way to go.
<Phatsta> yeah it seems to work... I believe you'd get better performance and less issues if you go ubuntu + ffado as long it's stable. I mean, have you ever worked with vst plugins in cubase on windows..?
<Phatsta> you'll be 80 years old before you get the damn thing running
<Phatsta> it crashes all the time no matter what you do
<Phatsta> I'm simply sick of it. Linux computers are usually better all together as long as you know what you're doing
<ailo> Phatsta: I had mostly good experiences from Windows actually, except I couldn't get as low latency as I get on Linux. I never used firewire, though. I choose to work with Linux for other reasons mainly. Took me some time to take the step fully, but now I can't imagine working with anything else.
<Phatsta> not to make this my life story but I had an event ezbus with a decent computer previously. I never got that to work properly... If I used the asio4all driver it was OK as long as I didn't use guitarrig or any other vst plugin really. I had to use analog dists for everything. It kept bugging me so eventually I invested xxxxx money and bought myself server parts and built this computer I
<Phatsta> now have, along with what I thought was a great sound card. what did I get but more trouble... I mean shit! I don't wanna go mac, but what else is there?
<ailo> Linux has less support for audio devices, but there are good options on both firewire and pci I think. Don't know how many usb devices are fully supported. I haven't really taken the time to investigate how that works.
<Phatsta> ailo: I know, we use linux for loads of stuff at work and I love it. too bad most business applications are based on win though. but for servers and such we always go linux
<ailo> If you do decide to get a Mac, you can always install Linux on it later :)
<Phatsta> haha yeah of course :)(
<Phatsta> I wonder if you could install mac os x on just any pc
<Phatsta> I mean they use xeon cpus in their newest macs
<Phatsta> so the architecture must be compatible, and there are usually drivers available for mac
<ailo> I don't know if you can put together the sum of parts that they support. What kind of motherboards do they use?
<Phatsta> no idea... never had a mac pulled apart
<Phatsta> but it must be googlable :)
<ailo> I've been thinking about getting a firewire device, but I would probably go with focusrite
<Phatsta> from the looks of it, they use intel there as well...
<ailo> Fairly cheap, well supported on Linux and has a lot of nice features
<ailo> Yeah, Mac changed to Intel, but I don't know if anything in there is custom made just for Mac
<ailo> Probably not on processor, ram and GPU
<ailo> Maybe some chips on the motherboard?
<Phatsta> I'd say you'd probably do okay with that... I asked some studio friends of mine what to get... and they all recommended the motu card for a failry cheap but well enough system
<Phatsta> bastards ;)
<Phatsta> I wouldn't think so... intels way of doing things are quite the opposite, usually
<Phatsta> I'm sure you'd be able to find alternate drivers in such case
<Phatsta> doesn't hurt to try
<Phatsta> and mac os x is based on suse linux last I heard
<Phatsta> so why mac drivers won't work in ubuntu is beyond me
<ailo> nah, I think OS X is based on a branch of Unix, and they have their own kernel
<ailo> Linux is not really based on anything, except inspired by Minix
<ailo> The kernel, that is
<ailo> Check this out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Unix_history-simple.png
<Phatsta> well about 5 years ago I took a class in linux at the university and there we had suse linux 10.x something. and it actually said on the box that it was the foundation of os x
<Phatsta> buht that was 5 years ago
<Phatsta> things could have changed
<Phatsta> whoaa... that's a messed up chart!
<ailo> Maybe you're thinking of FreeBSD?
<Phatsta> nah... sus linux :) I'm sure
<ailo> "Mac OS X is based upon the Mach kernel.[12] Certain parts from FreeBSD's and NetBSD's implementation of Unix were incorporated in NeXTSTEP, the core of Mac OS X"
<Phatsta> they had a retail box there
<Phatsta> I hear you... and I can see that you're correct. don't know what the relations were but maybe they were minor I don't know
<Phatsta> or maybe I read it wrong
<Phatsta> or maybe apple bought suse?
<Phatsta> not sure
<Phatsta> nope that's novell..
<Phatsta> I give up, I'm probably remembering incorrectly
<ailo> Actually Microsoft was buying a lot of Novell patents recently, SUSE related I think
<Phatsta> uh oh...
<Phatsta> bye bye suse ;)(
<ailo> I never tried SUSE, but I got the feeling it was closer to Microsoft in some technology
<Phatsta> I think so too... they've got an enterprise version that I could imagine containing the novell tree standard
<Phatsta> that'd be close to windows active directory
<Phatsta> so they probably bought the competition
<Phatsta> I just finished the install of ubuntustudio in my virtualbox... where are the sound production softwares?
<Phatsta> all I've got is the sound recorder :/
<S2Do> Phatsta: You might have forgot to tick that option during the installation. Install ubuntustudio-audio package in synaptic
<Phatsta> no I'm sure I did... it asks you what package you want; video or audio or... whatever.
<Phatsta> must have done something wrong though.
<S2Do> ubuntustudio-audio will get you all the production software
<Phatsta> could you install that from the dvd?
<S2Do> it's in the repositories. Just open System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager and search "ubuntustudio-audio", then right click on it and select install
<Phatsta> perfect, thanks!
<S2Do> or open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<Phatsta> hehe no terminal for me XD
<Phatsta> I really tried to learn that one time, but I failed to see the point, at least then
<Phatsta> you can do almost everything with the gui anyways :)
<Phatsta> what can I say, I'm a gui guy ;)
<S2Do> hehe, I know what you mean
<holstein> Phatsta: what did motu say to your $200 dollar offer?
<Phatsta> I didn't ask them... I'd think they'd only laugh in my face :D
<Phatsta> I was thinking if someone here had programming skills :)
<Phatsta> but I'll have to try the ffado driver first
<Phatsta> hmm do I want to activate "realtime process activity" (translated)
<Phatsta> guess I do
<S2Do> that would only work if you chose the realtime option during installation
<Phatsta> okay... well it doesn't matter right now, this is not the real install so to speak, this is just a virtual box for testing
<Phatsta> when I'm at home and have some time over I'll install it on my studio pc
<Phatsta> actually, I think I'm going to leave for home now... see you all!
<S2Do> have fun :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-13
<xyclo__> Hi ailo
<ailo> Hi xyclo
<ailo> Having some nick difficulties.
<ailo> I would like to change it to ailo.at, which is my launchpad name, but the dot won't work :(
<persia> ailo_at, You could try ailo·at
<ailo_at> persia: Maybe too difficult to write?
<persia> Heh.  Depends on your keymap, I suppose.
<ailo_at> Swedish keymaps aren't that great sometimes
<ailo_at> Or, keymap
<xyclo> hey, ever used yoshimi?
<ailo_at> I tried yoshimi the first time today
<xyclo> me too
<ailo_at> Haven't really figured out what it does.
<xyclo> remember the clicks I told you about, ailo_at?
<xyclo> It seems it was Zyn all along
<ailo_at> I was hearing some on Yoshimi, to tell you the truth
<xyclo> hm
<ailo_at> When changing notes rapidly on the keyboard, it sounds a little clicky
<xyclo> you know my issue?
<xyclo> Some weird scale setting is loaded
<ailo_at> It's out of tune?
<xyclo> I play a major scale in my midi keyboard
<xyclo> and it plays like arabic
<xyclo> more than out of tune!
<xyclo> it's bizarre
<xyclo> know a solution?
<xyclo> I saved a setting from Zyn
<xyclo> and loaded into Yosh
<xyclo> and nothing
<ailo_at> I don't know. Can't find any scale tuning.
<xyclo> It's funny though, by now
<xyclo> ailo_at: about the clicking when changing notes, it might be the sample itself. I did an organ on Zyn and the attack sound can be annoying, sort of like a click
<xyclo> I am really hoping Yoshimi will let me get rid of the clicks...
<ailo_at> xyclo: Did you add quick fade in fade out to the sample using a wave editor, or is it a ready sample?
<xyclo> I have not sampled
<xyclo> just preset bank
<ailo_at> If the sample starts at a position other than 0, it is like to cause clicks.
<xyclo> well, the clicks I am worried about are the random ones, caused by poor performance of Zyn.
<ailo_at> Could be the synth is not handling the playback right, and adds clicks when playing new notes.
<ailo_at> If the clicks happen in between notes, that would be strange too
<xyclo> Yes, the ones I refer to now are in between notes, nothing to do but leave the Synth alone
<xyclo> holstein reported he had issues with Zyn
<xyclo> clicks
<xyclo> and that Yoshimi did not have them
<ailo_at> Or, maybe I confused myself now. What is in between notes? I was thinking of clicks that happen when the notes aren't changing
<xyclo> but, the scale issue now...
<xyclo> I am a bit confused myself
<ailo_at> I'm making a sampler on puredata, and from my experience there, clicks will happen if fade in /fade out is not working right when starting or stopping notes.
<xyclo> but, bottomline, Zyn was adding random clicks
<xyclo> good luck with the samples, ailo_at
<xyclo> I go to bed, it was a long day
<holstein> ailo_at: i get some with yoshimi too
<holstein> but not like zyn
<ailo_at> It's too bad
<ailo_at> Seems like a nice program
<holstein> i can mostly get by withouth them
<holstein> without*
<holstein> i turn off the effects
<holstein> and that helps
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> what codecs and kernel tweaks do i need to make regular ubuntu like ubuntu studio?
<paultag> robertzaccour: howdy, dude
<robertzaccour> howdy
<paultag> robertzaccour: ubuntu studio is almost totally stock ubuntu -- there are some things you can do to make it better suited, but really it's just a collection of settings and packages :)
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how i can convert ubuntu to what ubuntu studio has as far as multi-media codecs and low-latency kernel goes?
<paultag> robertzaccour: the -rt kernel, or lowlatency kernel rocks
<robertzaccour> paultag, i think thats what i need
<paultag> robertzaccour: the gstreamer package sets might be of use, and the -rt image might be what you need
<paultag> robertzaccour: what are you trying to do?
<robertzaccour> i have audio/video sync problems and a bit of lag when recording screencasts with cheese open
<paultag> robertzaccour: you can actually install ubuntu studio from ubuntu
<paultag> Oh, hurmm
<robertzaccour> paultag, how?
<paultag> robertzaccour: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop # :)
<robertzaccour> paultag, would that be exactly the same thing?
<robertzaccour> but then i still got all the other crap that can't be removed. i'd be best off starting fresh :)
<paultag> robertzaccour: sure, but that's not really a big deal -- it's not like windows where this stuff gets clotted in a registery somewhere
<robertzaccour> yes true
<paultag> up to you, though
<paultag> robertzaccour: but the basic stuff that might help is jack + -rt kernel
<paultag> robertzaccour: you don't need all the packages, really
<robertzaccour> whats that mean?
<robertzaccour> i found a link for that kernel
<robertzaccour> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<robertzaccour> now i just need the multimedia packs
<paultag> robertzaccour: aptitude search gstreamer
<robertzaccour> paultag, i thought gstreamer is installed by default
<robertzaccour> oh good idea
<paultag> robertzaccour: well yeah, it is :)
<paultag> robertzaccour: but it's a plugin system, you need the bits to stick in there
<robertzaccour> if i install this stuff with xfce running it will be even more resource friendly
<paultag> *cough* fluxbox *cough*
<robertzaccour> haha
<robertzaccour> i don't know how to configure fluxbox
<robertzaccour> and why not openbox or enlightenment?
<paultag> robertzaccour: because I maintain fluxbox :)
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<paultag> I'm about as biased as you get
<robertzaccour> haha
<robertzaccour> you admit it though
<paultag> damn skippy I do
<robertzaccour> did canonical make ubuntu studio?
<paultag> robertzaccour: no
<robertzaccour> is ubuntu studio pretty similar to mint?
<robertzaccour> i know multimedia codecs but kernel?
<paultag> robertzaccour: no, mint is quite different from ubuntu studio
<paultag> robertzaccour: ubuntu studio is ubuntu
<robertzaccour> i will have to wait til i get home to install ubuntu studio
<robertzaccour> i'm at work atm and i'm on wireless on my laptop haha
<robertzaccour> wait, is there a way possible to install without wired internet? i know used to no
<robertzaccour> do i need wired internet to install alternate iso?
<robertzaccour> hey
<robertzaccour> look what i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<robertzaccour> tells how to upgrade from ubuntu to ubuntu studio one command
<robertzaccour> oops sorry about that meant to paste the link
<persia> No worries.  It's the same software stack: you can switch back and forth whenever you like.
<robertzaccour> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<robertzaccour> thats the link
<Phatsta> good day all
<Phatsta> anyone here good at storage handling in linux?
<Phatsta> trying to get vmware to access a raid volume but it's giving me the finger...
<persia> If nobody answers here after a while, you might try #ubuntu
<Phatsta> thanks persia, I'll do that :)
<persia> Good luck.
<ti4mi> hello
<ti4mi> could someone help me getting external usb midi working?
<gordonjcp> ti4mi: plug in midi adaptor, use midi adaptor
<ti4mi> thanks for the response.
<ti4mi> I can see the USB interface in jackcontrol connection
<rlameiro> hummm
<ti4mi> but no reaction when I press a key on the keybaord
<rlameiro> did you connected it to some synth?
<ailo_at> ti4mi: Are you using alsa or jack midi?
<ti4mi> it appears in the ALSA midi tab
<ti4mi> can I switch it to the jack midi?
<holstein> theres a package i use
<holstein> called adjmidid
<holstein> SORRY
<holstein> a2jmidid
<holstein> a2jmidid - daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems
<holstein> sudo apt-get install a2jmidid
<holstein> then you run it from the terminal
<holstein> when jack is running
<holstein> and you can route via a through port
<ti4mi> that worked. I can now rout all soft midi devices: i.e. send signals from rosegarden to ZynSubAddFX
<holstein> :)
<ti4mi> but the external hardware keyboard does not appear
<holstein> ti4mi: USB ?
<ti4mi> and I do not receive signals
<ti4mi> yes logilink usb midi cable
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> ti4mi: do you see the logilink when you run lsusb ??
<holstein> ti4mi: is this 10.10?
<ti4mi> it's 10.10
<holstein> ti4mi: maybe pastebin the output of
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> lsusb
<ti4mi> It's now here:
<ti4mi> http://pastebin.com/0L1js9j3
<ti4mi> Thanks in advance for looking at it
<holstein> sure
<holstein> well, USB is otherwise working properly
<holstein> im not seeing it at all
<holstein> ti4mi: are you?
<ti4mi> normally usb works well
<holstein> ti4mi: is this something that has ever worked in linux?
<ti4mi> is see the cable in alsa part of jack control
<ti4mi> i do not know
<holstein> ti4mi: OH, so you do see the cable showing in JACK
<holstein> i forget where mine shows
<holstein> BUT a2jmidid lets me connect what i need
<ti4mi> there's been some other question in the forums on the device
<holstein> theres another way to do it though i never tried it personally
<holstein> let me reffer you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i dont do enough MIDI to really stay up on it
<ailo_at> ti4mi: What device are we talking about?
<holstein> ailo_at: the logilink
<ti4mi> LogiLink USB midi cable
<ti4mi> well, it's not explicitly stated on the package that it has Linux support
<ailo_at> tim4mi: and it appears in the alsa tab, when running on default midi setting?
<ti4mi> @ailo_at: yes
<ailo_at> And you connect the keyboard to that device with a midi cablie?
<holstein> showing up there is a good step*
<ailo_at> cable*
<ailo_at> Or, I see it has cable ends. But those go into the hardware keyboard, right?
<ti4mi> @ailo_at: yes
<holstein> i suppose you should double check that the unit is sending data
<ailo_at> What program are you trying to use?
<ti4mi>  ZynSubAddFX
<ti4mi> @holstein. how can I check that?
<holstein> also, double check that the audio is routed properly
<holstein> from zyn
<holstein> check with the 'virtual keyboard' if you want
<holstein> ti4mi: well, i deally, you would have a MIDI brain around
<holstein> and can double check that its sending
<holstein> other than that, you might just have to assume its working
<ti4mi> sending from 'virtual keyboard to  ZynSubAddFX works
<holstein> cool
<holstein> double check the MIDI routing then
<holstein> make sure you have lines connecting the logilink to zyn
<holstein> or to a2jmidid 's through port
<ti4mi> yes go that
<ailo_at> ti4mi: You might want to check that the hardware keyboard is set to channel 1
<holstein> yeah, or 'send on all channels' just for testing
<ailo_at> I'm trying to see if there is a utlity for midi, just to catch input. I know I saw something about that. Puredata has that
<holstein> rosegarden might
<holstein> qsynth if you're just looking for a light
<holstein> for activity
<holstein> BUT, zyn is a good test too i think
<ailo_at> How about qmidiroute?
<ti4mi> will see that.
<ailo_at> ti4mi: Install qmidiroute, start it and connect your midi device to it.
<ti4mi> the thing is I got the keyboard once working with a old LPT connector. on an old combuter...
<ailo_at> It will show all midi events
<ti4mi> perfect thanks
<holstein> yeah
 * holstein makes a note of qmidiroute
<holstein> sounds handy
<ti4mi> appreciate your help
<ailo_at> Here's an example from me playing with the virtual keyboard http://imagebin.org/137756
<holstein> yeah, thats nice :)
<ti4mi> ok, got that now. when connecting virtual keybard to  qmidiroute I can see the same as on your picture
<ti4mi> but when I play the keyboard, nothing appears
<ti4mi> so it does either not send midi signals or they do net get received well
<ailo_at> ti4mi: Then either your keyboard is not working, or the device isn't. You don't have something else to try stick into that cable?
<ti4mi> i have a effects processor with midi in and out
<holstein> ti4mi: try that
<holstein> just to make sure the thing is sending
<ti4mi> I do not know on where to rout it though
<holstein> IF you dont use it that way often
<holstein> i know some of those parameters can be challenging to find
<holstein> and edit
<ailo_at> ti4mi: Have you had the logilink working before?
<ti4mi> nope, i am just diving into midi audio stuff. the thing was a present...
<holstein> ti4mi: sweet :)
<ailo_at> ti4Mi: One thing that can be confusing on some midi devices is that "IN" goes to the input.
<ailo_at> Did you try switching cables?
<ailo_at> I mean that "IN" is not the input, but is to be connected to an input.
<ailo_at> I have a device with this smart arrangement
<ailo_at> The logilink should work out of the box, if it's not damaged. It doesn't need any drivers on any system.
<ti4mi> B-) how embarrassing and stupidly simple.
<ti4mi> the midi jack on the logilink has written IN => on it
<ailo_at> Yeah, it's frustrating how stupid they make those things :)
<ailo_at> ti4mi: So, it's working now?
<ti4mi> so I connected it to INPUT outlet on the keyboard. first logic ;-) idea
<ti4mi> so after you send your idea I changed both and put IN together with OUTPUT on the keyboard and now  ZynSubAddFX produces sound by pressing keys on the hardware keyboard
<ailo_at> ti4mi: Good to hear.
<ti4mi> ;-) they'd probably put the wrong connector on the wrong cable ends. It's just that you always ask yourself: did I connect the hardware correctly (which I in theory did). We did thing that hardware could also be wrong.
<ti4mi> The essence in audio: 1) Ubuntu studio works out of the box with cheap devices 2) same as with equipment-only set-ups, always check that the hardware is working as expected first
<ti4mi> thanks, guy for help and patience.
<ti4mi> hello is there something like a mpc groovebox emulator on linux
<ti4mi> ?
<holstein> ti4mi: what does that do?
<ailo> Some kind of looping software, you mean?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, i remember now :)
<ti4mi> a simplyfied sampler, yes
<ailo> sooperlooper seems pretty good
<holstein> sooperlooper is nice
<holstein> analog though
<holstein> i think seq24 would be a simple sequencer like that
<holstein> with more options
<holstein> well, not analog
<holstein> for audio
<holstein> rlameiro: ping
<rlameiro> wow, that was fast :D
<rlameiro> holstein: pong
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> you have some time for some testing?
<holstein> netjack testing?
<rlameiro> hummmm
<holstein> and possible colaboration there after
<rlameiro> how? se if i can ear?
<holstein> well, i need to RTFM a bit
<holstein> and see how to get celt working
<rlameiro> I would need to reboot into kxstudio
<holstein> rlameiro: not now
<rlameiro> and look at it
<rlameiro> nver tried out netjack
<holstein> we can schedule something
<holstein> i need to re-try netjack
<rlameiro> for me its fine
<holstein> its been months
<rlameiro> during next week maybe
<holstein> since ive even used it locally
<holstein> rlameiro: what about next friday?
<holstein> loosely?
<holstein> the 25th?
<rlameiro> maybe...
<holstein> thats about the next free time i have
<rlameiro> not sure, but it seems possible
<holstein> actually
<holstein> i could make some time thursday evening
<holstein> about this time on thursday
<rlameiro> ok, i will try
<holstein> cool
<rlameiro> :D
<holstein> if i see you around thursday
<holstein> i'll ping you
<rlameiro> let me put it on my calendar
<holstein> and we can geek out a bit
<holstein> i'll put it in my book too
<holstein> rlameiro: the idea is
<holstein> IF we can connect
<holstein> kinda lo-fi
<holstein> to hear each other
<holstein> and record on both ends
<holstein> high quality
<holstein> you can email me yours or vice versa
<rlameiro> oh.... you want me to play?
<holstein> rlameiro: well, eventually
<rlameiro> that is way late over here to play
<holstein> not that time
<rlameiro> i live on an apartment :(
<holstein> that can just be proof of concept
<rlameiro> yea, we could test it for other day
<rlameiro> :D
<rlameiro> exactly
<holstein> :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-06
<XartaoX> g'day
<XartaoX> still fighting with the keyboard volume knob issue. very annoying.
<XartaoX> looking thru settings and mixers, it looks like the ALSA master volume has NO affect at all .. only PulseAudio volume has any affect
<XartaoX> also, using the volume knob, it affects the PulseAudio volume and the std. headphone volume ... altho in such a limited range it's useless
<XartaoX> SO ... what benefits does PulseAudio give me (why would I want to keep it) and what negatives would removing it have, if any?
<XartaoX> i see also i can just disable it at startup to see if that makes any difference
<XartaoX> also, i notice in the Session and Startup panel an "XFCE Volume Daemon (Daemon managing the volume multimedia keys and displaying volume notifications)"
<XartaoX> i'm wondering if THAT could be the issue, and how i configure it?
<XartaoX> reading up on PulseAudio, I learned that if I installed it on my win xp machine I could (potentially) send audio from my workstation TO my media server to output thru that ... which would be pretty damn cool
<XartaoX> i've been considering running the Line-Out from my workstation to the Line-In of my media server for that very purpose!
<XartaoX> I find it QUITE odd tho that the std. master volume control in the system mixer has NO influence on the system volume tho
<XartaoX> oh .. and i DID ask about this over in #xubuntu too ... no help there really ...they directed me to some app called KeyTouch
<XartaoX> my intuition tho tells me it's some inter-configuration issue between ALSA and PulseAudio ... which would (i think) make it an Ubuntu Studio issue
<XartaoX> :D :D :D
<XartaoX> YAY!!
<XartaoX> fixed the keyboard volume knob issue!!   via this page :: http://ulno.net/2011/04/16/mixer-control-with-multimedia-keys-und-multiple-soundcards-in-xfce4-on-debian-or-ubuntu/
<XartaoX> the active-card and sound-card settings were different ... i had to copy the setting from sound-card to active-card ... now it works! :D :D :D
<cfhowlett> XartaoX: http://imagebin.org/196269
<XartaoX> LOLZ
<XartaoX> i share my solution in case you encounter others with similar problems ;)
<XartaoX> took a good deal of reasearch
<holstein> wait til you reboot and those change too ;)
<XartaoX> noooooo!!!
<XartaoX> i already logged out and back in .. changes stuck
<holstein> cool :)
<XartaoX> i also figured out (with help from #xubuntu) how to make my extended desktop settings stick on reboot
<XartaoX> :D
<XartaoX> only remaining problem is this whole unable-to-come-back-from-suspend thing
<XartaoX> but for today? enuf trubl shooting!  time to play with audio apps!!!!
<XartaoX> question tho: which apps would i want to use to record my MIDI input from several synths plus a drum machine so I can record a final song out to audio I can put up on SoundCloud ?
<holstein> i dont sleep or suspend desktops
<holstein> JACK will *freak* if you sleep while its running
<holstein> XartaoX: rosegarden, qtractor, ardour3... any sequencer really
<XartaoX> righto
<XartaoX> and i use LADI to route the MIDI from each synth/etc. I use TO the sequencer ?
<XartaoX> then in multiple passes record IN the sequencer my MIDI input with a synth, then move on to another while the sequencer plays what I already recorded ... etc. etc ...
<XartaoX> ??
<holstein> XartaoX: i just use jack connect
<holstein> you can ust ladi or whatever
<XartaoX> i like how LADI uses a graphical nodes routing setup
<holstein> rosegarden or qtractor
<holstein> XartaoX: sure.. use that if you like
<XartaoX> rosegarden isn't installed .. been thinkin bout it
<holstein> XartaoX: ask in #opensourcemusicians too
<XartaoX> k
<holstein> i do *very* little mide
<holstein> though, qtractor and RG are the regulars
<holstein> midi*
<XartaoX> also ... i know yer trying to keep the base US install light, but you MIGHT want to consider including MyPaint in future releases. VERY nice digital painting app!!
<holstein> XartaoX: its a DVD
<holstein> i dont care
<holstein> but, you have to stop somewhere
<holstein> and you cant please everyone
<XartaoX> if interested ... :: the solution to my extended desktop not being remembered was to add the script created by agrandr to my startup apps
<holstein> XartaoX: feel free and join #ubuntustudio-devel
<XartaoX> i get it. MyPaint is well worth it tho. i find it indispensible
<XartaoX> maybe :D
<holstein> XartaoX: nah.. you'll need to *do something to get that included
<holstein> you can join that channel, and go to a meeting and suggest it
<XartaoX> fair nuf
<holstein> you can add it to the meetings agenda
<holstein> you can join the mailing lists
<holstein> im not saying it wont happen
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<XartaoX> whelllll .. i'll hold off on that for now
<XartaoX> XD
<holstein> for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Meetings/2012February19
<holstein> you add "id like to get paint in 12.04"
<holstein> you show up
<holstein> you say why
<holstein> you try and get someone to put it in
<holstein> im grinding some different axes myself
<holstein> and again, you just have to stop somewher
<holstein> e
<holstein> XartaoX: but... i totally agree
<holstein> thats a simple paint app that could really help
<XartaoX> most useful with a tablet .. which, sadly, i do not yet have ... fine with a mouse too tho
<XartaoX> my problem is: having USED an Intuos, i won't be happy with anything less ;)
<XartaoX> Intuos, even smaller ones, are $$$$$!!!!!
<holstein> i dont like tablets
<XartaoX> ?!?!? you must not do any digital painting or photo-manipulation!! :P
<holstein> i do what i need to do
<holstein> just not on toys ;)
<XartaoX> heh . . fair nuf
<XartaoX> bamboo is a toy. Intuos is not.
<XartaoX> i WISH i could afford one of those video-display tablets .. <drool>
 * XartaoX makes a drooly mess all over the place
<holstein> XartaoX: OH.. yeah those tablets
<holstein> i have one of those
<holstein> i was thinking like an ipad
<XartaoX> oh. no. not an ipad
<XartaoX> blah
<holstein> i have an early wacom that i barely konw how to use
<holstein> but i get the idea
<holstein> i bet its handy
<holstein> i dont do anything to warrant that
<XartaoX> ja. intuos support rotation and angle as well as pressure
<XartaoX> if you get the airbrush pen ... wow
<holstein> but, im not a fan of the actually tiny toy talble thingies
<XartaoX> me either. they're neeto, but that's about it
<XartaoX> meh
<XartaoX> i feel the same way about smartphones
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i ue my driod a lot
<XartaoX> i just want my phone to be a phone, my mp3 player to be an mp3 player, and my camera to be a camera
<holstein> but i always hate the web on it
<XartaoX> with a 'smart-device', if it breaks, you lose all three at once
<XartaoX> boooooo
<holstein> XartaoX: i dont mind an all in one
<holstein> i just hate having shite versions all stuck together
<XartaoX> fair nuf
<holstein> its like, a subpar experience on all the different parts :/
<holstein> i like the idea though
<XartaoX> <sigh> crushed seeds ain't doin it for me ... hope 'my guy' gets home ;)
<holstein> maybe some day :)
<holstein> XartaoX: lol
<XartaoX> hmmm
<XartaoX> why would Hydrogen have no MIDI input in LADI??
<XartaoX> WOW!! the latency is BEAUTIFUL!! perfect! control!! :D :D
<holstein> XartaoX: maybe JACK midi to alsa-midi
<holstein> i usually fire up a2jmidid
<XartaoX> eh?
<XartaoX> XD yer confusing me
<XartaoX> OH! yer addressing why hydrogen has no midi input in ladi
<XartaoX> .. i just discovered the whole 'editing the synth' portion of Yoshimi
<XartaoX> HOLY CRAP!!
<XartaoX> it's seriously gonna take some time to learn to use all these audio apps together properly
<XartaoX> i STILL haven't figuresd out how to record what I'm doing with the synths
<XartaoX> or at leasat not my actual MIDI inputs, so I can quantize them or otherwise adjust them .. say velocity or mod or bend
<XartaoX> seeing as i don't actually HAVE a proper MIDI controller .. just the computer keyboard and my mouse
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-07
<artao> interesting
<holstein> [lsd] is my go-to MIDI guy in #opensourcemusicians
<artao> seems JACK does NOT get along with YouTube ... just had my browser open, and played a youtube link my brother had shared .. no audio .. so i stopped my studio in LADI, and Lo! I could hear the YouTube audio
<artao> so when done, I went back to LADI to restart my studio, and JACK wouldn't start .. had re-load the webpage to cancel out the loaded YouTube ...
<cfhowlett> artao: believe jack seized audio priority - or maybe it's a function of RT kernel.  at any rate, it prioritizes ubuntu audio builds over download streams
<artao> righto. .. i got it sorted. t'was interesting z'all
<artao> the subleties of linux audio
<artao> ;)
<holstein> we are working on having pulse route though JACK in 12.04 and on the live CD
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> i personally could do without it
<artao> it would be nice if audio just worked regardless what was trying to use it
<holstein> sure
<artao> not complaining, don't get me wrong
<holstein> but, im OK with JACK only on my audio rig
<artao> :D
<holstein> some folks dont have separate boxes though
<holstein> and shouldnt really have to
<holstein> but, i sure prefer that
<artao> ja
<artao> i've got 3 now .. this here li'l ol' P2 400Mhz notebook -- for this and astronomy
<artao> my old desktop, now relegated to media server
<artao> and the new desktop, relegated workstation ... mostly CG but I like messin around with audio too
<holstein> its good to have more non-audio folk around
<holstein> i just dont have the gear, or the idea of how the workflow is supposed to be to realy test
<artao> and i've got the workstation line-out to the media server so i can hear BOTH over my sound system simultaneously
<artao> fair nuf
<artao> u mean re: CG?
<holstein> artao: well, non-audio in general really
<holstein> im not that savvy with video or graphics
<artao> I've got an old dual P200 with about 400M RAM that I'm trying to think of SOME reason to run .... ... can't come up with anything ;))
<holstein> and we dont really have a "guy"
<holstein> there are some folk on the mailing list
<artao> fair nuf
<holstein> artao: try crunchbang on it :)
<holstein> ive been running crunchbang for a while now
<artao> i can tell kinda that US is weightier on the audio end
<artao> ??
<holstein> i think its going to be benificial for me to learn more about ubuntu by running debian
<holstein> running debian and trying not to break it, and learning about how it works
<astraljava>  That's not the way.
<artao> ah, u mean OS ... I mean I just can't think of a reason to actually run the old machine at all except for the geekiness of it
<astraljava> You really _have_ to break it, to see how it works. :)
<artao> sure
<artao> makes sense
<holstein> astraljava: hehe
<astraljava> artao: Isn't the geekiness reason enough?
<holstein> astraljava: im *almost* ready to do that :)
<artao> long as ya don't break it so bad ya can't figure out how to fix it
<holstein> artao: also, just a server install... something without X on it
<artao> heh .. almost ... alllmost
<holstein> an ssh server or whatever
<astraljava> holstein: debian support channel is the shiznits, anyway
<artao> but it's already pushin 78 degrees fahrenheit in here WITH
<cfhowlett> painful way to learn but it does work
<artao> WITHOUT my heat turned on!!!!
<holstein> these are fun http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ and ubuntu based
<artao> sure. file server. could do that
<artao> oh! btw .. in the screensavers list is a bunch of greyed out ones that aren't installed .. how do i do so?
<astraljava> Might be a problem. You kinda want a file server to have fast discs, but a box that old probably can't handle anything _fast_.
<artao> exactly
<artao> at least not modern fast
<artao> it was a pretty damn good machine in its day
<holstein> yeah... something to play around with samba on though, or whatever
<cfhowlett> arrrgh!  Eternal Ubuntu Studio plugin for xscreensaver doesnt' seem to like my virtual US 11.10!
<cfhowlett> http://parker1.co.uk/eternity/
<artao> tyan tomcat iv MB .. good load of ram .. elsa gloria synergy 8M gfx card WITH video in and out (only under win 95/98)
<artao> hmmm .. how do i determine if an app can use level 1 or if it has to use level 0 when starting it in LADI ??
<holstein> ill have to look at ladi and see what thats all about these days
<holstein> im just old school with my connections
<astraljava> cfhowlett: virtual might have problems with screensavers, yes. Can't say anything about it at the moment, but could try it on my oneiric box tomorrow. Well, today, but not before I sleep a little.
<cfhowlett> astraljava: ok.  I'll send the right links to you.  Very much appreciated.
 * astraljava is watching Oilers @ Leafs, and after that Flames @ Ducks, before he gets some sleep. :)
<cfhowlett> astraljava: on another topic, are the proposed US logo etched wallpapers on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/OfficialOneiric going to see the light of day?  They DO rock.
<holstein> im not crazy about them
<holstein> but, ill go with whatever
<holstein> just not that cat head or whatever
<astraljava> cfhowlett: I really don't know. You should talk to ScottL about artwork.
<cfhowlett> astraljava: tyvm
<astraljava> cfhowlett: No worries. Glad to see more traffic in here. :)
<holstein> yeah... this is great!
<cfhowlett> Eternal Studio & Eternal Ubuntu Screensaver
<cfhowlett> http://parker1.co.uk/eternity/xscreensaver.php
<holstein> yup
<holstein> cfhowlett: i like those alright
<holstein> i was saying i wish it had a little more attitude
<holstein> but i think it fits the five best so far
<holstein> though, i dont want a screensaver
<cfhowlett> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Eternal%20Studio%20Screensaver.zip
<holstein> i dont want something automatically coming on taking resouces 20 minutes into any audio task
<holstein> cfhowlett: is that yours?
<cfhowlett> holstein: I wish!  Garry Parker did those
<holstein> cool
<cfhowlett> I've been using it since he issued them and hoped to continue wiith 12.04
<holstein> sure... no reason why you cant :)
<holstein> no matter what we do
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta run home... BBL
<cfhowlett> Just need them tested on a real machine since my virtual box doesn't like them
<holstein> cfhowlett: yeah, we can do that
<cfhowlett> :)
<holstein> i can test them on precise or whatever
<cfhowlett> holstein: on precise would answer all my questions
<artao> cool! Nature is about wolverines tonight on PBS :D helluvan animal woverines ... woonna wanna cross one
<astraljava> Yep, they're like the rest of the world's equivalent of Tasmanian Devil. :)
<rimp> Hi, I bought a new sound card and I cant get my input to work. I can here it through the speaker, but I can't record it. Can someone help please?
<wxl> hey folks trying to get pa->jack working
<wxl> i get errors trying to load module-jack-sink/source re: rtprio
<WaltherFI> Hi - I'm wondering if Ubuntu supports bit-perfect audio via USB DAC
<WaltherFI> I don't care whether it would be on Ubuntu or UbuntuStudio, currently on Ubuntu but I've used studio before and can install it again
<WaltherFI> I'm looking for 24bit/96kHz output through usb, with the audio skipping the internal soundcard and re-sampler
<astraljava> WaltherFI: No need to install Studio separately, you can just add all the relevant packages by installing the various ubuntustudio-* metapackages.
<astraljava> wxl: Sorry to hear you got problems. If you can't find help on this channel, you could also try #opensourcemusicians, they're a lovely bunch.
<WaltherFI> astraljava: ...by installing those packages, would it be possible to get bit-perfect 24bit/96kHz over usb?
<ailo> WaltherFI: You need to make sure your usb device supports those specs with the alsa driver
<ailo> I assume you're talking about a usb audio device here
<WaltherFI> USB DAC; ESI Dr. DAC nano
<ailo> WaltherFI: You should check with alsa about that device
<WaltherFI> isn't alsa the one in use by default?
<ailo> Usually usb devices only work according to usb 1.1 specs
<ailo> Cause there's only  a generic driver
<ailo> A few will work with usb 2.0 specs
<ailo> I know of one device that has custom drivers for alsa
<WaltherFI> Assuming the device does what it is supposed to do, is Ubuntu capable of using it properly?
<ailo> WaltherFI: Sure. But, if you want pro audio, use jack
<WaltherFI> And, what do I have to do to make sure everything is working properly
<ailo> jack will use the alsa driver, but you can use it in realtime mode
<WaltherFI> ailo: JACK gives near-zero latencies, but is it capable of 24bit/96kHz and using USB devices?
<ailo> jack will also let you know if there are any dropouts
<ailo> jack uses the alsa driver for usb drivers
<WaltherFI> is jack any better than it was back in 2009? I remember it crashing like hell
<ailo> WaltherFI: That is a very subjective opinion of jack. I find it to be very stable, and superior to anything else
<ailo> WaltherFI: If you want to know about support for your audio device, you should search the alsa page for info, or ask on the alsa user mail list
<ailo> If you want to use jack, make sure you know how you make use of it
<ailo> I'd say linux audio user mail list is a great forum for all kinds of questions
<WaltherFI> sure
<WaltherFI> sorry if I sounded arrogant, I just had so much trouble with it back then
<WaltherFI> anyway, probably going to order the USB DAC today and see how it functions when it arrives
<ailo> WaltherFI: It's not very easy to get into linux audio. So, I'm sure first experiences can be like yours. The forums I'd use to get info apart from homepages for alsa and jack is "lau", linux audio user mail list, and perhaps the alsa user mail list as well.
<WaltherFI> btw, is it necessary / recommended to install ubuntustudio-* or is it enough if I just install some packages e.g. related to jack and alsa
<ailo> WaltherFI: alsa is already installed
<WaltherFI> hence "related"
<ailo> No need to install ubuntustudio-*
<ailo> Just install jackd
<WaltherFI> how about the realtime kernels and such?
<ailo> But, to get realtime priv, you need to add yourself to "audio" group
<ailo> You'll probably get by with the generic kernel
<WaltherFI> okay
<WaltherFI> I'll be back when the thing arrives
<WaltherFI> thanks!
<ailo> There will hopefully be a lowlatency kernel in the repo for the release of Ubuntu Precise
<astraljava> There are already plenty of lowlatency packages available @ https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+ppa-packages
<astraljava> But, be aware that they do not receive any official support. It is, after all, a PPA.
<astraljava> Just FYI if you're in a hurry.l
<astraljava> -l
<artao> dang it!! what was that fricken console command i used yesterday to change the gamma on my secondary display?!? GAH!!!!
<artao> actually, i'd LOVE it if anyone could recommend a monitor calibration utility, preferably with a GUI
<holstein> WaltherFI: i personally wouldnt expect perfect anything VIA usb
<holstein> but as ailo says, if the drivers support the device, JACK'll do it right
<wxl> astraljava: thx
<CaptainKnots> hello
<cfhowlett> CaptainKnots: greetings
<CaptainKnots> so, I'm installing ubuntu studio for my brother
<CaptainKnots> I'm glad to see that it's switched to xfce
<cfhowlett> I had some hope that we'd see US on LXDE. but the community has assured me that xfce is the more viable option.  Of course, you can always roll your own.  :)
<CaptainKnots> I don't even use ubuntu myself
<CaptainKnots> I'm a fedora guy
<cfhowlett> fedora spin or pure fedora?
<wxl> i more or less run us on lxde. more clearly, i have most of the us stuff on lubuntu ;)
<wxl> i like having everything trimmed down. means more resources for a/v ;)
<CaptainKnots> cfhowlett: I setup a headless fedora 16 install and installed KDE myself
<CaptainKnots> didn't use a spin
<CaptainKnots> Sysinfo for 'deskt0p': Linux 3.2.3-2.fc16.x86_64 running KDE Development Platform 4.8.00 (4.8.0, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4787 bogomips), HD: 275/923GB, RAM: 5231/5970MB, 168 proc's, 12.17h up
<cfhowlett> I found the fedora design spin interesting but noted that it's pretty much graphics focused...
<CaptainKnots> cfhowlett: my brother is going to school for sound engineering....think ubuntu studio will fit his needs?
<CaptainKnots> he also has a mac
<cfhowlett> CaptainKnots: sound engineering?  I would think so, although the Planet CCRMA/Redhat package seems to be more academically inclined: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planet_CCRMA
<CaptainKnots> cfhowlett: I think that would be cool for him, but he's still getting used to linux
<CaptainKnots> so ubuntu seems to be the way to go
<CaptainKnots> if he didn't have the mac, I'd definitely set him up with CCRMA
<cfhowlett> might want to have your brother ask the university about this...
<artao> oh dear
<artao> i just discovered the openArtist distro
<artao> hmmm
<holstein> if i were going to run something based on ubuntu, id run KXstudio
<holstein> if i wanted something that was not based on ubuntu, id run AVlinux
<holstein> i'll have to load up open artist though and give it a look
<holstein> artao: custom repos? packages?
<artao> ja
<holstein> hmm... seems kind of old
<artao> some compiled himself (apparently a one man project "up til now", whatever that means)
<holstein> 10.10 based
<artao> plus pulls in packages from various other distros, including ubuntu studio
<artao> he says he chose that for LTS
<holstein> yeah... but its not the LTS
<holstein> 10.04 is the LTS
<artao> hmm
<holstein> not that any of that matters
<holstein> if its maintained, who cares
<holstein> but, that core is about to be dead
<artao> the mind-map documentation sounds attractive
<artao> there's another one i found called artistx
<artao> his goal is to include EVERYTHING audio, video, graphics, multimedia, animation
<artao> i'm sure he'll upgrade the core ;)
<artao> :to be seen:
<holstein> http://www.musix.org.ar/en/ was well supported
<holstein> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/ is relatively new
<holstein> http://dream.dickmacinnis.com/forum/ is the US graphics guy
<holstein> he might be MIA though...
<artao> fighto
<artao> er .. righto, that is
 * artao fings fingers
<holstein> i havent looked at artistx in a while
<holstein> doesnt really matter so much for us... with the production apps
<holstein> they are all the same anyways
<holstein> little rev's here and there
<holstein> i say, go with whatever is closest to whatever you want out-of-the-box
<artao> plenty easy to install too, whatever i want
<artao> instead of being bloated with 2500+ packages
<artao> of which i'd only use a fraction
<holstein> http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6994
<holstein> that download link is broken though, but puppy studio is fun
<holstein> nice live
<holstein> also.. dynebolic has a new live CD
<artao> i played with dynebolic years ago. pretty cool.
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-08
<dRounse> im having trouble with bitrate
<cfhowlett> dRounse: restate completely
<dRounse> i converted my songs from 320 kbps to 128 kbps and now they say its 48 kbps is that a mistake
<cfhowlett> dRounse: most music is set at 41k but 48k should be playable...
<dRounse> cfhowlett: so what does that mean? does that mean the quality is bad?
<cfhowlett> dRounse: no - how does it sound??
<dRounse> cfhowlett: it sounds like it normally does
<cfhowlett> dRounse: test it in your .mp3 player.  If it sounds right, you're good.
<dRounse> ok so it will it sound dif on the computer?
<cfhowlett> dRounse: depends on the codecs you've got.  Test it out so you know what you're getting.
<dRounse> cfhowlett: sounds no different really
<cfhowlett> dRounse: http://imagebin.org/196269
<knobydobs_> Hello
<knobydobs_> Every time I try to install Ubuntu Studio the computer freezed at configuring apt
<artao> g'mornin
<artao> say! I was wondering while waking ... if I were to run Reason under WINE, would it be JACK compatible i.e. low-latency and useable via MIDI ???
<artao> or would it be sluggish and crappy?
<artao> feeling fairly alliterative already today
<artao> ;p
<astraljava> artao: Sorry, I have no experience on such matters. Just here to remind you that some people might know what you're talking about over at #opensourcemusicians, if you won't find help in here.
<artao> of course. thx
<james_jsy> hi, has anyone used the Tascam us122-l?
<james_jsy> I am having problems with it connecting erratically in oneiric.  I have checked and the kernel config has ehci_hcd selected for usb2 support but the module is missing
<james_jsy> syslog keeps reporting that there is a 'set sample error'
<cfhowlett> Welcome vindav
<vindav> cfhowlett:  ok, I'm here...
<cfhowlett> vindav: keep us in channel for now
<cfhowlett> vindav: I see you want to video edit - any other creative type things you plan to do with *buntu
<cfhowlett> ???
<vindav> cfhowlett:  I am in private chat with you now.
<textchimp> is UbuntuStudio using the linux kernel 3.x yet?
<holstein> textchimp: we have the same kernel as main ubuntu
<textchimp> holstein, but wth -rt ?
<holstein> textchimp: no yet
<holstein> we will have *-lowlatency in the 12.04 release
<holstein> textchimp: the *-generic is more and more capable
<textchimp> so the -rt is becoming less necessary?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> textchimp: correct
<textchimp> uname -a tells me i have the kernel '2.6.31-11-rt'
<textchimp> how do i get the source for that exact kernel?
<holstein> textchimp: thats 10.04?
<textchimp> holstein, yes
<holstein> right.. so thats the RT kernel from 9.10
<holstein> you can just apt-get hte source AFAIK
<holstein> i wouldnt worry with it though
<holstein> so much is and has changed
<holstein> is changing and has changed*
<textchimp> but if i do apt-get to get the kernel source, will it know to get the -rt variant that i'm actually using right now?
<holstein> textchimp: if you apt-get the source for the RT one
<textchimp> ok great
<holstein> again... its not that important
<holstein> thats an old kernel
<textchimp> which is the main ubuntu currently using?
<textchimp> 3.x?
<holstein> textchimp: you mean 11.10?
<holstein> Ubuntu 11.10 includes the 3.0.0-12.20
<textchimp> holstein, that being the case, should UbuntStudio try to install a 3.x kernel for me the next time i run Update Manager?
<holstein> textchimp: ?... if you are on ubuntustudio 10.04, and you have both kernels, it will install a newer *-generic one
<holstein> one of the first things i do is un-hide GRUB in ubuntustudio
<holstein> i typically boot the kernel i need for the job
<textchimp> i see. but if i haven't manually switched to kernel 3.0 myself, it won't push it on me or suggest it?
<holstein> textchimp: if you are on 10.04, you will *never* get a newer kernel.. unless you add a PPA
<holstein> you will get the security updates only for the current versions of *everything*
<holstein> including the kernel
<holstein> not that anyone is maintaining that RT kernel
<textchimp> but 'current' here means what i already have installed
<holstein> textchimp: ?
<holstein> currrent means currrent
<holstein> like what came with the OS
<holstein> what you currently have or got
<holstein> like.. firefox for example
<holstein> it was 2.something
<holstein> iirc... and that will just be the way it is
<holstein> maybe it was 3.x
<holstein> maybe thats when they went with a beta 3 version so that it *would* have 3 instead of locked at a 2.x
<textchimp> ok got it
<textchimp> holstein, thanks for clarifying
<holstein> sure
<holstein> textchimp: sometimes i have to talk it out to figure it out
<holstein> textchimp: are you trying 12.04?
<textchimp> holstein, no, i just was wondering about the 3.0 kernel because of some new peripherals it supports through modules
<holstein> textchimp: abogani has one AFAIK
<holstein> textchimp: i ran a 3.x mainline kernel in 10.04 without any issues
<textchimp> holstein, i was also wondering if the 3,x kernel supported more than 3Gb of RAM
<holstein> textchimp: the PAE one will, if you have hardware support for that, and you likely do
<holstein> textchimp: its the 32bit vs 64bit that does that
<textchimp> holstein, i think i tried the PAE one and a lot of my executables stopped from working
<holstein> textchimp: i would troubleshoot that
<holstein> that makes no sense
<holstein> it literally should just add access to that extra ram
<textchimp> i know. god, is it possible i installed the 64bit by accident? would it boot at all?
<holstein> not sure...
<holstein> i would think it would be a mess
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> *rebooted
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-09
<cfhowlett> anyone here able to help with a video issu?
<willfrand> hey
<cfhowlett> willfrand: no one home at the moment so check back
<willfrand> hello, how about, I need help with a video. avi, apparently has been damaged and need repair, I used DivFix and ffmpeg, and not how to fix it, help me please?
<Guest47959> hi !!
<Guest47959> i search to read a player of myspace,
<Guest47959> i have a flash player message error ...
<Guest47959> is it the same for you
<Guest47959> ??
<Guest47959> my sys 11.10 86_64
<Guest8469> anybody know how connect jack to pulse audio
<Guest8469> so how create a virtuel output
<jen_> help!
<jen_> D:
<cfhowlett> jen_: what's teh question?
<jen_> okay okay okay...so I have this commision i was doing for a friend and now it will not load on mypaint D: its maybe too big? I mean I took some time on it and had it PERFECt. I do NOT want to do it again, could anyone help me with it?
<holstein> jen_: just the facts
<holstein> what do you have?
<holstein> a .jpg?
<cfhowlett> jen_: "won't load"?  any error messages and what app did yo use to do the painting
<jen_> a ora
<holstein> how is whatever you have failing to load in what?
<jen_> I zoomed out fully when I drew it on MyPaint
<holstein> jen_: zoom will not have much effect on the actual resolution
<jen_> I know but it seems to go slower
<jen_> all I use is mypaint
<jen_> it has a lot of layers and stuff
<holstein> if its a professional endevour, you might want to consider a more professional tool
<holstein> gimp or whatever
<holstein> anyways.. whats the error?
<jen_> let me try to open it
<cfhowlett> jen_: http://wiki.mypaint.info/Main_Page  && http://forum.intilinux.com/index.php#9
<jen_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jen_>   File "/usr/share/mypaint/gui/filehandling.py", line 306, open_cb(self=<gui.filehandling.FileHandler object>, action=<gtk.Action object at 0x9ec4914 (GtkAction at 0x9c4cdc0)>)
<jen_>                     dialog.hide()
<jen_>                     self.open_file(dialog.get_filename().decode('utf-8'))
<jen_>             finally:
<jen_>   variables: {'decode': (None, []), 'dialog.get_filename': ('local', <built-in method get_filename of gtk.FileChooserDialog object at 0xa75ebe4>), 'self.open_file': ('local', <bound method FileHandler.wrapper of <gui.filehandling.FileHandler object at 0x9ead96c>>)}
<jen_>   File "/usr/share/mypaint/gui/drawwindow.py", line 43, wrapper(self=<gui.filehandling.FileHandler object>, *args=(u'/home/jen/MyPaint/Misc/gill.ora',), **kwargs={})
<jen_>             try:
<jen_>                 func(self, *args, **kwargs)
<jen_>             finally:
<jen_>   variables: {'self': ('local', <gui.filehandling.FileHandler object at 0x9ead96c>), 'args': ('local', (u'/home/jen/MyPaint/Misc/gill.ora',)), 'func': ('local', <function open_file at 0x9e568b4>), 'kwargs': ('local', {})}
<jen_>   File "/usr/share/mypaint/gui/filehandling.py", line 227, open_file(self=<gui.filehandling.FileHandler object>, filename=u'/home/jen/MyPaint/Misc/gill.ora')
<jen_>             try:
<wxl> really?
<jen_>                 self.doc.model.load(filename)
<jen_>             except document.SaveLoadError, e:
<jen_>   variables: {'self.doc.model.load': ('local', <bound method Document.load of <lib.document.Document instance at 0x9eadc8c>>), 'filename': ('local', u'/home/jen/MyPaint/Misc/gill.ora')}
<holstein> jen_: this is a slow channel, but use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ pleast
<jen_>   File "/usr/share/mypaint/lib/document.py", line 284, load(self=<lib.document.Document instance>, filename=u'/home/jen/MyPaint/Misc/gill.ora')
<holstein> pleas*
<wxl> PASTEBIN
<jen_>             try:
<jen_>                 load(filename)
<wxl>  /kick
<holstein> jen_: please*
<jen_>             except gobject.GError, e:
<jen_>   variables: {'load': ('local', <bound method Document.load_ora of <lib.document.Document instance at 0x9eadc8c>>), 'filename': ('local', u'/home/jen/MyPaint/Misc/gill.ora')}
<jen_>   File "/usr/share/mypaint/lib/document.py", line 520, load_ora(self=<lib.document.Document instance>, filename=u
<jen_> err I should have used pastebin >.<
<jen_> yeah I never think of that
<holstein> yeah.. jen_ stop flooding pleasee
<jen_> well anyways
<jen_> yeah I will
<jen_> but um thats the only thing it has come up
<holstein> i would load up another user, and try... seems like it might just be the config for mypaint
<holstein> if all is well as the new user, you will konw what to do
<holstein> know*
<jen_> what do you mean?
<jen_> re-install it?
<holstein> jen_: i mean, in your home directory are config files
<holstein> if you create a new user temporarily, you can bypass those and use fresh ones
<jen_> yeah so now what do I do?
<holstein> this will confirm what the issue likely is
<jen_> ohhhh so make a new account on the computer?
<holstein> and you can remove the config files in the current use
<holstein> r
<jen_> brb :P
<jen_> nope didnt work :(
<holstein> jen_: ok.. so you can reinstall paint... you can try opening the project in the gimp.. you can try loading another project in paint
<jen_> doesnt work :( i tried that
<cfhowlett> holstein: how about if she tries mypaint in the guest user account?
<jen_> I try to rename it in my folder
<jen_> it doesnt let me load it
<holstein> jen_: you've tried all of that?
<holstein> jen_: elaborate on what doesnt work, and how
<jen_> yes I have, but not re-install
<holstein> cfhowlett: im assuming that what was just tried, and failed
<jen_> well just that, it doesnt let me open is ONE durn thing
<holstein> jen_: try reinstalling paint
<cfhowlett> holstein: ah.  I missed due to multi-tasking :(
<holstein> where did you get paint?
<jen_> will do
<holstein> cfhowlett: no worries.. i dont mind getting confirmation, and an extra set of ideas
<jen_> how do I uninstall?
<holstein> jen_: i would *reinstall*... and i would do that where you feel comfortable
<holstein> software center
<holstein> synaptic
<holstein> in the terminal
<jen_> I got it haha I do it my own way
<holstein> jen_: OK.. i gotta run... if you are using 11.10, you can try getting help in #xubuntu if this channel is slow... good luck :)
<jen_> okay thanks alot :)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio|jen_
<ubottu> jen_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<falktx> I love that bot
<cfhowlett> thefluffyone: so when are we going to see your gallery?
<thefluffyone> wha?
<thefluffyone> haha I dont think anyone here would like my stuff
<cfhowlett> thefluffyone: art gallery/exhibition
<cfhowlett> thefluffyone: I think I can safely say that we like ALL digital art produced with FOSS
<thefluffyone> err haha I have deviantart
<cfhowlett> thefluffyone: url link?
<thefluffyone> http://squeeeshie.deviantart.com/
<cfhowlett> thefluffyone: LOL @ Party Hard!
<thefluffyone> thanks
<cfhowlett> thefluffyone: do you use #ubuntustudio or plain vanilla buntu?
<thefluffyone> nope
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-10
<XartaoX> g'day
<XartaoX> attempting first compile
<XartaoX> fingers crossed
<XartaoX> crap. fail.
<XartaoX> and i've no idea how to fix it
<XartaoX> oh well
<holstein> :/
<cfhowlett> Mods: Hey mods: first line of the ubotto description reads "UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation." US has always seemed heavily tilted toward musicians as shown by this statement. How about a description a bit more inclusive of 2d/3d and DTP creative types?
<astraljava> Thanks, cfhowlett. I'm raising the issue with the proper personnel.
<cfhowlett> astraljava: cool!
<stochastic> I'd agree entirely cfhowlett.  What should it read in your opinion?
<cfhowlett> stochastic: let me think about it?  I'll post something up tomorrow or /msg you direct?
<stochastic> There are a few around here that can change it, I'll try to get to it as soon as I can.  I forget if I have the clearance/remember commands/etc.. or not.
<cfhowlett> no problem.  It's late and I'm not at my most eloquent and articulate...
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio>cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<arno> hello
<Guest23541> i search to install all package for music all effects all rack, is there a trick or a .sh,
<cfhowlett> Guest23541: change your nick to something easier plz.
<Guest23541> nick/ zx81
<cfhowlett> astraljava: holstein: mods: my suggestion for the ubotto #ubuntustudio description: Ubuntu Studio is a collection of multimedia creation tools for musicians, writers, film-makers, desktop-publishers, designers and other digital artists.
<cfhowlett> arno_____: are you talking about in audacity or what??
<arno_____> -qjack - bistrol- calf - rackkarack - guitarix - frestige - etc
<arno_____> all the package mao
<arno_____> compatible with  3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfhowlett> arno_____: sudo apt-get install package-names
<arno_____> wich "package-names"
<cfhowlett> arno_____: every ubuntu package has a name.
<cfhowlett> arno_____: what ubuntu are you using?
<arno_____> ok
<arno_____> thx
<cfhowlett> arno_____: no problem
<arno_____> i try to mix 12.04 +mao
<arno_____> precise
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|arno_
<ubottu> arno_: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<arno_____> ok
<arno_____> by
<Guest22654> Hi, could someone help talk me through setting up JACK?
<cfhowlett> Guest22654: also try #openmusicians
<Guest22654> ok, thanks, but i probably shouldn't cross-post
<cfhowlett> or  ##linuxaudio
<cfhowlett> describe the jack issue plz
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<Guest22654> I looked at that but was just mystified. I tried a lot of things, but it still stubbornly won't start.
<Guest22654> Ardour can't start it with the default setttings, and qjackctl
<cfhowlett> Guest22654: change nick to easier name plz
<cfhowlett> jack needs the RT kernel to run...
<easiername> :-D
<easiername> Hmm, I thought it didn't.
<cfhowlett> easiername: OK...LOL.
<easiername> I read somewhere it would work fine without it
<cfhowlett> easiername: wait one...
<cfhowlett> easiername: http://jackaudio.org/realtime_vs_realtime_kernel
<cfhowlett> easiername: appears you may be right but if you're using ardour, I'd really go with the RT kernel.
<cfhowlett> easiername: http://ardour.org/a3_features_jack_session_support
<easiername> Hmm.
<easiername> Well, I don't really need anything that fancy, just enough for some simple production/mixing/synth stuff.
<cfhowlett> may I ask what you're recording?  album/song/podcast...
<easiername> Albums and songs.
<cfhowlett> with instrument inputs?
<easiername> Basically I'm looking for GarageBand (yes it's evil) on Linux, and Ardour looked like a good option.
<cfhowlett> easiername: have you tried audacity?
<easiername> I have, but it doesn't do nearly as much as I want in the way of effects and such. (Admittedly I haven't worked with it a lot, but oh well.)
<wxl> …or qtractor
<easiername> wxl: that looks interesting. It still needs JACK though…
<wxl> jack is good for your health ;)
<easiername> be nice if I could make it start though…
<wxl> oh hm sorry didn't read scrollback
<cfhowlett> I don't use jack, so any insight you can offer wxl...
<easiername> When I try I get: JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, alsa_driver_xrun_recovery, and get stuck in an endless loop while qjackctl keeps trying to start it and I can't make it stop.
<wxl> after installing jack, have you ensured that you're a member of the audio group and that you've logged out/back in (or exec su -l $USER)?
<easiername> Also, when I try to start it it mutes everything else, which is kind of obnoxious.
<wxl> also have you made sure to set up realtime? if not dpkg-reconfigure jackd2 or whatever should do the trick
<cfhowlett> easiername: jack controls audio processing priority - it's designed to mute everything else
<wxl> it WILL mute everything else
<wxl> if you run pulseaudio you can set up the pulseaudio-jack source/sink but it's a little bit of a pain in the butt
<easiername> uhm, ok. Weel, I still want to be able to hear other things when I'm working in Ardour, duh! :-P
<wxl> why?
<easiername> Well, what if I have a piece in Banshee that I want to add to my ardour project, and then edit it, then export it back to banshee? I don't want to have to restart jack every time.
<wxl> why not just play it in ardour?
<easiername> Um, i chose to not enable realtime, because it says it will casue a complete system crash. I don't want that.
<easiername> :-P
<easiername> Well, I like and know Banshee. I like things to all work together.
<wxl> i've never had such a problem
<easiername> With it locking up?
<wxl> but you're adding more work for yourself
<wxl> i use jack all the time
<cfhowlett> easiername: no reason rt should crash the system if set up right...
<wxl> i run all sorts of crap into it simultaneously
<easiername> Ok, I'll go with it then
<wxl> no problems with rt at all
<cfhowlett> easiername: but if it did you could still boot the non-rt
<easiername> reconfigured now.
<easiername> well, this wasn't the realtime kernel, this is just haveing Jack use ealtim.
<easiername> um, *realtime*.
<wxl> i don't use a unique realtime kernel
<wxl> maybe i should but i've been fine so far so haven't bothered
<easiername> Ardour still can't start jack.
<wxl> did you just install it?
<easiername> No, I juts ran dpkg-reconfigure jackd2 and seleted the realtime option.
<wxl> run "groups"
<easiername> Is there a graphics card usage monitor that will tell me what's using all my graphics processing power?
<easiername> (sorry, totally random question)
<easiername> kyan adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<wxl> ok you are part of audio
<wxl> so that's good
<easiername> I'm pretty sure I am
<wxl> what is /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf contain?
<easiername> wxl: http://pastebin.com/aT9JiyQm
<wxl> looks right
<easiername> hmm
<wxl> can you just load up qjackctl?
<easiername> somethin' aint.
<easiername> :-D
<easiername> On starting JACK through qjackctl, I get: Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<easiername> - Overall operation failed.
<easiername> - Unable to connect to server.
<easiername> Please check the messages window for more info.
<easiername> And in the messages window: http://pastebin.com/GbWvNiQY
<wxl> easiername: try closing any browsers or a/v players
<easiername> Now I'm geting millions of: JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, skip cycle
<easiername> alsa_driver_xrun_recovery
<wxl> shooting in the dark: try a reboot
<cfhowlett> easiername: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<easiername> wxl: Well, I've done that several times since I last got that message a few weeks ago when I tried to start JACK, so I think it'd be good by now. Do you still think I should?
<wxl> easiername: yep
<easiername> ok
<easiername> be right back then :-)
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-11
<stochastic> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cfhowlett> stochastic: first line suggestion:  Ubuntu Studio is a collection of multimedia creation tools for musicians, writers, film-makers, desktop-publishers, designers and other digital artists.
 * stochastic is looking into ubottu privileges
<cfhowlett> stochastic: ah, let's not forget photographers!  "Ubuntu Studio is a collection of multimedia creation tools for musicians, writers, film-makers, photographers, desktop-publishers, designers and other digital media artists."
<easiername> wxl: Hi again. Sorry it took me so long (a day) to get back to you (it was me with the JACK problem).
<easiername> Life intervened…
<easiername> But JACK's working now,thanks to the reboot you suggested.
<easiername> You were very helpful :-) Thank you again!!
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> Greetings mods:  Suggested update to the default ubotto description of this channel: "Ubuntu Studio is a collection of multimedia tools for musicians, writers, film-makers, photographers, desktop-publishers, designers and other media digital artists."
<jen__> anyone know the best place for an artist to draw?
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-12
<TresEquis_> I've somehow lost my jackd sound in US oneirc
<TresEquis_> I was happily recording last weekend, but no joy tonight
<TresEquis_> pulse can play to / record from the mixer, but not jack
<TresEquis_> I'd love to kill off pulse, but it appears to be revenant
<TresEquis_> any theories on what I can poke?  The only recent install which looks at all relevant is usbmuxd
<TresEquis_> and that looks completely unrelated
<holstein> TresEquis_: cool... try gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> hit start... report error messages
<TresEquis_> no error messages either on terminal or the qjackctl Messages window
<holstein> TresEquis_: then, its likely running, and you just need to route things to where ever you want,and go for it :)
<holstein> TresEquis_: you mean, no errors messages as root?
<holstein> try starting it as normal user and see
<TresEquis_> right, sames as my normal qjackctl
<holstein> TresEquis_: it'll just run...
<TresEquis_> how should the connection graph look?  Currently, system:capture{1,2} are wired up to PA Jack Source front:{left,right}
<TresEquis_> and likewise, PA Jack Sink (7 ports?) are wired to system playback:*
<holstein> TresEquis_: depends
<holstein> if you want to record some pulse source, thats how it could look
<TresEquis_> I'd really rather ignore pulse altogether
<holstein> or if you want to route your capture to something via pulse, which i wouldnt think you would want to do
<holstein> TresEquis_: then, un-hook pulse
<TresEquis_> OK
<holstein> TresEquis_: its challening to get started using JACK... or can be
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians if you like
<TresEquis_> now when I start Hydrogen, for instance, it has outputs routed to system:playback*
<holstein> TresEquis_: sure
<TresEquis_> but no sound goes to the card
<holstein> thats default so you can hear it
<holstein> TresEquis_: try the other outputs
<holstein> make sure the card is up, on, plugged in or whatever
<holstein> if you have more than one out, try the other outputs
<holstein> open a terminal, and check in alsamixer
<TresEquis_> its there -- I can tap the mic and hear output on the monitors
<holstein> TresEquis_: cool
<holstein> so, just H2 isnt working then?
<holstein> i would step back or forward a version
<holstein> i remember having a buggy version of H2 in 9.10
<TresEquis_> is there a simple jack client tone generator I can test with?
<TresEquis_> I only know Ardour and Hydrogen at all well
<holstein> TresEquis_: i use zynaddsubfx
<holstein> or anything really
<holstein> audacious has JACK output
<TresEquis_> zsynaddsubfx appears to be OSS only
<holstein> TresEquis_: ?
<holstein> TresEquis_: try audacious
<holstein> TresEquis_: just try things til you find something you can use
<holstein> there are configurations in H2
<holstein> if its set to use pulse or alsa, it wont use JACK of course
<holstein> JACK needs to be running as normal user, then you start zynaddsubfx
<holstein> you should see zyn in the audio tab, and in the MIDI tab
<TresEquis_> audacious is happily playing to JACKD, but no sound
<holstein> TresEquis_: cool
<holstein> im about 99% sure its a routing issue
<holstein> TresEquis_: double *double* check that its routed properly
<TresEquis_> I'm using hw:1 (my USB mixer) for both input and output in jackd
<holstein> TresEquis_: are you?
<holstein> try with teh internal card
<holstein> the*
<TresEquis_> that works (plugging headphones into front jack)
<holstein> TresEquis_: cool.. thats how it'll work when you have the USB device configured properly
<holstein> i suggest just using the internal card for a bit
<TresEquis_> the USB device was working last week
<holstein> TresEquis_: cool
<TresEquis_> internal card isn't capable of what I want
<holstein> TresEquis_: im sure you'll aquire the skill to get it working again
<holstein> TresEquis_: then, you'll need to troubleshoot the connection in JACK
<holstein> TresEquis_: there are 2 different dropdown arrows near "device" in jack
<holstein> try looking there for the USB device
<TresEquis_> that is where I picked hw:1 before -- it still shows there
<holstein> TresEquis_: OK
<holstein> then, it *should* be working
<holstein> JACK is working
<holstein> if you upgraded, or changed kernels or alsa versions, that could cause breakage
<holstein> im sure its just something fiddly though
<TresEquis_> no new packages since last weekend except openssl
<holstein> TresEquis_: OK
<holstein> then its just a configuration issue
<TresEquis_> and I'm pretty sure *that* isn't the culprit
<holstein> TresEquis_: OK
<holstein> the only thing it can be is the configuration of that device with JACK
<holstein> JACK is working
<holstein> the apps are working
<holstein> JACK doesnt work with that bunk config to that USB device
<TresEquis_> one oddity is that I'm seeing 8 system:playback ports, but the device only does stereo
<holstein> TresEquis_: right.. you are *not* choosing that USB device
<holstein> its mis-configured
<TresEquis_> ok
<TresEquis_> I'l try powering it down and back on again
<holstein> TresEquis_: sure.. try something
<holstein> JACK is working though
<TresEquis_> qjackctl seems to be leaving jackdbus processes running, and needing kill -9
<TresEquis_> hmm, trying to run jackd from the command line:
<TresEquis_> $ cat .jackdrc
<TresEquis_> /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -r44100 -p64 -n2 -D -Chw:1 -Phw:1 -i2 -o2
<TresEquis_> $ . .jackdrc
<TresEquis_> ...
<TresEquis_> control device hw:1
<TresEquis_> the playback device "hw:1" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<TresEquis_> Cannot initialize driver
<TresEquis_> and now pulseaudio is running again
<holstein> TresEquis_: not sure man
<holstein> you *know* JACK works though
<TresEquis_> not against hw:1
<holstein> TresEquis_: those can change
<holstein> i would reboot with the USB unplugged
<holstein> or, disable the internal in the bios
<TresEquis_> OK, I just tried disabling both cards in the PA volume control
<TresEquis_> and restarting jackd from the command line
<TresEquis_> that works (at least, it doesn't bomb out
<TresEquis_> yep, I'm hearing sound in the tape-to-headphone channel of the mixer
<holstein> you mean, have conflicts with servers already running?
<TresEquis_> when I try to start jackd (no pulseaudio or jackd already running), pulseaudio starts up and grabs the port
<TresEquis_> unless I disable it from using the USB device at all
<holstein> TresEquis_: sure
<holstein> that sounds about right
<TresEquis_> I knew I hated pulseaudio
<holstein> TresEquis_: yeah?
<holstein> i mean... you dont have to like it
<holstein> but its doing what its supposed to
<TresEquis_> No, it is stepping on jackd
<holstein> i regularly use alsa-only and pulse systmes
<holstein> i have issues with both
<holstein> TresEquis_: sure
<TresEquis_> *I* didn
<holstein> its supposed to
<holstein> its a server
<TresEquis_> t ask it to run
<holstein> its already running
<TresEquis_> no, I killed it
<holstein> TresEquis_: you can strip it out though
<holstein> TresEquis_: right, but the JACK sink module is starting it up again
<holstein> as configured
<holstein> thats what i dont need.. i dont need pulse and JACK running at the same time
<holstein> but, if it gets seemless, i think its great
<TresEquis_> somehow, when jackd starts, if PA has the device enabled in its config, PA starts too
<TresEquis_> which is not what I want
<holstein> right... thats the pulse sink module
<holstein> it runs, or tries to run pulse
<holstein> you can strip it all out
<TresEquis_> thanks for the help
<holstein> TresEquis_: sure... anytime
<TresEquis_> holstein, I see from http://opensourcemusician.com that you are a bassist
<TresEquis_> I'm not one, I'm just a guitarist who fakes it :)
<TresEquis_> but I was just able to lay down the bass line I wanted against the drums from Hydrogen
<TresEquis_> thanks again.  Nytol
<raven_> hi
<raven_> what is the best way to sync rosegarden, ardour and jack?
<holstein> raven_: using JACK
<holstein> depends on what you are trying to do with them
<holstein> they should sync with each other using JACK
<raven_> ok ill try that tnx
<holstein> though, when i have done that, i get things working together, and i track my MIDI as audio in ardour
<holstein> you can also ask in #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-04
<d3n4riu5> bonjour, quelqu'un sais quel est la commande équivalente de tab sur xchat pour selectioner quelqu'un ? j'utilisais quassel irc avant
<holstein> !fr | d3n4riu5
<ubottu> d3n4riu5: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> d3n4riu5: i would just open a package manager and search "chat" or "chat client" and try them out
<Fezzler> howdy holstein
<holstein> Fezzler: hey
<Fezzler> how's life in Asheville
<holstein> not bad
<d3n4riu5> sorry tanks
<Fezzler> You ever do gigs at the casino?
<holstein> Fezzler: cherokee?
<holstein> a few
<Fezzler> yea
<holstein> i used to do them all the time, but the bread dried up
<Fezzler> what is the easiest program to convert wav files to mp3?  LAME
<holstein> i use sound converter
<holstein> easy is a matter of opinion
<holstein> lame is provided by a backend package
<holstein> sox is popular
<Fezzler> {fez googling sound converter}
<holstein> Fezzler: just apt-get it
<holstein> its small and gtk and easy
<Fezzler> thanks
<Fezzler> been to CLT lately?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> im playing with chad lawson and jim brock some
<Fezzler> hit the Computerworks?
<Fezzler> cool
<Fezzler> where?
<holstein> i was at gat3 a few weeks ago
<holstein> so far, we ust track thre, and go out
<holstein> just*
<Fezzler> I saw a cool show at the Knight Theartre
<holstein> went to dc... went to atlanta
<holstein> you doing well?
<Fezzler> Winter Dance Party - tribute to Buddy Holly with orchestra too
<Fezzler> Yea, I'm doing well.  Working.  Good.  Exercising.  Good.  Gettin to bed earlier.  Good.  Eating better.  Good. Playing less. Bad
<Fezzler> You travelling with Chad?
<holstein> Fezzler: we tour occasionally
<Fezzler> dumb question: Studios let visitors observe?  Or too busy to do that and artist would object?
<holstein> studios let clients do whatever
<holstein> within reason
<Fezzler> well, gonna watch end of the game and hit the sack.  nice to "see" you again
<holstein> o/
<Fezzler> gat3 - recording?
<raven_> len-1304, ?
<zequence> raven_: Still not getting rid of xruns?
<raven_> hi zequence
<raven_> i now have time to get trough the hints
<zequence> If you get xruns at a high latency, or the same sort of trouble at any latency, it's usually an indication of priority problems. Shared IRQ
<zequence> raven_: Did you check: cat /proc/interrupts ?
<raven_> irq would be the question - my usb 2 is on irq 23
<raven_> but how to set the priority? its set to grey in qjackctl
<zequence> You don't set IRQ prio in qjackctl
<zequence> That's what rtirq is for
<raven_> the kernel you mean?
<zequence> You can only use it with linux-lowlatency, or if you add a kernel parameter to -generic
<zequence> rtirq is a script
<zequence> You can installit with: sudo apt-get install rtirq-init
<zequence> If you install linux-lowlatency, it will follow. It's a dependency to the linux lowlatency image
<raven_> it would be all nice if i could disable the added latency trough jamin
<zequence> You only get xruns with jamin?
<raven_> no i need to lower the latency
<zequence> raven_: Yes, but do you get no xruns if you do not use jamin?
<raven_> the xruns are the secondary problem because i first need to lower the latency
<raven_> and then of course i get a lot of xruns
<zequence> There are other tools than jamin, after all
<raven_> zequence, which similar tool for example?
<zequence> It's for mastering audio, so it's basically a combination of processing tools
<zequence> You can find them separately as plugins
<zequence> And you can use something as a host for those plugins
<zequence> There's no good all-in-one host for plugins, all though falktx is working on one
<zequence> There is jack-rack for ladspa plugins
<zequence> But you could basically use a DAW just for the plugins
<zequence> But that doesn't help, if you get xruns without jamin
<zequence> Which is why I ask
<zequence> To solve the xrun problem, I'd first like to know if you get xruns only from using jackd
<zequence> I'd say it's the primary problem, as it prevents you from streaming any kind of audio over jack
<zequence> raven_: ^
<raven_> with at least 48ms i get no xruns when i run jackd only in standby with no acrtion on the mashine
<zequence> raven_: What frames/period is that?
<zequence> 512?
<raven_> 512 3 buffer on 32000hz
<zequence> raven_: Could you post the result of this to paste.ubuntu.com?: cat /proc/interrupts
<zequence> raven_: Can you run it at 128 frames/period when only running jack?
<zequence> ..what's the lowest
<zequence> (withouth xruns)
<zequence> raven_: Also, I'd be very interested to know if there will be a difference, if you use 44100 or 48000 framerate instead
<raven_> on 128, 3 buffer with 32000 there are no xruns with no interaction but it counts up when jamin is running
<zequence> raven_: To check your current rtprio, use: ps -eo comm,rtpri
<zequence> raven_: To check your current rtprio, use: ps -eo comm,rtprio
<zequence> missed an "o"
<raven_> on which?
<raven_> jack?
<zequence> raven_: These are the rt priorities that the rtirq script sets up
<zequence> Nothing to do with jack settings
<zequence> I'm still waiting to see the result of your interrupts
<raven_> ok which line should i look at?
<zequence> I have no idea of your system, so that makes it hard for me to help you
<zequence> This will show you the status of the rtirq script: /etc/init.d/rtirq status
<zequence> Are you on linux-lowlatency?
<zequence> To check: uname -r
<zequence> You could just paste on http:/paste.ubuntu.com
<raven_> no on normal kernel
<raven_> just a moment
<zequence> I recommend you boot into linux-lowlatency then
<zequence> rtirq won't have any effect if you don't add a boot parameter for linux-generic
<zequence> Also, you can't expect any kind of low latency with linux-generic
<raven_> on lowlatency i cannot fix the graphics problems
<zequence> What graphics problem?
<zequence> linux-lowlatency == linux-generic. Anything that works on one will work on the other
<zequence> proprietary drivers?
<zequence> Probably you just need to reinstall them while on -lowlatency
<zequence> raven_: What drivers are you using for graphics? Or better yet, what is your graphics problem?
<raven_> i need any nvidia driver for setting up the resolution but i cannot install one
<zequence> You can't use the free drivers?
<raven_> i cannot install them
<zequence> Either do one of the following. Install free drivers, boot into -lowlatency, then install proprietary from there
<zequence> raven_: You can't install free drivers?
<zequence> raven_: Which release is this? 12.04, 12.10?
<raven_> 12.10
<calwig> hi, which DV camera can be used with a Kub12.04 setup, easy, plug and play, usb, something that will have good video
<zequence> raven_: software-properties-gtk
<zequence> Or, "Software Sources", somewhere in the menu
<zequence> calwig: We don't have any data on that atm, sorry. I'd need to google that
<zequence> google on linux support for the device type. I'm sure there's a database for supported devices somehwere
<calwig> zequence, will also look online
<raven_> i have to make a break
<raven_> ill come back later sry
<zequence> I'll add that as a workitem for us (making sure we have lists of supported devices from the website)
<zequence> raven_: The other option to get proprietary drivers installed on -lowlatency is to boot into it. If you get to a terminal prompt, do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<calwig> ubuntustudio is an OS rather than a .deb?
<zequence> calwig: Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu. It means, it's an OS, like Ubuntu, but with a different set of default applications
<zequence> The .deb files for Ubuntu Studio are in the same repo as Ubuntu
<zequence> you can install packages for any flavor of Ubuntu, from any flavor. The flavors I know of are: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> The Ubuntu Studio desktop os derived from Xubuntu
<calwig> So no point in having an Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio. Rather just download the .deb
<calwig> interesting
<calwig> Xfce is light
<zequence> calwig: If you're working with graphics or video, you might not need Ubuntu Studio default setup as much as you would if dealing with pro audio
<calwig> Whats 2Gb anyway, Ill download and install.
<calwig> wait, 4Gb
<cfhowlett> calwig, that's the spirit!
<calwig> OrGaNiZe mY fRiEnD
<calwig> :)
<calwig> err, sorry it is 2Gb
<zequence> calwig: Don't forget you can always just run it live to try it out. Making a bootable usb is not that hard, and let's you avoid wasting DVDs
<calwig> That way whatever is installed, upgraded, changed, modified, stays there. Somethign breaks, reinstall and so on, leaving other version of Ubuntu untouched
<calwig> Yeop
<cfhowlett> or you could put it in virtualbox and leave your host system completely untouched
<calwig> Ah, yes
<cfhowlett> personally, I've got 64 bit buntustudio and I install LTS only.  But I DO like to play check out the latest shiny version in Virtualbox.
<zequence> calwig: I was talking about creating a live USB medium, which can be used either to try out Ubuntu Studio, or to install it.
<zequence> calwig: It's not the same as installing it onto USB
<calwig> Virtualbox has a new version, must update then.
<calwig> zequence, Yeah Id like to check it out so USB live
<zequence> Virtualbox works too, but audio performance is not that great
<calwig> and wouldnt that bog a bit down the host...
<calwig> Host plus VBox
<cfhowlett> calwig, when you're in vbox, use the guest OS.  Won't be as fast as the native host ...
<zequence> I'm on Quantal right now. I think the LTS is firstmost interesting to either people running servers, or do not like to reinstall every 6 months
<calwig> Guest OS being ubuntu studio you mean
<calwig> pfft absolutely
<calwig> Ever since 12.04 I havent had to reinstall. I sure hope I dont anytime soon
<cfhowlett> calwig, LTS only means a lot fewer headaches in my experience.
<calwig> zequence, I have no DVD access, I must do USB install.
<calwig> only install LTS
<zequence> I don't have that experience, especially with multimedia stuff
<zequence> That said, the main plus with using US quantal atm is a nicer menu. The upside is probably not that big
<calwig> Well anything is better than Ubuntu 4.10
<calwig> This 12.04LTS had the cube preinstalled, turned it on, voila. So simple
<Inoki> Is there anyone who can help with Plank dock?
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-05
<chris_> Anyone any luck with nvidia cards in 13.04
<sirriffsalot_> What's the difference between the LTS releases and the ones between?
<sirriffsalot_> In this case 12.04 and 12.10?
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: lots of package versions
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: 12.04 is supported (officially by canonnical) for 5 years... 12.10, for 18 months
<holstein> i believe XFCE had a decent rev going to 12.10
<holstein> what am i using? 12.04. and i likely will til the next LTS (on my production machine(
<holstein> is there any reason *not* to run 12.10? no
<holstein> i have used/installed/tested 12.10, and its great
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: yeah but does the regular updates differ at all from those "lots of package versions" you mentioned? What would be the point of going to 12.10?
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: ?
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: im not sure i understand
<sirriffsalot_> Nvm hehe
<holstein> think of 12.04 as "frozen"
<sirriffsalot_> Aha
<holstein> it gets updates.. to those versions
<holstein> for example.. the kernel
<holstein> you will stay on basically the same kernel version, with security updates with 12.04.. and 12.10 for that matter
<holstein> the opposite of a "rolling release"
<sirriffsalot_> Uhm.. I've got a laptop with raid.. For some reason I can't boot a livecd anymore, it always gets stuck at saying /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: got it :)
<holstein> if you want the "latest and greatest".. you need to upgrade to the latest versions
<holstein> though, ubuntu is never really considered "bleeding edge"
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: latest is usually malfunctional..
<holstein> you can all ppa's though
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> you can add*
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah :)
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: the lastes is tested
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: all are tested
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: if you experience "malfuntion" that is not due to configuration, its likely due to hardware support
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: could be that your raid controller drivers are dropped in the latest kernel
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: could be the lowlatency kernel is not supporting your raid controller
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: how would I go about resetting this? cause I can't get to the raid configuration any longer.. just goes straight into grub now
<sirriffsalot_> Does not allow me to ented raid setup
<holstein> i dont know anything aoubt your configuration, or what RAID you have, or want, or want to "reset", but i would just use a live CD that works and do what needs to be done
<sirriffsalot_> From the one hard-disk that works of the two (I planned to install testing distros on the other hdd) I can boot into, the other I now deleted and made unallocated with gparted.. Now the live image only displays /dev/sda1, and not sdb1 anymore, but still freezes
<holstein> depends on how your raid is/was setup...
<holstein> i dont use raid
<sirriffsalot_> It wasn't setup, that's the point
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> if it wasnt/isnt setup, then just redo it
<sirriffsalot_> But now for some reason I can't get into the raid setup which by default now that I attempted install onther hard disk, which failed :P
<holstein> if its a software raid, you'll have to set that up again
<holstein> if its hardware, then, it should just show up.. but you'll need to know how it is setup
<holstein> what would i do? disable the raid.. install.. use.. enjoy
<sirriffsalot_> It was disabled.. I'll get a slax image up and see if I can boot live with that
<holstein> was? or is?
<sirriffsalot_> Was
<holstein> if its disabled, then just ignore it.. if its enabled, then you'll need to set it up
<holstein> if its not setup , then i think that is the point..
<sirriffsalot_> I attempted to install ubuntu studio on one hard disk and now bodhi on the other
<sirriffsalot_> I'll try slax and get back to you
<holstein> cool.. enjoy!.. bodhi is nice
<sirriffsalot_> Well let's see if I can make it happen.. :)
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah, getting a bit bored with ubuntu studio thb.. no offence
<sirriffsalot_> tbh*
<sirriffsalot_> Also it seems that ubuntu studio + my computer makes for insane gui latency in A3.. Gonna try other ones to see if it is in fact a distribution problem of some kind, because it's starting  to look like it
<sirriffsalot_> Hellyea, slax works
<holstein> well, A3 is A3
<holstein> i would look into the kernels and graphics drivers
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: yeah, ubuntustudio is a community project, so it really is a boring as you let it be
<holstein> not you personally, of course, but us... the community
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: I've done that mate.. everything
<sirriffsalot_> Except what works obviously
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: im not saying "in ubuntu"
<holstein> what im saying is, if you experience a lag in A3, you might want to try live CD's and see if a *totally* different graphics driver renders a different experience
<holstein> *or*, wait til its not beta
<holstein> i ran A3 from the avlinux live CD... looked OK
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah, trying the same, livecd:P
<sirriffsalot_> Avlinux had just the same issue
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: what im proposing is.. A3 has the same "issue"
<holstein> the biggest being, its not out yet
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: also, its interesting to note that A3 was ok for me.. pointing at something with A3 and your particular graphics hardware under linux
<sirriffsalot_> nvidia does the trick ;)
<holstein> the biggest difference in AVlinux and ubuntustudio now is just going to be the package versions... and some of the config that AVdoes
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: well, when you've shopped around, and end up landing on some OS, maybe its ubuntu, maybe not.. keep in mind, A3 is the same everywhere
<zequence> holstein: Whatever works with -generic will always work with -lowlatency (re: raid stuff)
<famax8> hi?
<famax8> anyone here?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> famax8: ^^
<famax8> holstein: hey mate how are you?
<holstein> famax8: not bad, and you?
<famax8> holstein: well i got USt 12.10 crashing with internet is that a known issue? firefox or chrome same problem - chrome i was trying to upload ans firefox nothing special just browsing - never got through the sites just google and it crashes causing blackscreen and forced reboot - the rest works fine ardour still a bit annoying but i did record and i am sorting out remastering
<famax8> holstein: im good thanks - hows sunny west coast tho? getting any snow?? ^^
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i use it sometimes in 12.04, and it tested fine in 12.10
<holstein> what uploader? some flash uploader?
<famax8> eh.. no the one that is in the browser
<famax8> nothing added
<holstein> famax8: you mean, downloader?
<holstein> famax8: what im asking is, what uploader? some flash applet?
<holstein> flash is still shaky sometimes, though i never get a black screen
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<famax8> but the other time it happened it was only browsing not even uploading - only comon point, it happened when i right click and click "open in a new tab"
<holstein> i would see if you can get to tty next time
<holstein> look for and apply upgrades
<holstein> see if you can replicate it with a live session
<holstein> make a new user and test
<famax8> tty?
<holstein> !tty
<holstein> that'll get you to a terminal
<holstein> you can sudo shutdown -h or sudo rebbot
<holstein> reboot*
<holstein> this will tell you if x has crashed, or if the system is locked up or what
<famax8> holstein: when is black screen?
<holstein> famax8: you said "it crashes and causes blackscreen"
<holstein> famax8: i dont get black screens
<holstein> famax8: if i do, i first try tty
<famax8> hols
<famax8> holstein: black screen as screen goes all black and i can not do anything i need to physically press the button on the pc to turn it off
<holstein> famax8: sure.. but you havent tried tty
<holstein> famax8: when the screen goes black, i try tty
<famax8> not at all shall i do it now or when i get that blackscreen?
<holstein> famax8: then, i know if its actually locked up and all i can do is hold the powerbutton down
<holstein> famax8: ?
<holstein> famax8: do what?
<holstein> famax8: tty?
<famax8> ok so ctrl=alt=f1-6
<holstein> famax8: i suggest trying tty when you think the machine is locked up
<famax8> when screen is black
<famax8> ok yes thank you :)
<holstein> famax8: you are assuming that all you can do is hold the powerbutton
<famax8> let me try ot crash it again
<famax8> because i tried ctrl=alt=del or enter or space only
<famax8> argh
<famax8> not crashing anymore
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-06
<famax8> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<famax8> !bass
<famax8> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<famax8> !potato
<famax8> excellent :) this whole forum system works like a swiss clock
<crocket> I just chose "Replace windows 7 with ubuntu studio" with LVM option, and it automatically wiped out my SSD.
<crocket> How is my SSD formatted now?
<crocket> I can't check it now.
<zequence> crocket: It probably has one ext4 logical volume partition and a swap partition
<zequence> crocket: Did the install fail, or something?
<crocket> zequence, It is being installed
<crocket> And it sucks.
<crocket>  /dev/sda2 ext2 244MB /boot
<crocket>  /dev/sda3 118GB lvm
<crocket> ext2 and 244MB for /boot?
<crocket> It's a disaster.
<crocket> I need at least 5GB for /boot
<zequence> crocket: Are you saying you didn't do any manual paritioning, and yet you got this partition layout?
<crocket> zequence, yes
<zequence> crocket: Which release?
<crocket> zequence, I thought it would let me partition manually.
<crocket> 12.10
<crocket> 12.10 ubuntu studio 64bit
<crocket> 224MB for /boot is just ridiculous.
<zequence> crocket: If the install goes through, you can always just remove the /boot partition in /etc/fstab
<zequence> And move stuff
<zequence> I think it should work anyway
<crocket> zequence, ext2 is lame, too
<crocket> It's also an SSD.
<zequence> We'll need to do some testing on that. That's of course not meant to happen
<zequence> It's probably not a Ubuntu Studio specific issue either
<zequence> Well, the fun is over for today. Time to go home
<crocket> ext4 is stable.
<crocket> hmm
<crocket> showtime
<baskak> 	hi. how do i turn OFF artificial spatilization when using usb multichannel audio interface? in the "sound settings" window it manifests itself as "analog surround 7.1" profile, which is inadequate (i have 2.0 setup) and it applies some bombastic fx and virtual channels to the stereo?
<baskak> also i have no input.
<baskak> and jack doesn't start: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617082/
<baskak> more info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617109/
<zequence> baskak: Make sure pulseaudio is not actively streaming audio when you start jack
<zequence> baskak: Kill jackdbus before attempting again: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> The interaction between jack and pulseaudio is a little buggy
<zequence> baskak: Actually, even smarter would be to have PA set to use your internal device, and start jack only with the usb
<baskak> zequence: okay, i will, but how about regular use with usb?
<zequence> baskak: You should be able to set PA for a stereo profile, I think
<baskak> zequence: only if it's internal chip
<baskak> zequence: if usb, there's only this fake surround profile available
<zequence> baskak: Ah, then you might need some alsa wizardry to make that happen.
<zequence> Or, PA wizardry
<baskak> perhaps you are wizards, ubuntustudioers :)
<zequence> I haven't done a lot of alsa configuration, ro PA configuration.
<zequence> Could be it's possible to force stereo somehow
<baskak> zequence: btw. what is this fake surround for? it tries to put all channels (with reverbs) into two physical channels if it detects it's a multichannel device?
<zequence> baskak: How many channels?
<zequence> on the device, I mean
<baskak> zequence: device has 8 outs
<zequence> baskak: I'm pretty sure this is a alsa config problem. PA can only read a 8 channel interface. It doesn't know what else to do with 8 channels
<zequence> The problem is in the config for that card, specifically
<baskak> and specifically with 12.10, cause with 12.04 i had no problem
<zequence> Oh?
<zequence> That's weird
<zequence> baskak: What's the device called?
<baskak> yes. i only had to config alsamixer, which shows all the physical and virtual inputs kind of crossconnected
<baskak> m-audio fast track ultra
<baskak> 12.04 had no "analog surround" profile forced on it
<baskak> *and outputs
<zequence> baskak: How's the latency on that device? Are you ever able to get it very low?
<zequence> Just curious. Haven't ever used it.
<baskak> zequence: on linux? can't tell you now, but as i remember it was okay
<baskak> this was not present on 12.04 http://imgur.com/QujeEcm
<baskak> should i talk with #pulseaudio people?
<zequence> baskak: Sorry, baskak. Can't tell you what the problem is from what I know. You could ask about it on #pulseaudio. And, I think it would be good to make a bug report about it, in fact
<baskak> zequence: all right, thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> (Kind of a relevant question) I installed Ubuntu Studio 12.10 under Wubi (using the Xubuntu 12.10 trick). Now that Ubuntu Studio will be included in Wubi for 13.04, should I continue to use the trick and just update to 13.04 that way, or dump this install for the real Wubi come the 13.04 release?
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: That's really up to you, I think. The only real downside I know about Wubi is really slow disk access. But, I guess you're afraid to mess up your Win install?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I kind of like my Windows install taking up my whole hard drive (partitioning is messy + there's unmovable space prohibiting my from shrinking my NTFS)
<SonikkuAmerica> *me
<zequence> Not sure if the slow disk access only concerns the linux "parition". Might be that the access to the ntfs partition(s) is ok
<SonikkuAmerica> I have virtually no problems running Studio 12.10; it runs as fast as Windows does
<SonikkuAmerica> under Wubi
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks though.
<UnWorldly> are there people still working actively on zynaddsubfx
<UnWorldly> the mailing list has been silent for 2 months
<Unit193> http://zynaddsubfx.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=zynaddsubfx/zynaddsubfx;a=summary indicates it's not too dead.
<UnWorldly> yeah, 2 months
<Unit193> That's not really that old.
<lucas_> hi, i get a d-bus error when i watch a youtube video and then fire up qjackctl. Apparently I should kill pulseaudio and then restart jackd. I'll do it gladly, but is there a more permanent way to solve it? Thanks.
<lucas_> 12.10 here.
<zym0> Anyone knows how i can install java runtime envoirment? I need it to install a printer-driver but i can't figure out how to get it working...
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-07
<guest-2uz4bz> Hello
<cfhowlett> guest-2uz4bz, greetings.
<guest-2uz4bz> I'm hyaving a bit of a problem
<cfhowlett> guest-2uz4bz, state the issue with details please
<guest-2uz4bz> I just installed studio 12.10 , and all of a sudden there is some kind of boot loop at the login screen, so I'm using the guest acc now
<guest-2uz4bz> I mean login loop
<cfhowlett> guest-2uz4bz, so you can't login at all then?
<guest-2uz4bz> I can login using the ctrl+alt+f1, but not with the normal gui
<cfhowlett> guest-2uz4bz, see the link ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-12-10-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<guest-2uz4bz> chown username:username .Xauthority
<guest-2uz4bz> I put this into the terminal?
<cfhowlett> guest-2
<guest-2uz4bz> yes?
<cfhowlett> yes.  reboot into single user mode and do the fix
<testing> I'm the same one from before
<testing> the guest
<testing> My "fix"
<cfhowlett> testing, restate your issue.  we don't remember
<testing> I was in a login loop
<cfhowlett> testing, ah yes. remembering now ...
<testing> as I was saying, my "fix" was just to make a new account (this one) and just scrapping the old one
<cfhowlett> testing, nicely done.  I take it everything works properly now?
<testing> It seems to, I logged in and out a few times before this and its fine!
<cfhowlett> testing, hats off to you, Sir.
<testing> Thank you good sir.
<cfhowlett> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/WeSaluteYou.gif
<damianos> While I'm not new to linux, I am a total newb when it comes to linux audio production. I just installed 12.10 into vmware fusion to play around with it. My sound is all messed up. It's a slow distorted stutter and it's system wide. Any tips on configuring 12.10 in a VMware VM?
<holstein> damianos: i wouldnt expect to use JACK in vm
<holstein> i would just run the live CD
<damianos> That's a bummer. I can't save any work that way
<holstein> damianos: ?
<holstein> damianos: you save it where ever you like
<holstein> damianos: you can literally save it to the same exact place you are saving now, if you like
<holstein> damianos: the "bummer" is, you cant expect JACK to work well on virtual hardware
<holstein> you can elaborate as to what your needs are though, ,since JACK might be overkill for your purposes
<holstein> could be that you could just add the pacakges to the current distro you are using
<damianos> I'm on a mac and use linux VMs for a web development server. I unfortunately don't have a dedicated box for this right now
<holstein> damianos: you can run the live CD on the intel mac
<holstein> damianos: you can run JACK and some of the other software on OSX natively
<holstein> damianos: its not a limiation, nor an issue with JACK.. its more a limitation of the virtual hardware
<damianos> Oh I know
<damianos> VMware has been a pain
<holstein> damianos: i personally dont suggest using jack with internal sound cards, much less fake ones
<damianos> mouse issues too
<damianos> ok then
<holstein> damianos: well, virtualization in general.. though, i usually use virtualbox
<holstein> damianos: but,, the live CD should give you a decent experience to test with
<damianos> ok so generally VM's are a no go when it comes to ALSA and JACK
<damianos> actually, I have an old Pentium D board sitting on a shelf. Maybe I can recycle some parts and put it on that
<holstein> damianos: jack.. just jack
<holstein> damianos: i woud try it.. you might not get great performance, but you could see what is capable
<holstein> OR, reboot the mac holding down the C key and try it there.. saving the work to a USB stick, or the hard drive
<holstein> sibelius is "self contained" though, and doesnt "require" any more midi/audio applications
<holstein> ^^ sorry.. wrong window
<damianos> lol I figured
<damianos> actually low powered is good for me
<holstein> might be for you.. but for content creation, you might want more
<holstein> i use jack on a netbook
<holstein> i have realistic expectations
<holstein> i set the latency high, and i dont edit on it
<damianos> I'm looking to put together an appliance for guitar processing
<holstein> just track... in the field.. since its small
<holstein> damianos: you'll want a nice card
<holstein> damianos: low latency
<damianos> I have an maudio firewire solo kicking around
<holstein> damianos: you wont do that with *any* internal sounc card
<holstein> sound*
<holstein> damianos: i use a firewire devcie
<holstein> device*
<holstein> you'll want to set something up and start tweaking
<holstein>  you'll want to hang in #opensourcemusicans
<holstein> having done what you are trying to do.. i dont do it
<damianos> yes but I can still test my Pd patches and just have Pd generate the tones. That would at least eliminate the need for round trip
<holstein> damianos: nah,.. its about the time when you hit the string, and the sound card "proecesses" it, and spits it out
<holstein> doing *no* precessing at all in the box. it still has to pull it in analog, and convert it to digital, and convert it back, and spit it out
<damianos> well here is my plan. Have a pd patch with fiddle to process incoming signal and send the midi through jack to trigger linux sampler
<holstein> damianos: sure
<holstein> damianos: and you *can*
<holstein> damianos: you'll need a nice card, and a fast machine
<damianos> even for just 4 channels?
<holstein> damianos: set it up and test.. with the live CD
<holstein> damianos: i use 8 at a time typically
<damianos> are there maudio firewire drivers around? Last time I checked a couple of years ago there was nothing except for the delta series
<holstein> damianos: i typically read and search, and trust nothing i read or search
<holstein> i plug it in, and test with a live CD
<holstein> i save reciepts
<holstein> damianos: i would literally get it out.. fire up the live CD.. open up JACK and seclect the firewire driver and see
<holstein> also, the chipset.. the agere chipsets the macs usually use are awful
<holstein> i have texas instruments chipsets that i have researched and tested
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<holstein> a kernel update, or JACK.. or ffado, and the device that worked could break
<holstein> or, become fully functional
<holstein> i typically test with an AVLinux live CD and the ubuntustudio liveCD's... i like to see different alsa/JACK/ffado/kernel versions running on that particual hardware
<damianos> well it says on the site you linked that my firewire device "reported to work"
<holstein> damianos: cool.. thats typically a good sign
<damianos> I think I'll slap that motherboard into a box in here and check
<holstein> that means you can usually make it work
<holstein> damianos: the issue is.. if you plug it in and it doesnt work... who can do anything about it?
<holstein> maudio wont
<damianos> there is also a creative audigy2zs in there in the PCI slot
<holstein> ffado cant
<holstein> we cant either.. so, i usualy just fire it up and try firsthand
<damianos> I don't care about that
<holstein> damianos: the creative is more for playback.. not content creation
<holstein> damianos: i put it onpar with an internal sound card.. but it wont hurt to try it
<damianos> in the long run I'll be using one of these… http://www.minidsp.com/products/usb-audio-interface/usbstreamer
<holstein> i dont trust usb hardware wither
<holstein> either*
<damianos> What I'd like to use the creative card for is the midi interface and the firewire port
<holstein> some use them for exactly what you are trying though... with pd.. over in #opensourcemusicians
<_raven_> hi
<_raven_> do you know about any commandline mastering tool which is able to receive and transmit streams from/to an icecast server?
<Guest63673>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
 * al4nc4ds http://boitempoeditorial.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/capa-cypherpunks-provisc3b3ria.jpg
<holstein> al4nc4ds: i think that would be appropriate in an offtopic channel
<al4nc4ds> damn command. /ame
<holstein> al4nc4ds: ?
 * al4nc4ds help
<holstein> al4nc4ds: i suppose what im getting at is, please refrain from linking images in the channel.. or irrelevant items...
<al4nc4ds> ok no worries
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-08
<bigfat> anyone here?
<holstein> lol
<preppert> Hello.
<holstein> o/
<preppert> May I ask an upgrade question?
<holstein> preppert: sure
<holstein> i dont upgrade
<holstein> i run the LTS's on my production machines
<preppert> I am going from Ubuntu Studio 12.04 to 12.10 and upgrade-manager will not launch.
<holstein> i test the "in between ones" and i usually run an upgrade test somewhere
<holstein> so, there is nothing wrong with upgrading.. but, do you need to?
<holstein> is there anything in 12.10 that you need?
<preppert> Ubuntu Studio was working like Crackerjack on version 11, Feisty. Upgrade no longer plays nicely with my M-Audio outboard soundcard.
<holstein> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<holstein> preppert: 11.04? 11.10?
<preppert> I am desperately trying to get everything working again, that is all. Tried many settings.
<holstein> if you want to upgrade to 12.10, you'll need to be on 12.04
<holstein> you can try 12.10 live, but support usually wont be "automatically" added back in for older devices
<preppert> I am already on 12.04.
<preppert> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1420.
<holstein> i would expect, when you have hardware that is dropping out of support, upgrading will actually get you futher away from support "out of the box"
<holstein> i would try 12.10 live before you bother upgrading.. unless you just want to
<preppert> Does 'live' mean run from DVD?
<holstein> preppert: dvd or usb.. run it however you want live before you install
<holstein> you waste 4 or 5 hours upgrading for hardware support, and its not there either
<preppert> I was thinking to try it live first, yes.
<holstein> plus, commenting on your above statement... ubuntustduio *still* runs like a "firecracker".. its the hardware support that is lacking
<holstein> you can look for what alsa/jack/kernel version best supports your device, and run them in the distro or ubuntu version of your choice
<preppert> It's not an ancient laptop.
<holstein> preppert: in not talking about the laptop
<preppert> Oh.
<holstein> preppert: you mention the maudio device as if it is a deal breaker
<holstein> preppert: if you *need* it to be supported, then choose the software that best supports it
<preppert> Yes. I have a desktop computer. I use this for recording music. It was great!
<holstein> was?
<holstein> im not following
<preppert> Under previous version of Ubuntu Studio.
<holstein> you mean, the support for your device
<holstein> correct
<preppert> Ubuntu is all that's ever been installed on this laptop.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> that doesnt affect the "greatness" of ubuntustduio
<holstein> it is what it is, and we support what we can
<holstein> if you want to support that maudio device, i will give you some suggestions
<preppert> Yes, I guess you could put it that way. I have no complaints about UbuntuStudio.
<preppert> Where can I look to see which kernel is best?
<holstein> i would load up live CD's til something "just works".. even if that is 11.04 or 11.10 ... load it up live, make a note of the kernel version, alsa version and jack version
<holstein> preppert: ?
<holstein> preppert: "best" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> preppert: the kernel we ship with is what we have decided is the "best" all around
<preppert> "just works" is how I meant that...
<holstein> preppert: there is the generic one.. and the pae ones
<holstein> preppert: you should have no issues with the lowlatency kernel we provide, other than maybe support has been dropped for your device
<holstein> preppert: you can always add that support back, though i bet it is alsa that is the issue
<holstein> preppert: what would i do? more research
<holstein> and search "linux maudio device".. not ubuntu, or ubuntustudio
<preppert> Do you do any music production in UbuntuStudio?
<holstein> preppert: yes
<holstein> preppert: what maudio device?
<preppert> FastTrack PRO
<preppert> It's pretty common, I surmise.
<preppert> Also - it partially works!
<holstein> preppert: and you used it with JACK?
<preppert> Yep.
<holstein> i hear it works fine with jack.. out of the box
<zequence> fasttrack pro requires a special driver from alsa, so it's not your average device
<holstein> the uses who have it in #opensourcemusicians say it just works
<zequence> What's the guys name who wrote it?
<preppert> But now Jack Settings area not showing it. Output plays locally on the soundcard. Latency problems with MIDI.
<holstein> maybe after installing that driver ^^
<zequence> He usually hangs out at #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> zequence: and forcing 16bit?
<zequence> The driver should be included with alsa
<holstein> preppert: upgrading to 12.10 wont fix that support
<holstein> preppert: i would hang where you are, and get the driver package that zequence is talking about
<preppert> Aha! If the driver is missing - and I did a clean install, that could be it!
<preppert> Cool
<zequence> preppert: It's fast track pro ultra, right?
<holstein> http://joegiampaoli.blogspot.mx/2011/06/m-audio-fast-track-pro-for-debian-linux.html is relevant, though i wouldnt bother with the kerne yet
<holstein> kernel*
<zequence> I think the guy who wrote the driver is nevyn, but not sure
<holstein> zequence: i think you are right
<holstein> now that you mention it.. that sounds correct
<preppert> OK - I didn't see mention of this on the forums. I must try the driver.
<holstein> preppert: there are no forums for your particular hardware case
<holstein> preppert: that is what makes support so challenging
<holstein> you really have to test and work it out on your own
<preppert> BTW - that page looks familiar, I may well have had to do that before, and forgot. It would have been erased during clean install.
<holstein> i dont have that hardware.. maudio wont help you.. we cant help you
<holstein> preppert: i would just read that, and wait til you see nevvyn in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> in the mean time, try live CD's.. try the 12.10 live.. try AVlinux... try 12.04 live
<preppert> Is OK.  I am fine with dinking around with it on my own. It did take a ton of wrangling with the earlier release.
<holstein> sure, but you'll "dink" around, and break something permanently
<holstein> you'll get to nevyyn and he'll say "do this one easy step" and you'll have it all dinked up
<holstein> but, its your box..
<preppert> Well, that's sort of what happened with the clean install. I knew it was a bit of a risk.
<holstein> i just pinged him in that channel anyways
<preppert> Thanks. I guess I'll see if he is available.
<preppert> Or ... did he reply?
<holstein> there is no risk.. back up your data, and plan for the hard drive to fail (because is will).. then you risk nothing
<preppert> Right - especially with running it live. Might be worth just getting 12.04 to work though. I don't think there was anything particular in 12.10 that I need.
<preppert> Thank you for the suggestions.
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!
<preppert> Oh, wait...what kind of music do you do, anyway? Link?
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7FZ1lXyM-k
<holstein> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/spork1
<holstein> http://www.artofliferecords.com/triomusic.html
<preppert> Thanks for the links.
<preppert> Playing first track, holstein. This is right down my alley. Love it.
<holstein> preppert: enjoy!
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-09
<thebishop> hey folks
<ricardo> hello, I need some help
<JOSED-user834> hello
<JOSED-user834> i have one problem as the driver: sound, mouses and usbmidi
<JOSED-user834> i need help
<zequence> JOSED-user834: What kind of problem do you have?
<JOSED-user834> no driver installed
<zequence> JOSED-user834: For which device?
<JOSED-user834> yes
<JOSED-user834> is a laptop
<JOSED-user834> pavillion dv5 2074
<JOSED-user834> hp
<zequence> Most drivers are included with the kernel. That includes more or less 98% of available drivers for Linux.
<zequence> There are a few devices that need to have drivers installed, like m-audio midisport
<zequence> JOSED-user834: The computer model is not that important. What device are you having problems with?
<zequence> Is it a audio device, a midi device? What is it called?
<JOSED-user834> ok
<JOSED-user834> the usb midi cablle  standard
<zequence> JOSED-user834: I don't understand. What is the device named? For example: m-audio midisport
<JOSED-user834> no have name only say USB MIDI CABLE
<zequence> JOSED-user834: Then I'm pretty sure it works. What are you wanting to do?
<SzArAk> hello
<zequence> JOSED-user834: You want to play an instrument, like Hexter?
<JOSED-user834> ray now i am system reinstall
<JOSED-user834> yes for keyboard controller
<JOSED-user834> midi
<JOSED-user834> yamaha psr
<zequence> JOSED-user834: To see if your device is working, you should see it when you open qjackctl. qjackctl -> Connect -> Alsa
<zequence> If you see it there, you can connect it to software
<zequence> It's getting a bit late here :P. I probably need to get to sleep
<zequence> JOSED-user834: Hope you get it working
<amiu> if not there is also #opensourcemusicians
<JOSED-user834> ok
<JOSED-user834> no it working
<JOSED-user834> still
<JOSED-user834> thank you
<JOSED-user834> for all
<JOSED-user834> i'll see how to fix
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-10
<whoo> If the 12.04 gets updated for 3 years, then what are the benefits of installing the later releases like at this oint for example 12.10 and then of course others to follow ?
<whoo> point*
<smartboyhw> whoo, new software
<smartboyhw> New interfaces:P
<whoo> not just updated, but new Is that it then ?
<amiu> i noticed 12.04 doesnt have the option to "skip all" that was reason enough for me to move to 12.10
<whoo> ok....btw how does one "open as admin"
<amiu> sudo or gksudo
<whoo> in thunar ?
<amiu> nope
<whoo> oh yah...nautilus
<whoo> I am used to the option in the right click box
<amiu> i saw a mod for that
<whoo> other Xfce have an option in edit I believe to add opn as admin
<holstein> whoo: 12.04 gest updates for 5 years now
<holstein> whoo: the benefits are, newer versions of software
<smartboyhw> holstein, Yep:P
<holstein> smartboyhw: hey!
<smartboyhw> holstein: hey!
<whoo> so
<raven_> hi
<raven_> is there any channel of jamin developers?
<smartboyhw> raven_, jamin?
<raven_> yes a mastering tool
<raven_> i need anyone who could tell me how to disable the huge latency
<zequence> raven_: There's #lad
<zequence> raven_: This is their mailing list http://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/jamin-devel
<raven_> ok tnx
<studio-user631> hello - still installing in a virtual box - will return when installation completed
<studio-user631> anyone German here?
<Unit193> There might be, but it'd be easier to try the German channel. :)
<studio-user631> thx - but how to find the German channel - I'm newbe to irq-stuff, sry
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<studio-user631> vielen dank - hab durch erstes googeln nix gefunden, was so ergiebig ist wie diese Antwort - 1000Dank
<frewsxcv> What is the IRC channel with the free software music creators in it?
<SonikkuAmerica> What do you mean?
<Unit193> #opensourcemusicians ?
<frewsxcv> yeah, that, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-03
<holstein> i suggest one of the supported releases
<holstein> 13.10, or 12.04
<Anonymouse_> looking for lts, 12.04 doesnt snap
<holstein> Anonymouse_: 12.04 *is* an lts
<holstein> Anonymouse_: 14.04 will be.. but, its not released yet
<Anonymouse_> yup. and window snap does not work
<Anonymouse_> and yup
<holstein> Anonymouse_: if you want to add snap, you should be able to add an XFCE ppa, or add it many other ways
<Anonymouse_> your no fun  :)
<Beldar> ,
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 13.10 and 12.04.3 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<Fotis> Hello to everyone
<Fotis> I would like to ask about supported hardware
<Fotis> I would like to volunteer but my hardware is not supported so I have to change it
<Fotis_> Supported hardware? My hardware is not supported. I would like to volunteer can anyone help me?
<Fotis> Hi
<Fotis> Is there anyone can help me make a beginning?
<Fotis> First of all my hardware is not supported. Is there any list for high end hardware can support the whole package of ubuntu studio?
<zequence> Fotis: Depends on what hardware you mean, but there is a page in our help wiki that deals with that, let me look it up
<zequence> Fotis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-04
<Fotis__> Hello to everyone
<Fotis__> Is there anyone ever occupied with hardware?
<Fotis__> I need a little help with some details
<zequence> Fotis__: I posted a link to you yesterday
<zequence> Fotis__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware
<Fotis__> thanks a lot I will check it right now
<Fotis__> I used Ubuntu and Blender din't work cause of my intel 3000 gpu.
<Fotis__> After research I realise that for best results in graphics and video is better to have a better cpu and gpu that I have
<Fotis__> So I decided to make a high end computer and I also decided to use ubuntu studio instead of ubuntu
<cub> Fotis__, if you only will do graphics you really don't get any performance advantages by running Ubuntu Studio
<cub> except that xfce is lighter than unity
<cub> and of course Ubuntu Studio looks more awesome. ;)
<Fotis__> Ubuntu studio is a complete preinstalled ubuntu with useful apps and prettier than unity UI right?
<cub> yes, but everything is available in any of the *buntu releases
<Fotis__> Sure
<Fotis__> Ubuntu is the base but the studio version is a full container for every user
<Fotis__> I spent a lot of time to find the whole package for myself
<Fotis__> Ubuntu studio is ready
<cub> that is the goal
<Fotis__> I would like to participate in studio devel
<cub> We have a lot of testing coming up for 14.04. :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/JoinTheTeam
<Fotis__> How exactly this testing works?
<Fotis__> is it supported for intel hd3000?
<zequence> Inte writes their own open source drivers for Linux, so in theory, they should have the best support for their GPUs
<zequence> Intel*
<Fotis__> Which high end GPU should I purchase (I hope the question is not out of topic)
<zequence> Fotis__: We don't really have a clue. Intel is generally well supported. You could check out the Ubuntu verified page
<zequence> And, the specs for system76 computers, who only sell Ubuntu machines
<zequence> https://www.system76.com/
<zequence> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<cub> Fotis__, you can learn more about testing on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Fotis__> What is the name of the UI of ubuntu studio?
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-05
<raymond> can some one tellme how to fix my sound
<raymond> i rovedmoved  my sound cared form   the play back mainmun
<raymond> how do i add it back
<raymond> ?
<raymond__> is there any one here ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|tieraymond__,
<ubottu> tieraymond__,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> What's up? (about to head out.)
<raymond__> i rewmoved my sound cared form the play back how do i add it back ?
<appolo> greetings
<zequence> appolo: hi
 * appolo listens to https://soundcloud.com/edm/ftw-by-lets-be-friends-edm-com
<appolo> outrageous sound
 * appolo listens to  Nickynutz feat Daddy Tar - Zig Zawya (jungle remix)
<raymond__> is any one here ?
<appolo> nop
<jomar_> Hi, Crazy guys! And beuty girls! :0
<jomar_> I am very happy with my ubuntu studio.
<jomar_> I was using windows 7 for all life.
<jomar_> Now I am a very happy Ubuntu user for last 2 years.
<Wharfedale> Hi guys! Have been googeling aroud a bit and could not find an answer to this. I just istalled the ubuntu studio and realise now its not for me. Is there any way to migrate from studio to kubuntu, or will I have to do it all from scratch?
<raymond_> hi all
<raymond_> i have a ? if any one can help me
<raymond_> how doi set  my sound cared as defalt?
<hansford> I wondered if someone can help me on Rosegarden......
<MaynardWaters> hansford, keep talking if I know anything about your question I'll share
<MaynardWaters> I've had mixxed results with rosegarden, but when I get it working nicely, I get excited
<MaynardWaters>  /j #beets
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-06
<raymond_> i have a ? can some one help me
<souredfrog> yes
<raymond_> i want to go form  Ubuntu Studio 13.10  to Ubuntu 13.10 Unity with out a dvd
<souredfrog> ok
<raymond_> i am out of blinks dvds  and i cant find my usb stick
<souredfrog> so install unity ?
<raymond_> yes
<onaxis> Can anyone help me to find some plug ins?
<onaxis> mean some audio plugins?
<souredfrog> raymond_, sudo apt-get install unity     logout    change desktop environment before you enter your password to log back in
<souredfrog> onaxis, What do you want specifically?
<raymond_> ty
<raymond_>  can i rewmove  Ubuntu Studio at all ?
<souredfrog> What part of it?
<souredfrog> You can remove whatever you want
<souredfrog> onaxis, http://manual.ardour.org/working-with-plugins/
<souredfrog> Lists plugins and howto use them
<onaxis> thank you
<studio-user043> hello
<studio-user043> hello
<wip> the last apt-get upgrade seems to have cause USB problem
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 13.10 and 12.04.4 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<Unit193> cub: ^
<cub> nice! thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<cub> I didn't know you were among the chosen ones. ;)
<Unit193> It's recent, I clicked the button.
<Dermhye> Hello and good afternoon.
<Dermhye> I am a new with Ubuntu Studio
<Dermhye> Downloaded last year and was guided on how to update the current Blender version.
<Dermhye> after a week of installing blender, it began to crash such that i couldnt use it again.
<Dermhye> is there a way to resolve this
<cub> Dermhye: you have replaced the included Blender with a newer version from PPA?
<Dermhye> Yes and its been crashing
<Dermhye> do you know how i can resolve it?
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-08
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Support
<holstein> o/
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Supporti need a help, I buy a logitech K400r keyboard
<wachin> God Bless holstein
<wachin> I am happy to see you :)
<holstein> i have one of those
<wachin> But not working the command: synclient LockedDrags=1
<holstein> handy.. i use it at my LUG meetings mostly, so i can leave a machine by the projector, and move to a table with it
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Support Inspiron 1750 working fine, and my external keyboard iogear working(but now is broken, for this reason I buy the Logitech K400r)
<wachin> My model is this http://www.logitech.com/es-es/product/wireless-touch-keyboard-k400r
<holstein> right.. i have that model wachin
<wachin> Ohhhh, you have that model, great
<holstein> the black one
<wachin> I don't understant why if I put on a terminal  synclient LockedDrags=1
<wachin> no working this commad
<holstein> what are you trying to accomplish?
<wachin> (yes, the black)
<holstein> you can ask in #ubuntu , since its not related to ubuntustudio
<holstein> i just plug it in and use it
<holstein> you can elaboarate as to what you are trying to accomplish
<wachin> Ok, go now
<wachin> see you later great holstein
<holstein> o/
<ghg> hi
<ghg> any body theRe?!
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-09
<l_r> hello
<l_r> wha'ts the desktop used in ubuntustudio?
<Unit193> Xfce.
<l_r> is it the same as ubuntu?
<l_r> great
<Unit193> Closer to Xubuntu.
<l_r> which versionn?
<l_r> is it possible to install the ysstem on a disk from within the livecd running?
<Unit193> For Saucy and up, 4.10 (with bits of 4.11)
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> !ubiquity
<l_r> last question
<l_r> is it possible TO NOT install the system but have the configurations saved on a disk (existing win os, usb key)...?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Unit193> (If I understand you correctly?)
<l_r> yes
<l_r> i read it
<l_r> i wonder if it's really enough to create a casper-rw file on the root of the windows partition
<l_r> my undrrstanding is that the boot process of the livecd mounts everything and if it sees that file, it tries to mount it in loopback
<l_r> Unit193, is flash installed by default?
<l_r> to see youtube et.c..
<Unit193> No, but you can either install flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin from partner (not a downloader.)
<jedidiah_> Is anybody around?
<nugnuts> What's up ubuntustudio, how's everyone doing?
<nugnuts> far out
<holstein> nugnuts: fine.. #opensourcemusicians is a channel that might be more populated
<holstein> nugnuts: NM.. i see you are there..
<nugnuts> holstein: ;)
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-02
<masatrix1995> hejooo jet tu jakiś polak
<masatrix1995> jest tu polak
<Unit193> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<synthnassizer> hello everyone. I would like to ask a sort of low level question the developers of the live session. Basically, I see that with respect to "ubuntu", the live session username for "ubuntustudio" is "ubuntustudio". The same is true for the hostname. What I would like to do is create a live session with my custom username/hostname. As we speak I have extracted the filesystem.squashfs from a liveCD, but I cannot find the correct location to alter t
<synthnassizer> hese values. Could you point me in the right direction?
<synthnassizer> Please see this link for a more extended version of what I am trying to do:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/579757/how-can-i-configure-my-live-xlkubuntu-to-have-my-username-and-not-autologin/580629?noredirect=1#comment802939_580629
<synthnassizer> thank you in advance for your help.
<synthnassizer> rebooting brb
<synthnassizer> or, if you know, could I ask somewhere else? the developers mailing list perhaps? thanks
<Polyp> I'm having some trouble binding xdotool key *mediakeys* to an IBM M keyboard, in that the binds stop working after a system reboot. Does anyone have experience with this?
<Polyp> does anyone know if it's possible to map non-physical keys through combination keypresses?
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-03
<santo> welcome
<santo> hello
<lovedeatm> hey all i have a few questions as a ubuntu novice, i fucked up kinda
<lovedeatm> messed up, i need to remove grub rescue from my windows 8.1 laptop, i also need to create a version of ubuntu bootable from my 32gb flash drive sans grub (kind of like creating a live session but i would like to be able to save my work)
<stefan68> Hello, I would like to as a question concerning midi and the focusrite scarlett 2i4 soundcard
<Sunson> I'm new to ubuntu and need a little help on how to burn mp4 files to dvd so they can be played in a standard dvd player. I formally used a Mac with a great app called Burn that did all of the transcoding etc and burned the file to dvd no problem.  The problem is I can seem to find a similar program for ubuntu. I've tried devede and brasero. I just downloaded bombono and k3b to try them out but don't have any dvd's a
<Sunson> t the
<Sunson> <Sunson> moment.  If anyone can help please let me know of any app for ubuntu that is like Burn on the mac which has been the easiest and fastest conversion/burn tool i've found. Or if you can help me work with one of the programs I have i would be grateful... please and thanks..
<Sunson> excuse my manners... Hi All
<holstein> Sunson: burning mp4 files to a DVD can be tricky
<holstein> can depend on many factors.. most of whish is the target system/player
<holstein> i would keep it simple, at first.. take a *very* small file.. and mp4, and burn that to a DVD as a DVD movie file
<holstein> there are many burners.. my favorite for this task is k3b, but, i suggest you start with brasero
<holstein> burn the mp4 to the DVD as an actual DVD, not, a "Data" DVD.. and test the DVD on the target player
<holstein> by using  small file, you can create these test DVD's quicker..
<holstein> Sunson: you'll need DVD's to make a DVD, so, go get some, and make sure you have plenty
<holstein> the process will be the same in linux as it was in OSX.. "transcoding" to a DVD.. you are likely making a data DVD accidentally
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48183/how-to-burn-a-dvd-which-is-playable-in-an-external-player
<holstein> looks like that in all the various applications ^
<diegoboot> oi
<diegoboot> Hello
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-06
<Disar> Hey guys, maybe add Krita to your graphics package
<Disar> Superb art program.
<Leo> Hi
<Leo> I want to report a bug, but I don't know where is the best place to do it
<Unit193> ubuntu-bug packagename  basically is the best way.
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Leo> Okay, I report it upstream on Lauchpad then. If anyone is interested, it's related with Zynjacku and lv2rack, because they don't work anymore and they are abandoned as the Debian Multimedia Team reported: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2014/10/msg00005.html
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-07
<juan_> alguien que hable espanol
<Unit193> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> i whant to ask if there is any tutorial about ubuntustudio for the audio production part_
<Jmainguy> ubuntu studio is gonna make my jam session tomorrow alot of fun
<Jmainguy> because I broke my only pedal, and the guitar effects on ubuntustudio are awesome
<sadsam> buenos dias
<MateMicha73> Hi there ! Does anyone know how to use 2USB Microfones with Jack ? Is there any how to or something ?
<holstein> i wouldnt
<holstein> but, you would set it up as a "virtual alsa device" AFAIK
<holstein> http://manual.ardour.org/setting-up-your-system/using_more_than_one_audio_device/
<MateMicha73> but you think it's better to use a audio interface ?
<holstein> "better" is always a matter of opinion, and use case
<holstein> i dont think anyone will disagree, those USB device preamps are sub-par..
<holstein> i personally dont get them, since, they are "unitasking".. and mostly for podcast application
<holstein> but, you *can*..
<holstein> i would expect a hassle setting up, and a hit in performance, and dealing with the hardware limitations as you would on any operating system, with those devices
<MateMicha73> ah ok i understand...
<MateMicha73> ty
<holstein> sure.. check #opensourcemusicians for more input/opinions.. cheers
<MateMicha73> cya
<keithzg_tablet> So, if I have an input device showing up fine in PulseAudio (can see the volume meter jumping in response to input on my mic), and I have PulseAudio loading the jack modules to create a sink and a source that I then see in qjackctl . . . how do I actually get that audio on the PulseAudio side of things to be heard by anything on the jack side of things?
<Jmainguy> you can use patchage to assign inputs to outputs and such
<Jmainguy> thats what I do with my emu1616
<keithzg_tablet> Jmainguy: hmm, that looks promising, but it doesn't seem to see the input device in question
<Jmainguy> thats not good
<Jmainguy> not sure how it picks them up, but they really should be showing in there
<keithzg_tablet> Only place I see it is on the PulseAudio side of things :(
<Jmainguy> I think that means jack isnt aware of it
<Jmainguy> but if pulse audio sees it
<Jmainguy> I think pulse audio is an input/output in patchage
<Jmainguy> I might be making that last part up
<Jmainguy> yeah I dunno
<keithzg_tablet> Well, kindof. I have PulseAudio loading the sink and source jack modules
<keithzg_tablet> so Patchage sees *those*
<Jmainguy> so point the output of pulseaudio
<keithzg_tablet> So what I need to do is somehow connect the input that PulseAudio sees with what JACK sees as "PulseAudio JACK source"
<Jmainguy> at the input of whatever you have in jack your trying to get it to work with
<keithzg_tablet> I mean sure, I get that in theory.
<keithzg_tablet> But how to do that in practice I have no clue.
<Jmainguy> in patchage
<Jmainguy> do you see the jack thing, you want pulse audio piping into
<Jmainguy> it should have an input and an output on it
<Jmainguy> then you basically click on the output of pulse audio in patcage, and draw a line to the input of the jack input
<Jmainguy> and it draws a line between them
<keithzg_tablet> Umm.
<keithzg_tablet> The only PulseAudio stuff in patchage is "PulseAudio JACK Sink" and "PulseAudio JACK Source"
<Jmainguy> ah
<Jmainguy> so what on the jack side of things, do you see in patchage
<keithzg_tablet> I see PulseAudio JACK Sink is wired into system(playback_1,playback_2). Conversely PulseAudio JACK Source is wired into system capture_1 and capture_2. Those are each in turn wired into Qtractor (capture into in, playback into out)
<Jmainguy> yeah that sounds pretty solid
<Jmainguy> On my system, playback 1 is like left ear, playback 2 is right ear, or something like that
<Jmainguy> so I use both and I get stereo
<Jmainguy> I think I just goofed around with mine until I finally got the audio I wanted
<keithzg_tablet> I just don't even see where I could goof around with it :( Everything's all connected up on the JACK side, and I have no idea how to tell PulseAudio "hey, take this line in and spit it out over here"
<keithzg_tablet> I would've thought it'd be simple, but either it really isn't or my google-fu is just weak today
<keithzg_tablet> (for the record, patchage looks exactly like this for me: http://www.ualberta.ca/~keithz/tmp/patchage_situation.png )
<keithzg_tablet> If only something like qjackctl or patchage existed for PulseAudio, this'd be so simple . . . and here I thought PulseAudio was invented to try and make things simpler and more user-friendly, arghhh
<Jmainguy> yeah pulseaudio is awesome and terrible all at once
<Jmainguy> that really should be working
<Jmainguy> if I am reading the diagram right
<Jmainguy> actually
<Jmainguy> draw a line from qtractor out to pulse audio jack source
<Jmainguy> see if that does anything
<keithzg_tablet> Hmm, "unable to find port" 'jack:11' to connect"
<Jmainguy> geez, thats weird
<Jmainguy> Yeah I am pretty nub
<Jmainguy> if anyone else in here wakes up, they might know more then I do
<Jmainguy> pacmd load-module module-jack-source channels=2; pacmd load-module module-jack-sink channels=2;
<Jmainguy> I have that script on my system, I dunno what it does
<Jmainguy> but there it is
<keithzg_tablet> Already done on my end, actually.
<Jmainguy> nice lol
<Jmainguy> yeah I guess that makes the source and sink
<keithzg_tablet> Yeah
<keithzg_tablet> ughhh at this point I'm sorely tempted to just purge PulseAudio and try to get things working without it.
<Jmainguy> yeah pulse audio is a pain
<keithzg_tablet> Hmmph, even with pulse uninstalled and the laptop rebooted, still no audio. Clearly something else is going wrong here.
<keithzg_tablet> OMFG FINALLY
<keithzg_tablet> heh
<keithzg_tablet> Not even entirely sure what I did to make it work now. Purging PulseAudio seems to have been part of it.
<Jmainguy> lol nice man
<Jmainguy> I cant remember if I purged pulse audio on mine
<Jmainguy> but that does sound familiar
<keithzg_tablet> Yeah I think I did that back in the day, last time I had things set up for audio recording. I guess I was just hoping that PulseAudio had gotten better in the, like, two years since.
<keithzg_tablet> Apparently not . . . now I'm a bit more pessimistic about systemd :P
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-08
<Jmainguy> yeah systemd does some cool things
<Jmainguy> but, it does more non cool things
<Jmainguy> how it handles services is pretty cool, writing scripts for it is way easier
<Jmainguy> it not logging things in txt format by default is anoying
<keithzg_tablet> I'm honestly a bit sad that Upstart never really stood a chance (thanks to the CLA, and Red Hat pushing systemd a lot more than Canonical was pushing Upstart). I really think it many respects it split the difference well.
<Jmainguy> yeah I love redhat
<keithzg_tablet> Made things easier to configure and write, and more reliable service handling, but not very intrusive otherwise.
<Jmainguy> but I want there to be alternitives
<Jmainguy> a 100% systemd world isnt good for anyone
<Jmainguy> and it seems to me like systemd got rushed
<keithzg_tablet> Well, it's good for the GnomeOS guys :P
<keithzg_tablet> Yeah I think they needed to have it accepted and feature-complete for the latest RHEL release.
<keithzg_tablet> Kindof gave it an unrealistic timeframe.
<keithzg_tablet> But I think the bigger problem is that they keep expanding it, so it's forever too rushed because it's always biting off just a *bit* more than it can chew.
<Jmainguy> yup
<Jmainguy> I dont want it eating everything, which it seems intent on doing
<keithzg_tablet> It's a longstanding debate, is the Linux desktop weak because it's fragmented, or strong because it's varied? Personally I think it's a bit of both, but the proper solution is to try to have standards and modularity, not to enforce one sole solution.
<keithzg_tablet> I don't think we're past the point of no return yet, though. So far the hard dependencies are mostly in the GNOME stack, you can still run other setups just fine and entirely eschew systemd, pulseaudio, etc.
<Jmainguy> yeah
<holstein> i was talking about that today
<holstein> its just the way it is.. if you find it a postitive, it is.. if not.. its not
<holstein> i like to stick to the facts.. *if*, a person bought a windows 8 machine, and didnt like the work flow, or the layout, theres nothing you are able to do.. .but, in linux, there are lots of options
<holstein> neither path is really "better".. one is preconscribed.. the other lets you make your own thing
<Jmainguy> yup
<taikun> hola alguien habla español
<minique> Thank You for a good ububtu version
<HiDeHo-U3> Hi all i am trying to install ubuntu studio onto ubuntu 14.04 arm os.  when trying to install ubuntustudio-font-meta it gives error that dependances will not be installed.
<HiDeHo-U3> how to resolve this
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-08
<MelRay> Needing some help getting Qsynth working with jack. I get the following when starting qsynth. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14991003/ I verfied jackctl would star without errors before installing qsynth
<barney> hey there ;) may i write in german, pls
<barney> ok?
<steffen_> hallo! kann ich hier deutsch schreiben??
<sakrecoer_> !de | steffen_
<ubottu> steffen_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sakrecoer_> ich kan dich aber vieleicht hilfen im query steffen_
<sakrecoer_> na gut, gibts doch niemand hier, wir kann ich dir hilfen?
<sakrecoer_> (mein deutsch ist ein bischen wackelig..
<steffen_> danke hat sich schon erledigt
<scotty__> have a question about ubuntu studio using ardour3
<scotty__> when I record I can se my wave form so I no I'm getting sound through it but it locks up at about the 10 second mark  and I have to reboot my computer can someone help me with this problem
<scotty__> it locks up at about the 10 second mark
<scotty__> I have no problems at all using Audacity
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-09
<sirriffsalot>  Okay, so am I thinking correctly? If at 80bpm a file is at 1.00, to get the bpm to 70 I have to set the speed to 0.875?
<sakrecoer_> sirriffsalot: i would need to write things down and calculate to answer you, but maybe this can help? http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-bpmtempotime.htm
<sirriffsalot> Tried that stuff already, still can't get it right -.-
<sirriffsalot> It's alright, I'll have to record it again anyway so
<sakrecoer_> i would look for how many percent of 80bpm, 70 bpm is, then apply that percentage to 1 minute...
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer_, please do, already have...
<sakrecoer_> sirriffsalot: but generaly i cheat with timestretch against the grid in ardour
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer_, doesn't really make the difference in this case I'm afraid
<sakrecoer_> record again is probably the best sollution. it almost always is for me :)
<sakrecoer_> sirriffsalot: 70bpm is 87.5% of 80 bpm alright..
<sirriffsalot> :P
<sirriffsalot> No matter, doing it all over :)
<sakrecoer_> best of luck, sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> Guess that means the recording was so poor to begin with hehe
 * cfhowlett looks at the calendar, looks at the Flickr stream, does not Sacrecoer's wallpaper.  Grits teeth ...
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: hey, utc time right?
<cfhowlett> yep.
<cfhowlett> midnight on the 10th.
<sakrecoer_> oh, please mind your teethe. 35 hours grinding cant be good for you
<cfhowlett> :)  Had a couple pretty cool submissions today
<sakrecoer_> on the otherhand, cfhowlett, where is that email to the list? :p
<cfhowlett> I THINK that's lsbuig?  From Mexico?  AkrionSarash
<barney> Hello there, (y) 2 write in German, may I ?
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, yep, already got the draft and will bounce it out as soon as I shut down new submissions.
<cfhowlett> !de | barney
<ubottu> barney: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sakrecoer_> i think luisbg is from spain,... but i don't know for sure..
<cfhowlett> OK.
<barney> ok. well Iĺl try 2 discribe my probs in English !
<cfhowlett> barney, please do
<barney> Iĺl like 2 make some Score ofmy own compositions...
<cfhowlett> musecore does that
<barney> in using my electroacusticGuit
<cfhowlett> barney, also see #opensourcemusicians
<barney> ok, cfhowlett ReadU , bb
<barney> thx
<cfhowlett> happy@help! barney
<Danne261> hi
<solOBEY> Hi all ! how i get install driver for Line 6 UX1 for ubuntu studio 15.10 ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-10
<studio-user843> computer just hung and rebooted about 3/4 through the install? not sure what happened there.
<austin_> so i need a little help
<cfhowlett> !ask | austin_
<ubottu> austin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> studio-user843, if the install did not complete, assume your system is unstable and suspect.  reinstall
<austin_> ok so just installed ubuntu studio with encryption an well... I started to do the update an for some reason it wants to save everything to the /boot  partician
<cfhowlett> austin_, I would guess that is what you specified in the partitioning stage.  did you manually partition??
<austin_> i didn't manually partition  I simply followed the instructions  if this is too difficult i can always reinstall w/o the encryption
<cfhowlett> austin_, I have had greater success doing the encryption in post install.  I suggest you reinstall, let ubuntu automagically partition itself then encrypt.
<cfhowlett> keep an eye on the system to observe errors and whatnot in case it reboots again.  could be something else happening
<austin_> cfhowlett,  I let it do its thing.. all i selected was encryption of my hard disk and my home folder
<austin_> just weird that it wants to save my updates to the smallest partition
<cfhowlett> austin_, understood.  I am suggesting NOT encrypting during the initial installation.  do it afterwards
<cfhowlett> yeah that is extremely abnormal.
<austin_> well I guess i'll be back in i don't know maybe 30 minutes while i reinstall
<austin_> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> austin_, hey
<austin_> yes?
<cfhowlett> for grins and giggles: do an md5sum of your .iso and your USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> let's' ensure good media before we do anything else.  bad downloads DO happen --- and they cause unpredictable behavior
<austin_> as soon as I read through an figure it out I'll be back with the results
<austin_> ok I'll be honest I just downloaded this off another computer since I kind of formatted windows an I don't exactly have access to the iso now the usb I have in my possession
<cfhowlett> austin_, in future, *always* verify your .iso.  saves confusion, time, headaches.
<austin_> cfhowlett, im back
<cfhowlett> hey!
<austin_> clean install
<cfhowlett> no issues so far, then?
<austin_> well i haven't done any encryption
<austin_> updates going smoothly
<parlabane_> hello o/
<parlabane_> when i right click on items per se in a program and choose open folder i get audacious opening up how do i change that so that it actually opens the folder in file manager ?
<krytarik> parlabane_: LP bug 1196339, a few hints here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/267514/open-containing-folder-in-firefox-does-not-use-my-default-file-manager , and it'd be 'Thunar-folder-handler.desktop' in Ubuntu Studio by default.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196339 in desktop-file-utils (Ubuntu) "Firefox "Open Containing Folder" opens Audacious instead of File Manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196339
<parlabane_> great thank you krytarik =)
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How come transitions in Openshot distort the colors in the video? Is there a way I can fix it?
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-11
<cfhowlett> http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/vote.pl?id=E_0fdc957f50e982d0
<studio-user825> exit
<like> hello ubuntu studio have rosegarden 15-12 ?
<cfhowlett> like you already asked this in #ubuntu; same answer
<like> yes
<like> im trying to build but is same of nothing
<like> they comes preinstaled on ubuntustudio the rosegarden package 15-12
<cfhowlett> like, you already asked this is #ubuntu.  same answer.  if you really must have 15-12 NOW, see if there's a ppa or compile it yourself
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-12
<FXpro> howdy
<studio> hi
<studio> is someone here?
<Guest49483> hello
<Guest34225> привет жалко немецкий учила
<krytarik> !ru | Guest34225
<ubottu> Guest34225: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest34225> join #ubuntu-ru
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-13
<tabu> hello! the mouse pointer disappears when I boot with two monitors connected VGA+DVI, booting with only one monitor and then plugging the other solved it, but is there other workaround?
<tabu> my card is a Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<tabu> hello! the mouse pointer disappears when I boot with two monitors connected VGA+DVI, booting with only one monitor and then plugging the other solved it, but is there other workaround? I'm using a Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<cfhowlett> tabu, ask this in #ubuntu
<tabu> logging in, then out and then in again solved it as well
<tabu> ok
<tabu> thank you!
<sancho_panza> hi everybody
<sancho_panza> can i ask for help to someone?
<sancho_panza> i just need to be directed to the right direction :D
<aluisio> how to play encrypted DVD on ubuntustudio?
<studio-sheadtree> my install has not moved from "Creating ext4 file system / in partition #1 of LVM VG ubuntu-studio-vg, LV root..." for 15 minutes and suggestions?
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-14
<T100> hi
<T100> anyone there
<krytarik> T100: Yes, just ask.
<T100> hi
<T100> how r u?
<T100> I've been using studio 5 yrs
<T100> currently i installed old pc but 64bit
<T100> and am programming sound with chuck
<krytarik> !ot | T100
<ubottu> T100: #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<T100> ah...k
<T100> :)
<T100> so.. people here are quiet
<T100> pm ?
<T100> they r chatting ?
<T100> gee.. my google drive is disclosed
<T100> oops
<T100> sorry.. made mistake
<cfhowlett> haaaalp!  bzr is acting bizarre
<antto> how do i tell which ubuntu version i'm running? cuz i forgot
<cfhowlett> antto, lsb_release -d
<antto> thankz
<cfhowlett> happy2help! antto
<karl_> 2513
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-06
<laek> hey all (o: I've been using pdf2svg converter on Mint, because it outlines fonts and a few other things inkscape doesn't do.. I'm playing with Ubuntu Studio, and pdf2svg isn't in the repo.. When I try to compile it calls for Cairo. Any suggestions?
<krytarik> !info pdf2svg
<ubottu> pdf2svg (source: pdf2svg): converts PDF documents to SVG files (one per page). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 49 kB
<laek> does that mean it -is- in the repository?
<krytarik> Yup.
<krytarik> Just make sure the 'universe' repo is enabled.
<laek> doesn't show up when I search Gnome Software )o:
<laek> ahh
<laek> thanks for the tip (o:
<krytarik> Sure.
<laek> krytarik, in Software & Updates | Ubuntu Software? looks like it was checked by default..
<krytarik> Just "sudo apt install pdf2svg" then?
<laek> aha! back in business (o:
<laek> thanks again~
 * OvenWerks hates gnome software...
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-09
<studio-user612> Hello everyone. I have a question about audio setup in Ubuntu Studio
<studio-user879> i can't seem to minimize or maximize my windows can anyone offer some help?
<studio-user879> anyone out there?
<Coop> #help
<krytarik> Coop: Do you have window decorations at all?  I.e. the title bar and borders?
<Coop> not that i can see
<krytarik> Try Alt + F2 → "xfmw4"
<krytarik> Err, "xfwm4"
<Coop> alright seems to have opened it up, what happened there?
<krytarik> Seems like the window manager isn't starting automatically on login - did it before?  Try clearing the session cache.
<Coop> yes it did, and how do i do that?
<krytarik> Settings Manager → Session and Startup → Session → Clear saved sessions
<krytarik> Then see if it starts automatically on the next login.
<Coop> ok thanks a bunch
<krytarik> You are welcome.
<vfdprim> Hello is any one around
<krytarik> vfdprim: Yes.  Hello.
<vfdprim> where do I find the settings for sleep and stuff I cant find it
<vfdprim> in settings
<krytarik> Power Management
<vfdprim> my chrome keeps freezing after wake up
<vfdprim> no power managment under system settings on 16.4
<vfdprim> desktop
<krytarik> You actually using Ubuntu Studio, rather than Ubuntu main?
<vfdprim> yes studio
<krytarik> What *are* you seeing in the Settings Manager then?
<OvenWerks> Power Manager is in the hardware section
<vfdprim> about me appearance,desktop,language,notifycations,orange preferences,panel,preferes applications,theme,windows manager,window namager tweaks,workdspaces,
<OvenWerks> scroll down?
<vfdprim> aditional drivers,bluetooth,display display calibration keyboark mouse and touchpad, printers, remocable drives
<vfdprim> ladi control stuff,accessibility greeter settings mime type, session and startup
<OvenWerks> It should be between mouse and printers.
<vfdprim> and an others area that doesnt have anything that it could be like the software and updates and such
<vfdprim> should be but its not lol
<vfdprim> any idea how to get it
<krytarik> "sudo apt install xfce4-power-manager"
<vfdprim> I got studio by updating from ubuntu main
<vfdprim> will i need a restart?
<OvenWerks> in that case you should probably run ubuntustudio-controls as well
<krytarik> Maybe make sure "ubuntustudio-desktop" is installed too then.
<OvenWerks> -controls will make sure jack is properly installed
<vfdprim> how do i run that
<vfdprim> sorry not good with comands
<OvenWerks> it should be in the system submenu
<vfdprim> power manager is there now thanks but cant turn off just extend to 60 mins
<vfdprim> where is the systum submenue?
<krytarik> You can - by disabling it in the autostart items.
<krytarik> Also, do as I suggested first: "sudo apt install ubuntustudio-desktop"
<vfdprim> will do doing a quick update
<vfdprim> i do know how to do a few things in terminal lol
<vfdprim> it had everything it needed with the install deskop comand
<krytarik> Also, -controls is not installed unless you have the -audio(-core) metapackage installed - this depends on what you want to do with your install.
<vfdprim> what do you people use studio for
<vfdprim> I had it install all the things
<vfdprim> ok so if i uncheck the powermanager on the startup list it will turn off the auto sleep?
<vfdprim> i can also uncheck handle display power managment in the power manager
<studio-user177> help
<vfdprim> hello
<studio-user177> hello :)
<vfdprim> ask away these fine people here just helped me with my issue
<studio-user177> There are programs under linux, similar to cubase
<krytarik> vfdprim: "apt search ubuntustudio-*" will list the list all the other metapackages besides the audio one too, btw.
<cfhowlett> studio-user177, ardour
<cfhowlett> also ask #linuxaudio
<studio-user177> I decided to go with windows on linux
<studio-user177> Thank you :)
<vfdprim> thanks all for the help!
<vfdprim> im sure I will be back
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-10
<Marioemtec> hi
<studio-user783> while installing ubuntu studio  I receive the error 'grub-install /dev/sda failed' while attempting to install Ubuntu as the computer's only OS please help
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-11
<studio-user401> what to do if bootloader installation fails
<studio-user401> what to do if bootloader installation fails
<studio-user401> help me 'grub efi amd 64 signed' package failed
<studio-user401> GRUB installation failed
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-12
<orhitg> hello
<orhitg> ?QUIT
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-05
<D2YO69dubya> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  fbsidtaxl: wook_ OvenWerks DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<D2YO69dubya> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nahdof: Metacity|uh-oh Unit193 OvenWerks ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sirriffsalothp> I encrypted a usb but can only open it with the password on the computer I encrypted it on, I guess that's because I need the right encryption program. Can't recall which one I used though, how do I check this?
<cleary> Hi folks, I run an in-house ubuntu based distro and I'm in the process of preparing for an 18.04 based release. Gnome is proving a bit too much of a paradigm shift for my users, so I'm investigating alternatives
<cleary> You guys run xfce, with several plugins that I think will be very helpful - but I have a question about your X roadmap
<cleary> given that just about every other ubuntu* distro has moved to Wayland, I just wanted to find out if there was a reason (specifically, an xfce limitation) that meant you guys haven't?
<OvenWerks> cleary: XFCE was chosen at a time when wayland was not a thing
<OvenWerks> x is not going away by any means. There are almost no applications that require wayland and in fact there is a large percentage of applications that use x
<cleary> hi OvenWerks: totally understand - and I'm not looking to criticise
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-06
<OvenWerks> cleary: Also at the time xfce was chosen, gnome2 had just been moved to gnome3 which was not really ready for use and required rather a lot of CPU which is not exactly a winning combination with high DSP use or lowlatency. Unity was problematic with many audio programs... xfce was what was left used not too much cpu and stable.
<cleary> I'm just trying to plan my own application of development time - I was curious to know if there was an explicit reason that Wayland didn't make it into 17.10 (and I presume left off 18.04)
<OvenWerks> cleary: Studio has basically 0 people with time to do anything
<cleary> that's not good :(
<cleary> how many people do you have working on it?
<OvenWerks> I haven't seen a comment in the dev channel for about 3 months
<cleary> for me, it's idle curiousity at this stage but if my circumstances change at some point, and I don't have to work 3 jobs I'd be interested in helping out
<cleary> are you a contributor too?
<OvenWerks> there is one person trying to make sure things work well enough to release
<cleary> *ouch*
<OvenWerks> I have contributed, but I have been spending a lot of time on Ardour the past few years.
<cleary> how is this distro perceived in the wider linux daw community?
<cleary> I guess I mean, is it frequently recommended, or are there more popular choices?
<OvenWerks> not that well I think. but there is some missinformation out there and ubuntu has released some of the worst versions of jackd for example a few years ago.
<OvenWerks> the most recomended ditro is AVLinux. followed by kxstudio, except there has not been a kxstudio since 14.04
<OvenWerks>  which means right now install ubuntu and load kxstudio on top if that is wanted.
<cleary> interesting - I've seen kxstudio packages mentioned, but from my understanding they tend to commit the cardinal sin of breaking upstream distro packages
<OvenWerks> And other troubles Falktx has been very busy with other things (MOD for example) and is just getting back to it.
<cleary> Falktx is ubuntu studio, or kxstudio?
<OvenWerks> hmm the last thing I did was last May it seems..
<OvenWerks> falktx is the kxstudio maintainer
<cleary> ok, who's the main ubuntu studio dev?
<OvenWerks> I would suggest there isn't one at this point.
<cleary> ok - apologies for all the questions btw, I use it extensively at home. One of my jobs is a bass guitar teacher
<OvenWerks> I have been around about the longest (since 11.10ish)
<OvenWerks> I run it as well 16.04 and use it for Ardour development
<cleary> ok I understand :)
<OvenWerks> Linux audio in general is going through some rough times
<cleary> that is such a shame
<cleary> I recently discovered live coding patterns as a musical genre (tidalcycles, sonicpi) and it appeals to me on so many levels as a musician, programmer and educator
<OvenWerks> A lot of it is that something becomes "finished" and the writer forgets about it and it suffers from bitrot
<cleary> I feel like there's a real opportunity to stick this stuff in kids hands and have it go gangbusters
<cleary> ^ I get that too
<OvenWerks> I think so too, but I haven't seen it happen yet. Though there are some people that use linux/ardour for teaching recording/mixing etc.
<cleary> once again, asking idly but this is stuff I just don't know
<cleary> being part of the ubuntu suite of distros, is there extra marketing resources or channels that ubuntu studio has access to (if time and resourcing weren't major obstacles)?
<OvenWerks> I don't know, quite honestly. Pr has never been one of my strong sides. Not that we couldn't it a lot more.
<cleary> sorry, there's a word missing at the end, and I can't work out what it would be
<OvenWerks> not that we couldn't use more pr/marketing than we have.
<cleary> understood - sorry, brb got some issues I need to work on for a mo
<OvenWerks> a better product would help of course. The biggest thing with a distro that is LTS based is making newer versions of audio sw available for the LTS
<cleary> it's a common dilema
<cleary> +m
<cleary> the reason you're here, the reason most of us are here hacking on things, is because creating and improving is what drives us
<cleary> and an LTS release has precisely the opposite motivation
<OvenWerks> Ya, scratching an itch
<cleary> having said that, I maintain a custom in-house distro for a private company
<cleary> one guy, and in the past it used to be based on debian sid
<cleary> and that was really hard work
<cleary> but the linux desktop was not ready for the enterprise and I needed everything new and improved
<cleary> at some point around 2011 I migrated to ubuntu, and was able to run a stable distro
<cleary> and for this project, all I want is something that doesn't change too much ;)
<OvenWerks> Around the house we use Studio, xubuntu, kde, server and maybe there is one lubuntu as well
<OvenWerks> in many ways, studio is xubuntu with some tweaks and lots of apps.
<cleary> Yeah I was about to say
<cleary> which is good, if you can leverage a significant part of existing work
<OvenWerks> I was hoping to get ubuntustudio-controls "finished" but I have run out of time.
<cleary> what is it?
<OvenWerks>  It would allow things like USB mics to work fairly painlessly
<OvenWerks> it starts jackd at session start and uses pulseaudio only as a front end
<cleary> I think I understand the problem
<OvenWerks> it allows more than one device to be hooked up to jack at a time.
<cleary> pulse is needed to aggregate that sort of stuff
<cleary> yeah
<OvenWerks>  Pipewire may make it all obsolete though
<cleary> I'm not familiar with any of these things, but it's nice to see things happening regardless
<OvenWerks> pulse is needed as something the desktop  understands, but for our use should never touch a real audio device...
<cleary> funny thing about software development though, while Pipewire may be the ducks nuts
<cleary> if you actually release something that works, the panacea that is still in development may still never see the light of day
<cleary> I'm saying that not knowing anything about Pipewire, but just in my experience
<cleary> I will be checking it out though
<cleary> anyway, as much as I'm enjoying this talk of new audio related developments, I do need to get back into my boring, very stable enterprise build ;)
<cleary> thanks for taking the time to chat - very much appreciated
<cleary> ...and it is a serious comment - I would offer some of my services immediately if I could
<cleary> but 3 jobs, and a young family says not right now
<OvenWerks> I need to go to, my Yf needs me
<cleary> me too - later
<studio-user773> ola
<tritonus> tritonus_ensemble
<tritonus> ges###
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-07
<motty> well
<motty> hello everyone. is ubuntu studio install always doing the dpkg-repack forever thing these days or is it just me?
<motty> I do realise now may not be the best time to be asking this
<motty> looks like it's basically rebuilding every package atm
<motty> my bad for attempting to install 16 over 14 rather than wiping the backed up drive, i guess
<motty> still, it's cute to have a lil' firefox box to play with and IRC too while I'm waiting
<motty> hi
<motty> how do you abort a bodged install or do you just wait? idk
<nico_nicola> Hi all! I hope someone can help me, please!
<nico_nicola> My issue regards puddletag
<nico_nicola> And the format function applied to the bpm field
<nico_nicola> I opened a tread on askubuntu as well, you find it here
<nico_nicola> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1003948/puddletag-remove-bpm-decimals-round-bpm-format-bpm
<nico_nicola> Basically I can not round the bpm, no matter what function I use (round, floor, etc)
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-08
<sirriffsalothp> How do I check what encryption-program I used to encrypt a USB?
<studio-user989> Hello world! Now installing Ubuntu Studio!
<studio-user049> I know this is probably a stupid question, so forgive me. What is the "ubuntu studio Meta installer?"
<studio-user989> Switching from Windows - is there anything I need to consider after the installation?
<studio-user989> + why is it installing amd64-packages whilst I'm on an Intel-Chipset?
<studio-user049> If I have installed Ubuntu Studio, do I need to use the meta installler?
<CalicoFlows> Once I open Ardour, I cannot play any sound in any other applications, they get hung until I close it, how could I fix that
<owl-tech> hi there channel! good time for all. please, i'm looking for a software to make something to make text animation to do something like FX animations.
<owl-tech> i use ubuntu studio
<owl-tech> sorry by the link, from youtube...
<owl-tech> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59LcYguhQX0
<owl-tech> something like this with blender, but, with any other tools that use not so ram or micro
<owl-tech> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2oLuL7Tj54&t=2s
<owl-tech> thanks!
<kektrain__> CHOO CHOO ...CHOO CHOO.. THE KEK TRAIN HAS ARRIVED...CHOO CHOO...READ BETWEEN THE KEK'S FOR AN IMPORTANT MESSAGE====> KEK I KEK R KEK C KEK . KEK S KEK U KEK P KEK E KEK R KEK N KEK E KEK T KEK S KEK . KEK O KEK R KEK R KEK G KEK # KEK S KEK U KEK P KEK E KEK R KEK B KEK O KEK W KEK L KEK ..CHOO CHOO .....CHOO CHOO....
<kektrain__> owl-tech CalicoFlows ChanServ scyn
<CalicoFlows> praise
<owl-tech> hi there again, i found a blender addons...
<owl-tech> TextFX
<owl-tech> it seem really good
<owl-tech> let's see what can i do with it
<owl-tech> thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-09
<owl-tech> hi there again! good time for you
<owl-tech> there is any way to make this kind of video in ubuntu studio?
<owl-tech> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5LyzTVT5ME
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-11
<studio-user875> Helllo, is ubuntu social media kit snap good?
<MaynardWaters> hi guys, I'm trying to get a behringer UMC404HD to work with audacity in ubuntn stdio
<MaynardWaters> anyone able to help me trouble shoot recording clicking?
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-04
<thaurwylth> Different boot stick gives the Ubuntu Studio installation window, okay. But it immediately announced some three ACPI errors. Is this bad? Then there was the Ubuntu Studio logo and some loading for an amount of time. Now I get the Ubuntu Studio install welcome screen.
<Limuxic> it's normal for acpi errors during a live ubuntu boot
<thaurwylth> (See also yesterday around 17:00 UTC.)
<thaurwylth> Hmmmm. Keyboard options are, among others, Finnish, Finnish with Win-keys, Finnish traditional, Finnish no dead keys. The system is a Thinkpad X240, it definitely has Windows specific keys. So, 'Finnish with Win-keys' would be good, no?
<Limuxic> That I can't answer
<Limuxic> But I would personally try a few
<thaurwylth> Wait a moment... I am trying to manually partition/create filetables and the following happens: there is some amount of free space that I want to allocate to this project. I try to create a partition of less than that free space - I want to create another partition after that, so no using all of it at first. The partition is then created, but all the remaining space becomes 'invalid' instead of 'free (or unallocated)' ...
<thaurwylth> ... and cannot be chosen to be partitioned further. Is this some sort of known problem, feature, whatever?
<thaurwylth> I chose 'primary' instead of 'logical' because that's how it used to be done long time ago. Is it due to this? Not due to this?
<Limuxic> I am not sure why this happens, but definitely try 'logical' and see what happens
<thaurwylth> Let's see... ...
<thaurwylth> It worked as logical. What is the difference in there? Is something supposed to work or not work as primary or logical? I mean, there is probably a difference?
<Limuxic> Not sure... windows needs to use the primary, Linux can get on any... but the bios will only recognize up to 4 primary partitions, I think...
<thaurwylth> Yeah, I asked part of that question again referred to ##linux and that's kind of what they're telling me.
<thaurwylth> So far everything seems to be working out OK.
<thaurwylth> How big system footprints people tend to have on their hard disks OUTSIDE OF /home ? That is, something that would be of old called the size of / but I'm not taking any stance on how a disk has to be organized today. I also understand that it's an ill posed and open ended question. But I was simply curious on how much Ubuntu Studio uses disk on some people's use cases.
<thaurwylth> Right now I would have about 35 GB available for that. Is this an amount that is never going to be filled? Or perhaps it will if I get a huge amount of video editing and CAD related extra stuff?
<Limuxic> To try the system, 35gb is ok.  I use 1tb regularly.
<Limuxic> It's a good idea to have the / and /home partitions separated
<Limuxic> That way, an upgrade would theoretically be without errors, as the upgrade files will be changed on /, while all the documents will stay on /home
<thaurwylth> I actually, have a historically based hot take on that... But let that pass. What do you use 1 TB for? I mean, I am assuming that most of FILES to work on would be on /home , right?
<Limuxic> I use 1tb mainly for the audio and video files. I record on 96000Hz, as it gets me a nice depth on the audio recordings
<thaurwylth> Anyways, right now I have a 35 GB / and a 15 GB /home on a dual booting laptop. I decided to try Ubuntu Studio on it because, I don't know, maybe I decide I need some of the low latency something something media capabilities for mysterious reasons in the future.
<OvenWerks> Limuxic: 96K gives depth? really? Mandatory reading for audio engineers: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html and videos to go with it: https://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml
<OvenWerks> 96k uses twice the disk space, twice the processing power, Allows half the tracks... oh and adds distortion to the final product in almost all reproduction systems.
<studio-user223> Hi
<thaurwylth> The boot menu has low-latency boot and a regular boot. Because the regular one is available, I'm starting to think that it has to have some sort of use. Will it be the case that the low-latency environment is not good for everything? Are there basic programs that don't run in the low-latency environment?
<OvenWerks> thaurwylth: The regular boot message under the lowlatency is likely the same kernel as the lowlatency
<thaurwylth> Oh, I see. Duh.
<OvenWerks> The only time it would not be is if you install a generic kernel and it happens to be the youngest kernel in the system
<Eickmeyer> Going into Ubuntu (Advanced Options) will let you pick from lowlatency or generic if you have both installed.
<OvenWerks> The reason it shows up at all is because the way we used to force the lowlatency to always be first does not replace the file that puts it there but rather adds to it.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-05
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Test
<thaurwylth> Is there any recommended or typical way to set up laptop power management schemes and such?
<Limuxic> imo, for music recording, the less power management schemes - the better. You want a clean screen, undisturbed with messages or getting a screensaver in the middle of a recording
<thaurwylth> Ah, sorry, I meant that if I already decide to use such thing, is there some typical way of doing it. I think I saw some slide controls in the Settings panel. Or should I instead install some separate package and use perhaps terminal commands for managing the package?
<Limuxic> the defaults are usually pretty good, I would say. I haven't used any other package fro power management - not sure how reliable they might be
<thaurwylth> I noticed, via apt-cache search, that there are ***-restricted-extras and -addons, at least one of those, for Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Lubuntu. Is it so that no such package exists for Studio?
<JackFrost> Most of those are dep packages that just depend on the Ubuntu one.
<thaurwylth> So, can one install the ubuntu-restricted ones in good conscience and expect no harm to come out of it?
<JackFrost> That's what installing the Xubuntu one would do, and US is most closely based on that.
<thaurwylth> OK!
<thaurwylth> Is there a way to check where the cursor is? In the Settings, Accessibility I found the checkbox for showing location on keypress. But it doesn't give any option on what quick keys to bind to it!
<krytarik> Should be in the window manager keyboard shortcut settings.
<thaurwylth> Hmmm, I don't seem to be able to find it there. I found the list of keyboard shortcuts. But nothing about showing the cursor is there.
<thaurwylth> Yay whoah, I found this one: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=51342#p51342
<krytarik> Yeah, quite curious how it's actually part of the xfce4-settings package rather than xfwm4 - forgot about that.
<krytarik> thaurwylth: "Currently there is no keyboard shortcut bound, but the script is only executed if the xfconf boolean setting is true." - https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/commit/?id=eed1e71d6831324f4d49d7ab66a6d0025a97617b
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-06
<jackrabbit> helo all. I am not a power user, but I just tried to install studio as my second OS with scientific linux already installed. I am not sure why, but I never got the option to install alongside like i would with windoze or another ubuntu. can anyone shed some light on that? fugitsu T 900 laptop
<Eickmeyer> jackrabbit: For that kind of setup, you might be better off choosing the "something else" option and manually configuring.
<jackrabbit> I tryed that but I didnt see a way to resize
<Eickmeyer> In that case, close the installer, install gparted (if not already installed) on your live system, use gparted to do the partitioning, then launch the installer, using "something else" to point to the partition(s) you configured. The partition resizing in the Ubuntu installer is tricky.
<OvenWerks> That all sounds odd... I have more trouble with being told it will take some time to resize when I have not changed the size :P
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Same. In this person's case, though, I wanted to err on the non-technical side, and for partitioning, gparted or the KDE Partition Manager are probably the most user-friendly ways of doing that, leaps and bounds easier than Ubiquity.
<thaurwylth> Ah, Krytarik is not here.
<OvenWerks> thaurwylth: probably another hour and a half or so.
<studio-user922> Hello
<studio-user922> I am installing the SO Ubuntu Studio 16.04
<studio-user922> Nice to meet you
<Eickmeyer> Hi studio-user922! This is an offical support channel. We have a separate channel for off-topic conversations at #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<Eickmeyer> For if you just want to be a part of a chat room.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-07
<peace> Hi to all Ubuntu devs
<peace> I would like to talk about Musicoin
<peace> Is there anybody in there would like to listen my story about music and blockchain? And all possible synergies between Ubuntu Studio and Musicoin?
<Eickmeyer> Well, that was an interesting sales pitch... >.<
<javier_> Hello
<javier_> I just read that Ubuntu Studio needs some help. I am not a developer, only a home recording user, still in the learning curve, but would like to know how to help a little bit
<javier_> I have a Focusrite 2i2 and I use Ardour for some simple mixing of home recordings using Calf plugins
<OvenWerks> javier_: bigest thing is testing I think
<javier_> I have a main laptop for my own stuff and a scond one for testing
<javier_> Thanks OvenWeks, any suggestion on how to help? I know there will be a 19,04
<OvenWerks> yes, so we will need to start testing that quite soon.
<OvenWerks> The big things are new things like ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-installer and some others
<Eickmeyer> Even hanging out in IRC is a good way to help.
<OvenWerks> -installer is for installing the studio apps and settings on another ubuntu flavour
<javier_> So, should I download an Alpha, or beta or is there a doc on how to get and install Ubuntu Studio 19,04 ?
<Eickmeyer> If you want to test, you can download the current daily build at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<Eickmeyer> The newest versions of our tools aren't in it, however, so you'd want to add the ubuntustudio-dev/autobuild ppa if you want to test those items.
<Eickmeyer> Those things should be included in the ISO before feature freeze, which is February 14th.
<javier_> Thanks guys, I will try to get it and install in in my test laptop
<javier_> Bear with me, I have never been a software tester, I will surely come with more questions once I got to install it
<javier_> Thanks a lot, gotta leave now.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-08
<studio-user444> whats the command to get my mac address on the terminal. i know its ipconfig/all on windows
<Javier_> Hello guys, I just downloaded and installed UbuntuStudio daily build in my test laptop, old but functional. Can you please suggest me what kind of test I can do and provide feedback?
<Javier_> As I mentioned yesterday, I am not a developer, just a user still in learning curve to produce my own music at home but willing to help keeping UbSt allive and well
<OvenWerks> Javier_: there is a set of tests at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/398/builds/188340/testcases
<OvenWerks> Javier_: each of the three tests has a set of instructions
<Javier_> Thanks a lot, will do my best to do these later today.
<OvenWerks> For the install step 6: feel free to use something other than "Select Erase disk and install Ubuntu Studio"
<OvenWerks> I generally use "Something  Else" because I use a partition for testing.
<OvenWerks> I also select a different drive to use as the boot partition than my main one :)
<hangar18> If anyone has any questions, I'm here to try to answer them.
<Javier_> Hello, I have a question. I just installed daily build from yesterday and I am new to UbuntuStudio Controls. Are the HW Ids of audio cards meant to match the ones listed in QJackCtl???
<Javier_> My Scarlett 2i2 seems to be listed as USB,0,0 in COntrols but it is listed in QJackCtl as HW:1
<Javier_> Still not trying to run jack, just noodling around before doing some testing
<Javier_> Also, the calculated latency in msec looks different, even when using the same rate, periods and buffer values
<Javier_> Just curious
<OvenWerks> Javier_: using audio device names ensures that the same device is used from one boot to the next
<OvenWerks> (names rather than numbers)
<OvenWerks> qjackctl shouod also list names and numbers, either one will work.
<OvenWerks> *should
<Javier_> OvenWerks: Thanks, and how about the latency value?
<OvenWerks> The latency in -controls is listed both by time and buffer size... Hmm I am not sure the time is right for anything other than 48 k now that I think about it :P
<OvenWerks> The latency should be recalculated when the sample rate changes.
<Javier_> good point, I usually work with 44.1k  thanks
<Eickmeyer> Javier_: https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/list_of_jack_frame_period_settings_ideal_for_usb_interface
<krytarik> !away | hangar18closed
<ubottu> hangar18closed: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-09
<zeiseidk> Hello
<zeiseidk> Is anyone here
<Eickmeyer> !ask zeiseidk
<Eickmeyer> !ask | zeiseidk
<ubottu> zeiseidk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zeiseidk> I'm running ubuntustudio 18.04 with KXstudio installed. Some applications are really laggy. VST plugins (Helm/Zyn) UI are laggy, Signal UI is laggy. What to do?
<Eickmeyer> zeiseidk: We do not support running Ubuntu Studio with KXStudio installed. That PPA has been known to reak havoc on Ubuntu Studio systems, and as such, we cannot support it.
<zeiseidk> that is a shame. is there a way to get all the plugins from kxstudio, without installing the complete kxstudio packages?
<Eickmeyer> What plugins do you need?
<OvenWerks> which applications?
<zeiseidk> all the vst plugins, effects, cadence and so on
<OvenWerks> cadence will not run with Studio properly
<Eickmeyer> Cadence, in particular, causes problems with Ubuntu Studio installs.
<zeiseidk> ok, it works for me
<Eickmeyer> We can't support it.
<OvenWerks> you can replace it with ubuntustudio-controls
<Eickmeyer> If you need support if using kxstudio, go to #kxstudio.
<zeiseidk> ok, by uninstalling candence and the installing ubuntustudio-controls?
<zeiseidk> then*
<OvenWerks> yes.
<zeiseidk> ok thanks
<Eickmeyer> Yes, but only the newest version. If you'd like, you can add ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports for that.
<zeiseidk> perhaps I should di a clean reinstall
<OvenWerks> I do not know why things are laggy normally that would be a video driver thing
<Eickmeyer> You'll also need to clear out your ~/.pulse directory.
<zeiseidk> oh yeah, I'll try activating my nvidia card
<Eickmeyer> Cadence does some configuration stuff in that.
<zeiseidk> thanks, I'll uninstall cadence and clear /.pulse
<Eickmeyer> The developer of Cadence is even moving away from having Cadence, but I don't know what his plans are. The other tools (Catia, Claudia, etc.) are okay, but not Cadence itself.
<zeiseidk> do I delete everything in /.pulse?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<Eickmeyer> That entire directory overrides pulseaudio's default configuration in Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> if you run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports" it will add our (unannounced) backports PPA which contains the latest version of Ubuntu Studio Controls. You'll find it much easier than Cadence.
<zeiseidk> nice, I'll do that!
<zenseidk> Hi, just wanted to say that I solved the gui lagging issue
<zenseidk> I added backport repos and uninstalled cadence and updated (and enabled nvidia graphics driver and restarted)
<zenseidk> thanks for your help
<Eickmeyer> zenseidk: Glad we could help. :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-10
<studiobot> tsimonq2 was added by: tsimonq2
<zenseidk> hello, I asked yesterday about a UI lagging issue and was adviced to add backport repos and use ubuntustudio-controls instead of Cadence and wipe ~/.pulse. I did that and everything was good. This morning, however, pulseaudio is not loading
<zenseidk> ubuntustudio-controls is set to bridge pulseaudio via jack, but it's not visible in the connect section og QJackCtl
<zenseidk_> I'm on 18.04 but installed KXstudio which caused some issues. I added backports and updated to newest ubuntustudio-control and removed Cadence and cleared ~/.pulse. Now my pulseaudio is not working. What to do?
<OvenWerks> zenseidk: how do you have -controls set up? There is a checkbox for pulse and also a dropdown for choosing which outputs to connect to.
<zenseidk> hi, I got it working  by pulseaudio -D
<zenseidk> there was no dropdown box
<zenseidk> pulseaudio was not running
<OvenWerks> That would be something left over from cadence
<OvenWerks> I will probably have to study cadence much more carefully and add something to -controls to get around whatever Falktx has done
<OvenWerks>  the -controls applet was designed to not mess with any of the normal working of things so that it could be turned off or removed without leaving wierdness behind
<OvenWerks> Cadence chooses instead to change the user whole audio configuration in the various user config files
<OvenWerks> Because they are user config files, removing the package does not fully fix this.
<OvenWerks> zenseidk: do you have a folder ~/.config/Cadence/ ?
<zenseidk> yes
<OvenWerks> hmm, how about ~/.config/autostart/<something about cadence>
<zenseidk> I have no autostart folder
<OvenWerks> No I see he istalls it in /etc/xdg/autostart
<OvenWerks> the package removal shouold deal with that ok.
<zenseidk> there is a cadence.sessions-start.desktop
<zenseidk> in /etc/xdg/autostart
<OvenWerks> Odd uninstall removes that
<OvenWerks> The package remove may not I guess
<zenseidk> should I remove it?
<OvenWerks> if you have removed cadence, yes.
<zenseidk> in config/Cadence there are a few .conf files for catia and claudia as well, I can remove the candence file from this folder, I assume?
<OvenWerks> You can yes
<zenseidk> I'll liave the other config files
<zenseidk> there's also a JackSettings
<zenseidk> .conf
<OvenWerks> If the cadence binaries are gone that _shouldn't matter
<zenseidk> ok
<zenseidk> thanks
<zenseidk> what does ubuntustudio use for vst plugins? like catia
<OvenWerks> Carla maybe?
<zenseidk> sorry, yes carla
<Eickmeyer> Catia is merely a patchbay. Carla is in the backports ppa.
<Eickmeyer> Or, will be.
<OvenWerks> We are working hard to add Carla
<zenseidk> but is there an alternative? since it's not part of the clean install
<Eickmeyer> It will be part of the clean install.
<OvenWerks> It will be, Carla runs on it's own. It does not affect the system.
 * Eickmeyer goes back to interview prep
<OvenWerks> Cadence is the only real problem we have with kxstudio.
<zenseidk> okay, in 19.04?
<zenseidk> that should be fixanle then
<zenseidk> fixable
<OvenWerks> not sure, but it will be available anything 18.04 and up from the backport PPA
<zenseidk> niccccee
<OvenWerks> The ubuntustudio-installer package is being updated to be able to add the backports PPA (or remove it)
<OvenWerks> kxstudio is a nice product and Falktx has spent a lot of time on it. However, cadence is more "intrusive" than it needs to be so we are working on making ubuntustudio-controls to be a reasonable replacement for cadance
<OvenWerks> zenseidk: the ~/.pulse/ directory gets created (recreated) at every session start when cadence is alive. so now that you have removed the autostart you may need to remove the ~/.pulse directory again...
<zenseidk> all right, I'll do that before I reboot next time
<zenseidk> I have audio working, I just used "pulseaudio -D"
<zenseidk> but pulseaudio should start automatically
<OvenWerks> if you haven't rebooted since you removed the cadence package, that may be why you had to do the pulseaudio -D
<OvenWerks> the files that cadence puts in ~/.pulse specifically turn off the pulse autostart ...
<OvenWerks> Cadence then starts pulse only if configured to.
<hangar18> is there a terminal command to see how much ram's installed in a computer?
<hangar18> I think I know how much I've got in this DAW but I just want to check again to verify.
<hangar18> without having to open up the case
<hangar18> nm, i got it. 'free -m'
<TurBoss> hangar18:
<TurBoss> cat /proc/meminfo
<krytarik> !away | hangar18closed: For the second time now, and after more redundant idle nick flipping
<ubottu> hangar18closed: For the second time now, and after more redundant idle nick flipping: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Eickmeyer> hangar18closed: I would listen to him if I were you.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-03
<pokemochu4[m]> Hello, I have a question. Can anyone do Podcasting with Ubuntu Studio?
<guiverc> pokemochu4[m], I can't see why not; I often hear on BDLL reviewers say they're podcasting on their installs, I can't recall if it was said on last Ubuntu Studio BDLL (or covered in other podcasts)
<AppAraat[m]> Eickmeyer: thanks, what would you recommend to solve IRQ conflicts? Should I use `rtirq` ?
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat: Yeah, rtirq should help you figure it out. OvenWerks would know more about that than I would.
<AppAraat[m]> thanks, I'll try and see if I can figure it out myself and if not I'll return with flailing arms while screaming my head off :p
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat: Another place to ask would be #lau (Linux Audio Users) on Freenode.
<AppAraat[m]> oh, hadn't heard of that channel yet. I'll make sure to join.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: USB device?
<AppAraat[m]> no, internal Ethernet NIC (Intel 82579LM)
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat: He means your audio interface.
<AppAraat[m]> (on an X220T i7-2640M)
<AppAraat[m]> oh, no, internal as well (though I haven't mucked around with the USB one yet in combination with Ethernet)
<OvenWerks> which irqs are you using
<OvenWerks> rtirq in Studio runs by default and should bump the snd-* device to a higher priority.
<OvenWerks> So internal sound (which also normally has it's own irq) should be prioritized anyway.
 * OvenWerks is getting called away again... back later
 * AppAraat[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/QWQapVuAyKykIKAzCZazjrvJ >
<OvenWerks>  you would use /etc/init.d/rtirq status
<OvenWerks> rtirq is not in the path.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]:
<AppAraat[m]> https://paste.debian.net/1129023/
<OvenWerks> that is upside down
<OvenWerks> sudo nano /etc/default/rtirg
<OvenWerks> you should (if you scroll down) find a line like: RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="rtc snd usb i8042"
<OvenWerks> change that to: RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="snd usb"
<AppAraat[m]> https://paste.debian.net/1129024/
<AppAraat[m]> Changed it. This needs restart, right?
<OvenWerks> It may be that you r hda sound device is not ready/present when that script runs
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> rigyht now your usb stuff is higher than your sound... including mouse and kb
<OvenWerks> if you are not using USB for sound you may want to use RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="snd"
<OvenWerks> and you may need to run sudo /etc/init.d/rtirq restart after boot.
<OvenWerks> but one step at a time.
<AppAraat[m]> yeah I do need USB for this, but I'm using the internal audio interface sometimes as well. I'll report back when I have rebooted.
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat: Ubuntu Studio Controls can configure it so you can use both USB audio interfaces as well as your internal audio, if you didn't know. :)
<AppAraat[m]> oh... huh? Like simultaneously?
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: we may need to add a "sleep 5" line in /etc/init.d/rtirq so that it doesn't run untill after hda is available.
<OvenWerks> yes it is possible to get jack to see more than one device at a time.
<OvenWerks> It is generally not the best solution, but it does allow someone with a usb mic (horrible things) to still monitor with their onboard sound.
<AppAraat[m]> that is amazingly cool! That means I might be able to record multitrack using my Behringer UFX1204 while at the same time outputting stuff coming out of my DAW over my Chord Mojo DAC.
<AppAraat[m]> (both of them are class compliant USB interfaces IIRC)
<AppAraat[m]> OvenWerks: btw, where do I place the `sleep 5`? At the bottom of `/etc/init.d/rtirq` ?
<OvenWerks> no, at the top just under the two lines: ### END INIT INFO
<OvenWerks> #
<OvenWerks> You want it to delay before running
<AppAraat[m]> I'll restart without it and report if it works, and if it doesn't I'll add that sleep line and report anyway :p
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-05
<marinholana[m]> Hello, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Studio. Install a pc with ssd, genuine Intel® CPU processor 2140 @ 1.60GHz × 2, 2 gigs of RAM, Nvidia GI 710. You can use it very slowly to start and even worse to open the programs. Then install Xubuntu xfce with the generic kernel and work fine. I installed the low latency kernel and followed it again. I discovered then that the problem is low latency, but I don't know
<marinholana[m]> why. You want to know if someone has had the same problem and if there is a solution for the Kernel Working with low latency. Out of curiosity, I have a dual boot Debian and it installs the kernel-rt and works without problems. Thanks for listening.
<OvenWerks> marinholana[m]: either use the generic kernel or you can try the liquorix kernel. So far as we can tell this is a conflict with the nvidia module which we have no control over.
<OvenWerks> The liquorix kernel is low latency as well but it is also a newer kernel. Do be aware that we don't support the liquorix kernel, so either it works or it doesn't. On my system, intel graphics, it makes no differentce which kernel I use they are all about the same.
<marinholana[m]> OvenWerks: ok, thank you very much for your attention, i will make a used text only or intel graphics onboard.  If it doesn't work, I'll try licorix.
<marinholana[m]> I mean, Liquorix
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-08
<corshmock> Is anyone familiar with PyKaraoke?  Just wondering if there is any tutorials on it.  Or any alternatives that might be available?
<Eickmeyer[m]> corshmock: Looks like abandonware. It hasn't been touched by the developers for over 7 years. Furthermore, not supported here.
<corshmock> Thanks Eickmeyer.  I didn't think it would be supported here, but being the Ubuntu Studio channel, I just thought maybe someone might know about it, or any alternatives in Linux??
<Eickmeyer[m]> corshmock: Anything other than support in this channel is offtopic. We have #ubuntustudio-offtopic for that stuff.
<corshmock> Thanks very much Eickmeyer.
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support | Offtopic in #ubuntustudio-offtopic | Ubuntu Studio 19.10 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/10/ubuntu-studio-19-10-released/ | Supported Releases: 19.10, 18.04 (with backports) | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<brianw> Hello
<brianw> I installed Ubuntu Studio for a friend a couple months ago. Now he says no sound. I'm checking it out and it seems right, but no sound from laptop speakers or headphones.
<brianw> pavucontrol shows sound activity.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !yymm | brianw: What version?
<Eickmeyer[m]> er....
<Eickmeyer[m]> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<brianw> Version of Ubuntu Studio or pavucontrol?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ubuntu Studio.
<brianw> 18.04 with backports
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, have him open Ubuntu Studio Controls and click on "Stop Jack". That should put everything back to stock.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Also, we are now recommending new installations be 19.10 since it will transition easier to 20.04 LTS than 18.04 will.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-09
<AppAraat[m]> hi, how do I restart PA? I'm killing it to no avail: https://paste.debian.net/1129857/
<veremitz> it usually respawns automatically .. if you want to stop it doing that there is a config option somewhere
<AppAraat[m]> veremitz: does that mean when it respawns that it also restarts?
<veremitz> I believe so
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, that would be weird since when opening `pavucontrol` it's stuck on "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait...", and `play -n synth whitenoise` simply doesn't work.
<AppAraat[m]> So I'm not entirely sure it restarts.
<veremitz> ah, you conquered it! :D
<veremitz> try 'startpulseaudio' I think it is .. sec ..
<veremitz> 'start-pulseaudio-x11'
<veremitz> or 'pulseaudio --start'
<AppAraat[m]> `pulseaudio[28518]: Daemon already running.`
<AppAraat[m]> the day I will conquer PA is the day I will go to heaven.
<veremitz> oh man.. know the feeling :D
